# Jigfresh's DIY Closet DWC Scrog 650w HID - Hindu Skunk & White Widow- First Grow Ever



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2009)

Edit: If you are not interested in the back story here are jump ahead points: (feel free to read the whole thing, you might learn something and will probably laugh)
page 6: plants arrive 
page 10: roots poke through
page 13: price list / materials list
page 16: first reservoir change
page 18: screen gets put in
page 22: 12/12 begins w/ 430w HPS

Hello everyone, This is my very first time growing. I am just in the planning stages and hoping to order some parts soon. I'll lay out the overall plan then get into specifics in case anyone is interested or has advice. So here's what I am planning:

My closet is around 3' X 2.5' X 7.5' (w/d/h). For vegin' I am planning on using a 400 w MH. For flowering a 400 w hps with a 430 w son agro bulb. I am going to purchase some clones (indica) from a collective in Hollywood. For hydro I am planning on using a homemade deep water culture setup. I am also going to try the Screen of Green technique on the plants.

What I do not know yet is if I will run both lights in the closet, having two sections for flowers/ veg. I know temperature is a big deal, from reading I believe 75 f is good for the grow room. I am going to get the room as set up as possible before I put any little plants in, that way I can check temps with lights on, off, day, night, see what happens when my home furnace turns on and heats the bedroom the closet is in. Also I'll be able to check water temps, light leaks, ventilation noise, etc. So, first when I get one light and the fans setup and run them for a day I'll be able to tell if I'll have the option of running both lights in the closet.

Like I said I'm planning on using 400w MH ballast and bulb for veg. I'm going to make my own reflectors to save money. I'm sure some may question this, but I have faith in my skills to make something better than what you can buy (we'll see though). I am using sheet metal to make a parabolic shape reflector with circular vents on each side for intake/ exhaust. I am going to buy the toughest tempered glass I can to seal the things. I am not sure if I am going to use 4 or 6 inch ducting. I will use at least 150 cfm for each lamp, or 300 split between the two.

My room is about 7 sq/ft so the lighting comes out to be 60 w/s/f. I beleive that to be about the most I should do and still see results vs increased electric bill. The space is about 58 cu/ft, so I think I need around 150 cfm to ventilate the room itself (separate from lights). Some things I read say clear the room 3 times a minute, others say once in 3 minutes. I swear, wading though masses of information recorded by potheads can be frustrating sometimes. I really shouldn't talk. At least I know you drill a hole, not a whole. Anyways, I'm beleiving the 3 times a minute thing. Now saying all this, I haven't calculated for carbon filters. I beleive it to cut efficiency by 20%+, so I'll figure that out at some point. I'm going to have the intake come from the bottom of the door (sucking bedroom air - around 65 f). The exhaust will join the light exhaust and be vented out through the roof.

One Question, light vent fan before the light or after? I have read the fan life will be greatly increase in front of the light (makes sense). But, it will create positive pressure in the light enclosure possibly pushing hot air (most likely a small amount) into the grow room. While having the fan after will create negative pressure, making any leaks in the enclosure tiny vacuums for extra hot air in the room. SO, anyone want to wager a guess as to which would be more beneficial?

As for plant/ hydro set up. I'm thinking of one 30 gal rubbermaid bin. I want one bin for ease and for a more stable ph/ ppm levels. For oxygen I am thinking of a Double XL Micro-Pore Air Diffuser with a pump that does around 100 gph. I am going to try distilled water. I will get ph, ppm meter. I'm not sure what Nutes I will be using. Any suggestions are welcome.

For my ScroG I read 1 plant per sq/ft is good. That would make 7 for my little closet. Seems ambitious, so we'll see what happens. 

I have more to write but I'm tired of typing for now.

I am planning on having updated pictures throughout construction, and growing. I am also going to keep a well documented log for myself as far as what I did and such. Feel free to ask me any questions or offer any answers/ advice. I have learned alot from the folks on this site and would like to do what I can to let people learn from my experience too.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2009)

I got paid the other day so it's time to start getting supplies. I figure I'll tell everyone what I'm getting as I get it, and once all the supplies are compiled I'll make a list with costs and where I got things. So far, the sheet metal for the reflectors is cut and ready to be shaped a little. I bought a rubbermaid tub (37 gal), some 4 inch flexible ducting, a 4 inch Y coupling, rigid ducting to go through roof, an end vent, and finally flat white paint for walls. 

The walls in the closet are textured and originally I thought I should smooth them out, or get mylar. But now my thinking on the walls is this, if the walls were smooth, or cotaed with mylar the angles the light hits the plant will be reduced. Does that make sense to anyone. I'm sure it doesn't make that much difference, but I thought it would be more like nature. The sun hitting outdoor plants is bouncing off everything around it to light more pieces of plant.

I've been checking temps around the closet. The air near the bottom of the door (bedroom air) is around 65 f. The closet itself, with the door closed is around 65 - 70.

I don't know if I already said it, but I'm doing this entire setup on a budget. Hopefully I can spend (including tax) less than $500. We'll see, right.

The pics are of the sheet metal for reflectors, the closet, the resivoir, and some flower pots I found lying around. Do you think these would be enough holes for the roots? I'll probably end up buying some net pots.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought some more stuff. I'm wrapping the rubbermaid with aluminium tape to block all light. It seems to work very well. I weather striped the closet door for light. I might cut a hole in the roof today. I decided I would get supplies for a level gauge on the resivoir. I also copied an air stone setup from a guy [http://forum.grasscity.com/general-indoor-growing/121335-lets-build-bubble-bucket-step-step.html] and bought enough extra supplies to cover the setup I'm making.

I have revised my cost estimate. I would now like to get in under $800. That's still pretty cheap for the kind of setup I will end up with.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2009)

I finished taping up my resivoir and I feel like I went a bit overkill, but whatever, the tape wasn't expensive. I also put together my level guage and the hoses for the bubblers. I'm going to order 4 med. cylinder airstones to plug in.

I spent yesterday installing a floor, so I can afford to order more stuff.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm bad with estimations. I thought I could get away under $500, then decided $800 would be good. Well, I haven't added everything up, but the total from my order for the lights/ fans/ nutes was $800. That doesn't include the stuff I've already got, or the plants I'm going to buy. I don't really have a steady job so money now is short now. Due to my bad planning I have had to change my blueprints just a bit.

I am now (for my first grow) going to use one space and one resevoir for the entire grow. This way I can wait a couple monthes to get... MH Ballast, another power timer, clonex, rockwool, 2nd bubbler system (pump, hoses, res, water, hardware). I'm going to get a MH conversion bulb for this grow. I guess this will be good for my first time, cause I won't have to start my own moms, take clones, and root them. Unfortunately, I won't have a mother for next time, but it's cool. Just an extra trip to buy more clones, or I can try germinating some of the seeds I have.

What I did end up buying was a 400w hps ballast, 430w son agro bulb, 400w mh conversion bulb, timer, air stones, 6 in. net pots, hydroton, 38 L/min. air pump, ph up/down, 435cfm fan, fan controller, nutrients, ph/ec/tds meter. I feel bad for the UPS driver, we have 30 steps up to the front door.

I'm listening to sirius radio - hip hop nation right now and they just played "Go Hard - remix" by DJ Khaled w/ JayZ and Kanye. I'd never heard it before, but DAMN it is bomb. Don't know if any of you like that kind of music, but if you don't your missing out (go ahead make fun). Do booming subwoofers bother the plants? I bet they like it.

I'm guessing my supplies will be here by the 28th. It's gonna be on.

Thanks to all the visitors so far. Pics to come when there is anything new.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2009)

I forgot, Happy New President's Day.

Regardless your politics, you have to admit we have a better shot at getting medical marijuana federally legalized under Obama than the departing guy, or the guy that lost the vote. Then I could move out of California and still smoke & grow.

Let's keep our fingers crossed (just don't hold your breath).


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2009)

UPS emailed today and told me Jan 29th should be the delivery date for all the stuff I ordered the other day. I can't wait.

I put in some boards and weather stripping at the bottom and top of my door frame so the lights don't keep me up at night.

I also went shopping again. Pics below. The store sold metal screens with the size gap I wanted, but they only sold in huge rolls. So I picked up a 'sheet' of stucco backing, it was a lot cheaper. It had the right size screen (2in x 2 in) and I'm just going to cut off the paper stuff. I also got some roof patch, thermometer/ humidity meter, metal strap for light, 2 in black pvc (2) elbows and pipe for extension, attic fan thermostat, grates for ventilation holes my closet door (to be cut soon), Target had cheap electical cords so I got an extension cord to be cut and used for my ballast, and a power bar. I also got a fan at lowes that I didn't realize until I took the picture it rotates on a 360 axis. If you look at the picture you may find it hard to believe I didn't notice the 360 action earlier. I was pretty baked and tired as well.

While in the process of typing this post I have cut the screen to fit and placed it around where it will be to look at. It isn't attached to anything yet.

I think that's it. I can't wait. Things are coming together. Thanks much to all you guys on here - Rollitup.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2009)

Since my last post I have ordered an exhaust fan for the closet. My closet is 58 cu/ft. I ordered a 27cfm fan. I figured with that blowing through some carbon it would be worth 20cfm or so. That would clear the room in less than 3 min. I don't know when this will be delivered.

I just ordered this morning from ebay: Hanna GroMeter Ph/ ppm/ ec/ temp continuous monitor. It should be delivered when the lights and nutes get here.

Also, the 360 fan I got doesn't oscillate. I guess I should have looked at the box closer. Anyhow it's too big too, so I'm going to get two smaller fans to keep things circulating.

I don't know what every ones experience is, but I'm not getting any supplements for my plants this time. Just the nutrients. Is this a mistake? We'll find out I guess.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice set-up man Good luck with ur dwc contraption.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 25, 2009)

holy shit, subscribed, Ur going all out for ur first grow...for my first I used a bunch of cfls 

I say dont worry ab putting mylar on the walls, the white paint will be fine

yes I listen to rap and ur right the "go hard" remix does go hard

and yes it is a mistake not getting supplements...some Veg and Bloom nutrients dont have the secondary nutrients the plants need (CalMG) which will impact the buds during flowering.

If U have seeds U should practice germinating now (it is a skill that requires great patience to learn) and by the time U get the rest of the equip U will be set to go with no waiting

good luck with the DWC cant wait to see some bushes in that sweet ass setup


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2009)

I bought some activated carbon for the filter I'm going to make. It was strange, at Petco where I found the carbon there were two brands. The petco brand I got and some name brand. There were 3 sizes of each, each were the same prices (3.99, 7.99, 12.99). They looked to be the same sized, they felt to weigh the same, but the weights listed were completely different. The carbon in each was the same style nuggets. I bought the 28oz for 12.99 and the name brand said 14oz. Same for the other sizes. I know the world isn't being affected by this, but I am deeply disturbed by things that make no sense like that.



Spittn4cash said:


> ...
> and yes it is a mistake not getting supplements...some Veg and Bloom nutrients dont have the secondary nutrients the plants need (CalMG) which will impact the buds during flowering.


Thanks to my big homie Spittn4cash I'm looking into supplements. I've been spending the evening reading up on the things. I swear my head is spinning with all the different stuff. I think Voodoo Juice and Big Bud are the favorites around the forum. I'm checking it out. These are the items I've read people gush over Voodoo Juice, Piranha, Tarantula, SensiZym, Carbo Load Liquid, Big Bud, mother earth bloom, B52, overdrive, connoisseur, bud blood, Rhizotonic, Thrive Alive B-1, Liquid Karma, Pro-Grow , Pro-Bloom. All are welcome to comment on any experiences they have had with any of these or others.

I'll let you guys know what I choose.



blakkmask said:


> Hey dude little tip for anyone usind rubbermaid tub bubblers, use marine glue(referably the "GOOP" brand) to section of the plants roots using 1 inch pliable netting. Keeps roots untangle and makes it easier to remove plants for maintenance and what not. if you can find plastic coated metal netting, that would be the best. try and find out what kind of metal is safe to be in the res with plants and find chicken wire made of that material.


Thanks to blakkmask I'm going to check into getting some kind of netting for the res to put in between plants. I have read about a lot of people complaining about tangled roots, but this was the first I heard of sectioning things off. Sounds pretty easy to do for what sounds like a potentially nasty problem.

I love this website. I swear it was one of the main reasons Al Gore invented the internet.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi jig,

Looks good, I know what you mean about the budget. I am always getting some new toy for my grow. Just thought I would mention something. I think I read you are going to use a 27cfm fan? you mean 270 right? 27 ant gonna cut it.​


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi jig,
> 
> Looks good, I know what you mean about the budget. I am always getting some new toy for my grow. Just thought I would mention something. I think I read you are going to use a 27cfm fan? you mean 270 right? 27 ant gonna cut it.​


It is a 27 cfm for 57 cu/ft. That is for the room. I have a 465 cfm fan to cool the 400w light.

The ambient temp is 65 so as long as I can keep the light cool I don't figure I'll need a lot of circulation.

However, I ordered a 110 cfm fan just in case there are heat or humidity issues when the plants start growing.

This is why I'm setting things up before any plants get in there, but thanks for the advice.

Input always welcome.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been told that GH's Floralicious Plus is a better product. It supposedly has what Liquid Karma and HydroGuard have, as well as some other stuff.

And it costs less, and is easier to use.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2009)

Spittn4cash said:


> I've been told that GH's Floralicious Plus is a better product. It supposedly has what Liquid Karma and HydroGuard have, as well as some other stuff.
> 
> And it costs less, and is easier to use.


Thanks for the tip. 

When I was looking around I found a thread on here of someone claiming they got 21oz. dry weight from 2 plants that were 3.5ft tall. Everyone asked for pictures and there was no reply from the guy. Lame.

Tonight I bought some netting for the roots. I'll post pics tomorrow. I started cutting it to fit. I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to fit it all together.

Still looking at supplements. I think I'm going to have to wait a couple weeks until I get paid again to keep things going. The only things left are supplements and plants. I'm budgeting $200 for the supplements.

Thanks for all the help, and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2009)

What's up guys. I am going to go with Ducth Masters supplements to go with my nutes. I'm sure I could mix it up, but there is just too much choices. So I'm ordering DM Gold Penetrator, Liquid Light, Max Grow, Max Flower, Zone, Silica, Potash+. I'm going to see if there is anything else to add that wouldn't just be a waste.

I'm still working on the netting. I beleive I'm going to have a pretty bad ass setup when I am done, I really hope I can produce some fitting results. Joints for all who help.

I'll post pics soon.


----------



## smithb63 (Jan 28, 2009)

This is going to be a good grow, good luck man!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys.

Here's the pics of the netting and such.

My meter should be delivered today. The rest of the gear today or tomorrow.

One note about the netting I used, DO NOT use this unless you have a heat gun. The stuff is so set in it's coil, it's taken quite a bit of patience to get it flat. The last two pictures are of the heat gun, the two before those a before and after using the heat gun. If you do try this, I used the medium (800F) setting on the heat gun and held it about 8 inches away. I found letting it cool after going over it once and doing it again helped too.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2009)

My meter came in the mail. The receipt pic I took reads: $146.93. That is for a Hanna ph/temp/ec/tds, plus tax and shipping. I ordered on Sunday and was here Wednesday morning, Atlanta to California. eseasongear.com

[end commercial]

UPS called twice to tell me my package of goodies arrive tomorrow. It's all coming together (mostly).

I was thinking originally about using distilled water, but I never really thought about how much water I would be using over the course of a grow for 6 plants I plan on being quite thirsty. Anyhow I think I'll have around 24-26 gal in the res. If I change the res every 2 weeks for at least 12 weeks... anyways, I don't know why people debate using distilled water at all considering the cost of an RO filter. Distilled water would be way more expensive than anything more then 2 plants for 1 grow. So, I'll be ordering a 5 stage RO filter from ebay when the funds roll in.

I finished the netting. What I did was flatten and cut out the 3 pieces. I cut into the main/ center piece the first few 'squares' where the 2 other pieces would meet up. The 2 smaller pieces I cut all the way down the center, Except the top and bottom 3 'squares'. Can you see what's coming next. I slid the small pieces over the main and 'hooked' into place with the overhanging bits. I've always loved puzzles. I also cut out larger squares to slide the pvc pipes through. Pics below.

Thanks again for all the help and for coming through and checking out what's new. Together we are going to grow some BOMB weed. It really is a shame we can't pass a joint through a chat room or something.


----------



## Tronica (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck with this grow. I almost went with a DWC scrog in 42g res for my new setup so I'll be watching this.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2009)

Tronica said:


> Good luck with this grow. I almost went with a DWC scrog in 42g res for my new setup so I'll be watching this.


Thanks bro.

Today was exciting, disappointing, and a bit overwhelming. I got my big delivery. Included was: Air pump, air stones, hydroton, 4" to 6" venting, MH conversion lamp, HPS son agro lamp, lamp socket, heavy duty timer, 6" net pots, DM advance nutes grow a+b, flower a+b, and GH ph up & down. The receipt says $435.16 incl tax and shipping.

My fan, fan controller, and ballast are on backorder, and were actually shipped just today. Delivery should be Feb 4.

So, I'm a dumb ass for a couple reasons. For one my air pump said it had a 1/4" id (which it does), it also came with a four way splitter. Now, if we all stop to think about things here we could deduce measurements for the splitter. If the pump has a 1/4" entrance do we imagine the 4 exits to be the same size OR smaller than the inlet. Smaller makes sense, why would you split a flow 4 ways, hoping to maintain a good flow, and keep the diameters the same. You wouldn't. So the exits are smaller than 1/4", but (due to lack of foresight) my setup has 4 - 1/4" hoses, and 4 - 1/4" air stones. I'm not really sure what to do now. Get new smaller hose and stones, get an additional pump and get 2 way splitters, split the pump I have 4 ways. I don't know. What really sucks about the whole thing is this: I was originally going to get the larger air pump available from the site I ordered mine from. However, I wanted to have the 1/4" id stuff and the pump had a 3/8" id. And I bet the splitter that came with that would have worked perfectly for me, and I would have had more air.

I don't feel that stupid about the air pump. It's not the dumbest thing you can do. Dumbest thing you can do describes my next mistake. I actually made it a couple weeks ago, but realized today. When I was drilling the holes on the side of my reservoir, I wanted them as high as possible. But when I was about to drill I decided I would drill them below the level of the handles on the side of the rubbermaid. This was with the idea of wrapping the tubes around and having it look 'clean'. STUPID. I cut a hole in the top of my rubbermaid, laid a net pot in and, you guess it, the holes were below the level of the bottom of the net pot.

So, I have to get a new rubbermaid and drill some new holes. Tape it up again. However it is not a total loss. I was thinking I would need an extra rubbermaid, just like mine, for when I change the water and clean things, I can replace the working one with the extra, just as a holder or table. You know what I mean?

Next steps are to make a new rez, figure out what to do with the pump situation, work on building the reflectors, cut holes in my closet door/ roof.

Oh, in case you wondered I ordered my stuff from http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/

I also included a picture of two of our cats. The white is a girl and black a boy. They are boyfriend and girlfriend. It's cute, they cuddle and bathe each other all the time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2009)

Today I was spending more time reading about scrog's. I have read a few times that the idea is to train your plant to have a cola per square of screen.

I got 233 - 2" x 2" holes to fill.

This is going to be fun.


----------



## threepete23 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey there, I am in a similar situation as you. Same size closet for growing, same size lights, same DWC method, 6 sites in the lid. 

I understand the screen in the tub, making sure the roots dont get tangled. but why do you not want them tangled?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2009)

threepete23 said:


> Hey there, I am in a similar situation as you. Same size closet for growing, same size lights, same DWC method, 6 sites in the lid.
> 
> I understand the screen in the tub, making sure the roots dont get tangled. but why do you not want them tangled?


This being my very first grow, I'm not sure. But I can tell you I've read about people complaining their roots were tangled and how sometimes they have had to separate them at much danger to the health of the plant.

My guess is that if everything goes perfectly with a grow tangled roots might not cause a problem. Imagine (god forbid) one of your 6 dies. Now you have to remove it meaning you eiter trim the roots away of it's healthy neighbors, or you leave dead roots tangled with healthy ones. Not to mention having dead material in your resivoir.

I could also imagine (god forbid) the lid of the rubbermaid getting messed up somehow (like craking under weight, or getting a hole burned through???, i don't know) any how, there would be no way of getting the lid off the other plants and then getting them into a new lid without cutting the roots.

Those are my guess'. Try asking the dwc forum. I bet you would get an actual answer.

Power to the DWCers.


----------



## threepete23 (Jan 30, 2009)

That makes complete sense, I think im going to place those dividers in on my next resi change. 

This is my first grow too!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm up watching the aussie open final. I'm not a tennis fan, but I am a sports fan and Federer v Nadal is classic. People say their last match was the best tennis match ever.

I've been working on my setup. Pics below. I cut the 6 holes in the top. I traced the bottom of a net pot, cut that out, then slowly cut the hole bigger, checking each time with the net pot. When I got it the size I wanted and pretty round, I traced it on a paper. I cut that out and used it to draw the circles for the other 5. I used a drill to make the little holes, then used a jigsaw to cut the big holes.

One cool thing is that there was a junction box in the closet. I had an extra gfci outlet around so I installed it. I'm going to attach the power strip to the wall. Just in case there is ever a spill I'm going to keep all power cords off the floor.

I've also been working on my light. I found glass from a cabinet that was in my house when we moved in. We got rid of it the first week we were here, but I decided to keep the doors for something. I'm glad I did. I'll upgrade my glass for next grow. 

I cut the sheet metal down to size drilled little holes for the wire to go through. I strung 2 wires across to hold the glass. I also cut out the sides, but haven't fit the ducting to them yet. I made duct connectors by cutting out long rectangles of sheet metal and curling it around to make it round, then rivet.

I poured the hydroton in the pots to make sure I had enough, I was a little worried, but I have more than enough. I don't know if I needed too, but I rinsed it until the water was clear.

I also put my thermometer and ph/ppm meter on the wall. I'm going to calibrate it closer to when I get my RO filter. I'm going to make a little cover/ shade for the meters, so they don't bake under the light (before the plants hog it all).

About the cost estimate, I'm going with $1500 now. If it get's to $2000 I'm going to be seriously bummed.

My grow room is starting to look like a grow room.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 1, 2009)

looking good man, im on for the ride make room for me  are you just going to have a flower/veg room or are they seperate rooms ? keep the pics comming


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> looking good man, im on for the ride make room for me  are you just going to have a flower/veg room or are they seperate rooms ? keep the pics comming


I got a front row spot just for you.

Because of money, I'm going to veg and flower in the same spot. I have a conversion MH bulb, and an HPS for now. After my first harvest I'm planning on getting a MH light and another DWC setup, fans... for mothers and clones. I'm hoping to put all that in the top half of the closet.

I'm going to see how this grow goes. Depending on how high I have to raise the light, that's where I can put the platform/ divider for the veg space.

Also, I am going to set up a cabinet or something somewhere else in the house to germinate seeds.

I've also been working the past couple days. My light is almost done. I had to run to ace to get some bolts and stuff. It is so nice to get everything you need and only pay $3.50. I used a strong tie to attach the socket to the light, and hang the whole thing with. I used a hacksaw to cut the slot in the metal to push the tie through. I drilled some holes in the tie and reflector. There are two bolts holding the tie to the reflector, then two eyelet bolts going through the tie and reflector for the chain to attach to. I also drilled a couple holes for the socket wires to go through. I used the metal tape to make sure there were zero air leaks.

I think that's it.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 1, 2009)

very nice man ........... i was going to go get a cooltube or somthing like that ......at first i wanted to do what you did and just install my own glass in what i have but i was like aww fuk it just got buy the cooltube....but now i see yours i just gotta do it ......it will save me a shit load of money i can do somthing ealse with ........looking good man keep it up..........oh yea shit your in bigbear lucky fuk wish i lived up in the mountians im down in oc you got the mountians i got the beach


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice man ........... i was going to go get a cooltube or somthing like that ......at first i wanted to do what you did and just install my own glass in what i have but i was like aww fuk it just got buy the cooltube....but now i see yours i just gotta do it ......it will save me a shit load of money i can do somthing ealse with ........looking good man keep it up..........oh yea shit your in bigbear lucky fuk wish i lived up in the mountians im down in oc you got the mountians i got the beach


dude, go for it. Make your own light. Just make sure it's good  If you need any advise or anything let me know. Nothing helps you learn what to do and not do like trying. I've not worked with sheet metal too much, but it's sorta like fabric, just a lot more stiff. Plus drilling and riveting is slower than a sewing machine. I bet industrial companies have 'sewing machine' riveters. That would be a bad ass machine. Have you ever seen that show on discovery called "How it's made". Good shit, makes you think you can make anything with some work and a lot of tools.

Anyhow, I get my fan for the light on Friday, so that is when I can tell you how effective the air cooling aspect works.

The mountains are great. Lots of animals and trees. Plus I live in a house I'm paying mortgage on (not possible in oc/ la). However, things You can feel good about are: not having to wake up an hour early to remove ice from the 30 steps that lead down to the car for the wife. Unfreezing water pipes for 30 mins. when it's 20 outside and really windy. Waking up at 7am for 3 weeks as the forestry dept thinned out the forest (im spoiled I don't have to get up early). And I know there are parts of oc that aren't the best, but I bet my neighborhood is much more white trash than anything you got. It really sucks living so close to so many rednecks. I'm not trying to say I'm all that and shit, but I don't get in drag out fights in the middle of the street, I don't pass out drunk in my driveway, don't sell drugs out of the house, don't steal firewood....

Mountains nice. Great even sometimes, but not all they are cracked up to be.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 2, 2009)

well yea depending on were your at up there ...... i want a cabin with lots of land ...... i would get pissed if i had to deal with that every day good luck man take a rip and turn the music up


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> take a rip and turn the music up


One night the neighbors a couple houses down had a band play the back yard. Honestly the worst band ever. They did have a good bassist. Anyways, my home stereo never proved it's worth more than that night.

I don't mean to rip on my mountains, it really is great living up here. I guess I just have to learn a new kind of patience or something. Thank God I'm only going to be here a couple more years. I'm probably the only person on RIU that is dying to move out of California. I want land too and I'm not going to be able to afford 2-3 acres here anytime soon. Having 1/3 acre is nice though.

As for the setup, I got my delivery of fans yesterday. 2 muffin fans (27cfm, 110cfm), and two 'regular' fans (for circulation). Pics below. I know someone earlier said the 27cfm wont be enough, but I think it might. Here's my worry with the 100cfm. I didn't buy the best thermostat, and so I don't trust it to immediately monitor the temp changes. With the 100cfm I think that if it kicks on at 80 or so, and goes off at 76, the lag time might cool the whole room to 65 (the temp of my incoming air). The 27cfm would change the temp slower allowing for lag in the thermostat. I think that I think too much.

I've also been working on my light. I've made the two 'ends' of the enclosure and am in the process of attaching them to the main reflector. After that will just be taping edges to make sure things are air tight.

My enclosure is turning out better than I thought it would. Anyone want to order one?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow. Obviously I knew that the HID lights we all use were bright, but I had never seen one up close before.

DAMN. 

My eyes are sensitive to light, and I don't think I'll be able to work on my plants without sunglasses. I may need to get some of those 'old people' glasses. The ones that are all super dark and go around your face. I'll be strait out of Boca.

Proper update coming later today with pics.

I've been busy trying to earn some money, to START THIS GROW. (move that bus)

peace fellas


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2009)

Yesterday they delivered my 400w hps ballast, my inline fan, and fan controller. Pics below.

I set up the ballast and the light works. The ballast doesn't get very hot so I think I will leave it in the room, instead of mounting outside and running wire.

The fan blows like hell. Not too loud either. Sounds like a small plane, not too big. I hooked the fan up to the light, not drawing cool air or anything, and I believe the plants will be able to get within a couple inches of the light.

I also cut a hole in my door to allow for intake. I mounted some pvc pipe to kill any light leak and also to draw the fresh air directly onto the plants.

I should get a check in the mail by Monday. That will cover RO filter, full DM supplements, and 6 clones.

I'm thinking of topping my plants when they start going. It seems like it makes sense that removing the main cola would make the plant distribute resources more than concentrate on one place. It seems that if you do it right, the only drawback to topping is longer veg time. Am I way off base?

Thanks for the patience guys. Actual growing of marijuana plants to begin within 2 weeks. I promise.

Last thing I forgot. One of the pictures is of the warning label that was on a bag, that wrapped up the fan controller. It reads: "...Do not use bag is cribs, carriages, or playpens." Wtf, what on earth would you do with a small plastic bag in a crib? I just thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 6, 2009)

nice getting it all dialed looking clean, were you getting your clones from?


----------



## smppro (Feb 6, 2009)

nice job, way to start off right


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys. Things are almost there.

From the pics below you can see I cut an intake for the fan/ lights. I was going to run the ducting inside the closet, but realized that would take away precious screen space. So I just cut a hole high up and ran ducting low to pick up cool air.

I still need to cut my hole in the roof, something I was going to try today, but when I woke up this morning the world was white. So because of he snow and the 31 degrees I will be staying inside today.

I am trying out my light with a very sad house plant. We don't get much sunlight, being on the north face, so the plant may like having a little light on it.

I'll be ordering the ro, and supplements monday or tuesday.

Valentines day my wife had a great idea. She suggested that we drive into LA, where she can go to a museum while I go to the shop and buy some plants. Then we both get to have a Valentines day date that make us happy (nevermind we're apart).

Plants will be bought at LAPCG (los angeles patients and caregivers group).


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2009)

Winter sucks sometimes. I had to take my wife to the airport this morning, which was a bummer because it snowed all night. I started digging at 4:45am. We got to the airport with no time to spare at 6:15am. I took a nap in a parking lot for a while.

On the way back up the mountain BOTH my chains SNAPPED. So I was stuck sideways (i slid) on a two lane road. The chains were (and still are) all tangled and wrapped around the driveshafts/ boots/ all that crap under there.

Thank God for Ian, the flatbed driver who looked rules in the face and laughed when he tied a chain to front of the little car. He drug me up the rest of the twisty little road after coaching me what to tell CHP if we got stopped. Only one time did I think we would both be stuck, and only one other time did I think I would slide off the side dangling by a chain (if it held).

Also *thank God* the chains did not slice the *brake lines* (thankyou thankyou thankyou). Being stuck with no brakes sounds even worse then not.

Needless to say, I don't think the Post Office is a place I will make it today. So no check. No ro filter. No nutes.

Fuck winter.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 9, 2009)

awww looks nice to me  .......hope your dog is inside now hahaha take some rips and enjoy the winter it will be gone before you know it


----------



## thrawn (Feb 9, 2009)

very nice setup mate. i have the exact same closet size and I like what you did with the pieces of wood, its something simple that can save you from a mess of duct tape and weather stripping. haha made me laugh seeing the hair tie around your wrist, assuming thats for the woman.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2009)

I am feeling a little better and decided winter is not all bad. The snow is very beautiful. 

I went ahead and cut a hole in my ceiling. Because of the snow, I only did the inside part. If things calm down tomorrow I'll dig out the spot on the roof and finish making the hole.

I also finished up my outlet, making it look nice and sit flush with the wall. I put aluminium tape around it as flashing, just in case the holes in the roof leak.



thrawn said:


> haha made me laugh seeing the hair tie around your wrist, assuming thats for the woman.


Yes and no. It is for my long hair, but I only tie it back for her. I either tie it in a knot on top of my head or leave it down. It's pink because it was originally bought for a girl. Before I had long hair I wore one on my wrist to offer girls I might be with. I wear it out of habit really. I used to wear a rubber band. I like having something tight around my wrist like that. (just not handcuffs officer)



Hulk Nugs said:


> .......hope your dog is inside now


It's actually a really big cat house. The cat is normal size, but I can't seem to build things on a small scale. He stays outside (poor fella). He acts like he wants in the house, but he's a feral cat that wouldn't mix well with all the others. He does have a very thick coat though.

Question for people: does this look like a good RO filter:
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-stage-50GPD-Reverse-Osmosis-RO-Water-Filter-Luxury_W0QQitemZ120376318170QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSmall_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item120376318170&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14


----------



## poorcrippledkid (Feb 10, 2009)

I am doing almost the same thing you are. I am starting my first grow today (seeds should get her today for germinating)! I got my closet set up, and I am going to DWC route as well... but I have to admit, I think your setup is more kickass than mine 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/159381-1st-time-growing-indoors-suggestions.html


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey poorcripplekid. I like saying your screen name. I checked out your grow, seems like your getting things dialed in.

And as for the setups, we'll have to compare buds at harvest. That'll show if all the money I'm pouring into this is worth it. Not that I've grown yet, but I figure care, attention, and environment are most important and it seems like you've got all that. I'm getting my clones this weekend, so depending on how your seeds do, and the flowering time on both our strains we might be getting done at the same time.

It'll be cool to kinda be growing along side someone. We can do it together. Hopefully not flail together.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2009)

Alright guys, it's all happening down here. My wonderful neighbor, who I don't know all that well, did me a huge favor and gave me a lift down the mountain. She took me to AutoZone and payed for a new set of tire chains for me. Then took me with her to the Grocery store for a few things to make it through. When we got back home I successfully removed the old chains from inside the wheel well and put the new ones on. This allowed me to make the harrowing journey to the post office. I got my check and made a break for the bank. Once the money was deposited I burned through it quickly.

1. Petco - for airpump, hose, stones, and hardware (pics below).

2. Home Depot - plant sprayer (foliar), pvc pipe (for room exhaust), and new rez (cuz i drilled a bad hole in mine (pics below).

3. ebay - 5 stage RO filter, DM Liquid Light

4. wormsway.com - DM Supplements (except liquid light)

We also got our Federal tax return deposited into my wifes account. Thanks uncle sam, you are going to buy my plants.

Clones will be in place this time next week. I'm excited.

Oh, and I'll explain what I'm going to do with all the air pump stuff later.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 11, 2009)

hmm not sure but if your going to hook up all those air stones to that one air pump you might not get good air bubbles out of them since theres more then one stone


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hmm not sure but if your going to hook up all those air stones to that one air pump you might not get good air bubbles out of them since theres more then one stone


I have 2 air pumps. The Tetra 60 gal from petco and a commercial grade pump from plantlightinghydroponics.com. The commercial one is 38 Liter/minute @ 2.9 psi.

I'm going to use the Tetra 60 gal, to power 4 of the little stones. Those 4 going to 4 plants. The commercial one I'm going to power the two long airstones (that will be at the bottom of the rez) and two small airstones for the other 2 plants.

So that's 6 little airstones and 2 - 6' airstones. I'm going to mess with it right now to see how it all bubbles up.

Thanks for paying attention hulk. It's good to have you along for the ride. When are you getting here to help me shovel anyways?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 11, 2009)

me shovel nah never i would buy a snow blower hahaha at my cabin i have a tractor we use to clear the way but thats only if it will start up


----------



## robotninja (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice lookin setup, can't provide much input since I know nada about dwc, but I like the screen idea to keep roots to themselves, might use that in my aerocloner/vegger.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2009)

I got the snow off the roof today and busted a hole right through to the closet. The exhaust pipe is in place and I used the roofing repair gunk to seal it. Let's hope it holds up.

I also tested all the air pump stuff out. Not knowing how much bubbles i want, I think I have enough. (pics below)

One pump is putting out air for the two large airstones and two small ones. The other pump is powering 4 small stones. I'm going to keep the 2 six inchers on bottom, and keep the 6 little ones dangling below each plant.



robotninja said:


> I like the screen idea to keep roots to themselves, might use that in my aerocloner/vegger.


I got the idea from someone else in my thread. It came out looking alright, we'll see if it works.

Pics are:

1. strong pump - all 4 stones
2. strong pump - close-up of 6" at bottom
3. strong pump - close-up of small stone near surface
4. weak pump - all 4 stones
5. weak pump - close-up of small stone
6, 7. Both pumps - all stones blazing
8. Vent to outside through roof (ducting will attach to light exhaust)
9. Shade for thermometer


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2009)

I stayed up late last night and finished hooking up the light exhaust. Also cleaned some stuff up.

I ran the light all night (8 hrs.) Temp - 87 Humidity - 28

I'm going to put in the room exhaust today, get those temps down a little.

Also, after reading last night I'm going to pick up some h2o2 and some cal-mag. RO filters take out the cal and mag (like they should) and h2o2 will keep your water and roots clear and white.

As for clones, I don't know what selection the store will have, but if they have it I think I'll go with (in order) Hindu Kush, Northern Lights, White Rhino, or White Widow (i'm only getting one kind)

Lastly, the RO filter gets here Wed. but plants are coming home Sat. so I will be starting out with distilled water, then moving to RO.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 12, 2009)

distilled water that is ph right ??..... i have noticed that my distilled water is not the same ph reading .......looking good thoe man keep up the good work......were are you getting your clones from a clinic?? up in big bear or where? looking forward to sat


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2009)

IT"S A GIRL.

In fact it's six of them.

My wife saw that there is a storm rolling in for the weekend, so she told me I ought to go into Hollywood and pick up my plants. (i think partly she is just sick of hearing about them).

I bought them at Los Angeles Patients and Caregivers Group: http://www.lamedicalmarijuana.com/

5 are Hindu Skunk
1 is White Widow

I'm a dumb ass and only bought six. I totally could have afforded more and should have bought some insurance. But then again, I'm not going to kill anything am I?

I'll update properly later tonight.

And I know I probably won't mess them up too bad, but I am totally freaking out. I was going to be ready on Sat, but I'm not ready today.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice man clones are looking healty and strong they didnt even have to cut the fan leaves ..... does that clinic deliever ?? i know theres http://la-confidential.info/ down there to they deliever and have a walk in clinic ..... havent visited that one yet maybe next week hahaha i like to make my rounds check out all my local shops espicialy if they have clones.......i just missed a watering my clones today   stupid me and they all look so droopy from lack of water just waterd the shit out of them i hope they pull threw............oh yea how much do they charge per clone ? i found a place 1-$20 or buy two get one free  looking good man


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Very nice man clones are looking healty and strong they didnt even have to cut the fan leaves ..... does that clinic deliever ?? i know theres http://la-confidential.info/ down there to they deliever and have a walk in clinic ..... havent visited that one yet maybe next week hahaha i like to make my rounds check out all my local shops espicialy if they have clones.......i just missed a watering my clones today   stupid me and they all look so droopy from lack of water just waterd the shit out of them i hope they pull threw............oh yea how much do they charge per clone ? i found a place 1-$20 or buy two get one free  looking good man


 no delivery, but a great shop. They have all kinds of accessories as well, like pipes and books and all. They have been around for a long time, and I haven't gone to that many shops but I think lapcg is the best. They have a points card. You get money back, you can save it up or use it next time. I had $15 saved up on mine from more than a year ago. I got my 2 eighths and six plants plus tax for less than 2 bills. 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2009)

here they are. they are in order from bottom left to top right (looking in the closet door). 1-5 Hindu skunk 6 White widow.

I have the water level to the bottom of the rockwool, that's right right?

Light is about 2 feet above top of plants. It can get closer with heat, but I figure they don't need too much stress right now.

I'm going to run the lights 24 hours with a 15 minute break for the light.

There are some weird parts on some of the leaves, but I'm not really worried. It looks like maybe they were leaning on a flouro tube at the shop or something.

I hadn't really heard of Hindu skunk before. I guessed it would be indica as hindu kush and skunk are. The folks at the store didn't really know. I found this at dr. chronic: 

Hindu Kush is a long-maintained pure _indica_ Strain from the mountains of Afghanistan. Initially selected by Sacred Seeds in the late 1970s for its excellent Hashish production due to dense buds and copious amounts of Resin. Crossing with Skunk No. 1 has helped to improve its performance outside of its natural habitat.
Hindu Kush Skunkn has a mesmerizing and intense high with an excellent flavour of sweet hash and fruit. It is extremely popular for its Resin yield.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2009)

I attached some pics of my roots. The big mass is the 5 hindu's together. The small is the widow.

Are these girls ready for some weak nutes?

Thanks


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 13, 2009)

looking good man well with my clones i used a flush water for 24 hours then switched to ph water with a drop of superthrive for 24 hours and now i am going to switch them to the chart nute system but only half of what they are telling me ...... i was asking the same thing when can you give clones like that nutes for flowering ..... i was getting ready to just put mine into flowering but i didnt think they could handel the nutes so i willl give them a few days in the veg room .... i want to just put them into flowering ...... i read that they should have at least two new sets of leaves at the top before flowering ??? is this right you think jig?? i thought they only need good roots.... i need to find a book and start reading up i heard this jorge guy makes a good one ...my bowls ready


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> looking good man well with my clones i used a flush water for 24 hours then switched to ph water with a drop of superthrive for 24 hours and now i am going to switch them to the chart nute system but only half of what they are telling me ...... i was asking the same thing when can you give clones like that nutes for flowering ..... i was getting ready to just put mine into flowering but i didnt think they could handel the nutes so i willl give them a few days in the veg room .... i want to just put them into flowering ...... i read that they should have at least two new sets of leaves at the top before flowering ??? is this right you think jig?? i thought they only need good roots.... i need to find a book and start reading up i heard this jorge guy makes a good one ...my bowls ready


Not sure, but I know the sog people talk about have minimal veg, like a cuople days. I saw a thread yesterday 'flowering from germination'. Don't remember what it said  but I know people talk about it. How's that for no help at all.

From what I remember reading, having roots is the determining factor on the nutes and transplanting and such.

I would say it's alright to start putting them on 12/12, but you might want to give the nutes a couple days, or just start at like 1/4 strength. Better to be on the safe side.

I wish one of the RIU big dogs was watching and could swoop in and clear things up. (anyone??)


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 13, 2009)

yea seriously i know there tons of great growers on here ........ ..... but yea i believe your right that was my plan but i dont want to do it then kill them....but it will be a learning experiance for me ....are you going to keep one of those clones as a mother ?? or cut clones from them before flowering ??


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> ....are you going to keep one of those clones as a mother ?? or cut clones from them before flowering ??


Because I'm out of money (wife will kill me if I spend any more), I'm not going to have another light, or space. I am still thinking of turning the top of closet into a veg space, but that will definitely be after harvest.

It's sad to think that these 6 will just live to provide me buds and that's it.

But it does give me a good excuse to try a new strain, and cruise hollywood again (cuz nothing says classy like cruising hollywood). On that note, I _only_ saw one Tranny walking down the street while there.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 13, 2009)

aww sweep her off her feet tomoarrow you know how to do it then she will be ok with you doing it plus just let her know it saves you money later hahaha thats what i have to keep telling my girl its the truth.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2009)

This morning after having everything setup and running for a while things have stabilized. The room temp is between 77 and 82 depending on which thermometer you trust. Water temp has climbed to 72. The pH this morning was up near 7.75.

I researched and decided to put 60mL of Magi-Cal in the rez. That is 2 mL/ Gal. That brought the pH down to 6.45.

Room: 80 F
Water: 72 F
pH: 6.45
ppm: 95

I know you shouldn't change the pH that fast, but i don't know how it got that high that fast overnight. I also want to bring the pH down more to around 5.8, but figured I just changed it 1.3 ph, I should wait a bit to bring it down anymore with some pH down solution.

I have attached the pics I took of the stuff I bought yesterday too. 36 gal of distilled water, magi-cal, two measuring containers, extension cord, 3 bottles for ph buffers, ebson salt, and hydrogen peroxide. I also got a free trial of rockwool alternate from the hydro store.

I cut a really ugly exhaust because I was in a hurry. I'll clean it up later. I also put the level gauge in the new rez. As I was filling the rez I marked graduations on it.

I drilled holes in the top to run all the air tubing through. And I hooked up the thermostat to the exhaust fan in the door.

Any suggestions? I'll take anything.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 13, 2009)

looking good man all stocked up for couple weeks eh ........one shopping cart full of water huh hahaha thats what i get at walmart ..........whats the shiny circle thing on top?...... oh and why dont you just use ph up and ph down to help with adjusting ?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> looking good man all stocked up for couple weeks eh ........one shopping cart full of water huh hahaha thats what i get at walmart ..........whats the shiny circle thing on top?...... oh and why dont you just use ph up and ph down to help with adjusting ?


I told the lady at walmart I was thirsty.

Shiny thing is a remote thermometer with a rain gauge. Wife got it on sale for $10.

I read you shouldn't change the pH more than .1 every 4 hours. I know you're not an expert, but you think I should just go ahead and adjust down to 5.8.

I've looked at my plants too much, and I totally can't tell if they look better, the same, or worse. I guess if I can't tell that's a good sign.

The 5 Hindu's were all in a rockwool cube together, so some of their roots had to be cut when separating them. I figure that will give them a little shock, so maybe that's why I am dreaming they are looking sad.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 13, 2009)

nah dont worry about the .1 every 4 hours i have talked to my local hydro and others and we all think thats crazy i have never gone by that rule and i have been doing fine with my plants just gotta watch your ph meter mine started going nuts on me .......one water feeeding i almost had to dump like 12 oz of ph down and i new somthing was up and just dumped that water and tested my meter it was fuked up so keep up on your metters ......... i have never checked a ppm or ec readding yet and from my nute chart they say thats a must but i dont have a bill to throw on a metter oh well we will see what happens.........were did your wife get that thermostat ? do you plug one of your fans into it or does it just tell you the temps and humidity ? i have been wanting to finish my thermostat i started building i just dont know much about electircal stuff like that gotta read up more .....dam i dont read nearly as much as i should


----------



## poorcrippledkid (Feb 14, 2009)

Yea JigFresh for sure, I am very new to this game so I could use the extra help. I should hopefully have sprouts in the next day or two, so that puts us at about the right time frame. I still haven't decided how large I am going to grow my plants yet, I guess it depends on if the CFLs are actually worth a damn versus the HPS. But good luck man, I hope we are both tending to some stanky buds in a few months!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2009)

poorcrippledkid said:


> But good luck man, I hope we are both tending to some stanky buds in a few months!


Good luck to you too. Stinky buds for sure 

I adjusted the pH to 5.7. I believed them, but they sure aren't kidding that you don't need a lot of the pH down. I think i used about 3 or 4 mL to move it almost 1 pH.

I added a drawing of the venting and airpump configuration.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey guys. Another night and the girls still look good.

I still can't tell any difference, so I'm taking that as a positive.

I read (i think earl said it) that during veg the room should have between 45 and 55 % humidity. I'm around 38-42% so I misted the little girls just now. The $7 mister from Home Depot works pretty good. I have lots of air circulation so I'm not worried about them being too wet.

EDIT: after misting the Hum is up to 50%

I changed the light from 28" to 20" away from the plants, but I don't know if they liked it, so I moved it back up to 28".

I've also started a drawing log, for fun, so I can compare what the girls look like the first couple weeks (while I can still draw them).

What about my DM Grow nutes, should I start those things at a low dose now, or give them a little longer break?


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

Jig, looking great man! Test the water, give them a taste of the nutes and see how they handle it. I would start of very low and slowly increase it. I imagine you'll see some serious growth immediately as long as you don't give em too much. Keep a log of what you give them, it WILL come in handy later. Also, I keep a journal for every change I make, it comes in handy when I need to refer back to myself when I'm stoned and forget stuff... lol (how many days ago was that???)

I'm still looking for the shiny thing your wife got for you for $10, I didn't see it in any photos. You can foliar feed also since you got that nifty mister...

My understanding about vegging in a screen. It seems to me from my first SCROG that the longer veg time means the taller the stalks will become and the tighter the screen will be filled. I got lucky on my first grow and filled the screen perfectly at 3/4 full during veg, which became completely full during bloom.

I believe the minimal veg time people are referring to is so that time isn't wasted letting the plants fill the screen when they could be flowering already. What i think they mean is that you should do your vegging before you put plants into screen so that more time can be spent flowering, resulting in a quicker turn around. Meaning, start your clones early enough to fill your screen 3/4 full as you introduce the plants to the screen, that way they can be put into flower immediately instead of waiting to fill screen.

I already have clones cut for my second run and have already topped them 2 times and they have already recovered, so when I put them into my grow box/screen I can start flowering from day 1.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> I'm still looking for the shiny thing your wife got for you for $10, I didn't see it in any photos.


Target had mine on sale around new years, because they have the new models out now. They are white and cost $30.

It's in between the two pots on the bottom left in the pic.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 14, 2009)

but what does that thermostat do ??? does it controll fans(shuts off at sertin temps and turns on at sertin temps)?? or just tell you the temp ? i checked out the target web sit didnt find anything that looked like that.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> but what does that thermostat do ??? does it controll fans(shuts off at sertin temps and turns on at sertin temps)?? or just tell you the temp ? i checked out the target web sit didnt find anything that looked like that.


You run an extension cord (end cut) to the thermostat. Black wire goes to Thermo. White wire goes strait through to fan. The thermostat has a dial to set the "fan on" temp at. That makes it a cooling fan. It turns the fan on at a high temp and off lower. They make heating fans that turn on at a low temp and off higher.

There is no read out, so you cannot use it as a thermometer too.

I have mine set at 80.

I bought it at Lowe's for $24. They are in the roofing section. Hidden by the attic fans and 'whole house' fans. Those 'whole house' fans look scary. Chop up some people with that thing.


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

> I got 233 - 2" x 2" holes to fill.
> 
> This is going to be fun.


It will be... 

Keep the dead foliage clear so you don't invite any pests and stay on top of the growth. It will be much easier to manipulate your gurls safely if you have an idea of how you want the branches to grow into the screen before they get there. 

If your intake/exhaust can be accessed by pests, add screens to keep them out because they will find your hidden treasure.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 14, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> You run an extension cord (end cut) to the thermostat. Black wire goes to Thermo. White wire goes strait through to fan. The thermostat has a dial to set the "fan on" temp at. That makes it a cooling fan. It turns the fan on at a high temp and off lower. They make heating fans that turn on at a low temp and off higher.
> 
> There is no read out, so you cannot use it as a thermometer too.
> 
> ...


 
i was talking about the silver circle thermostat....i was trying to hook up a thermostat like that but its a heat and cool so i willl have a fan and a heater hooked up to it i hope if it dosnt work out i will just get two of those and just hook one up to a fan and the other to the heater.... i dont know if its even worth it to do all this


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> i dont know if its even worth it to do all this


I've felt like that so many times recently. Faith keeps me going. (that sounds all religious, but i just mean i beleive the plants will turn out good)


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 14, 2009)

you go fishing man ? i like to go stream fishing any good spots around there ......have not gone fishing up there in a long time and never had any luck every one said they dont stock the streams only the lake.


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

I learned to fly fish in Colorado and don't think the local fishing will compare (unless I am in a fishing vessel with twin Mercs...). You live in a beautiful spot though. Do you watch the barge-o-fireworks on the 4th?


----------



## DrGreen007 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great New Site Boys Check It Out


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> you go fishing man ? i like to go stream fishing any good spots around there ......have not gone fishing up there in a long time and never had any luck every one said they dont stock the streams only the lake.


I don't fish. I have no idea, but my neighbor who lives here during the summer lives for fishing. I'll ask him sometime when I'm helping him use his email (old people are funny). I have been ocean fishing a few times, but I sucked at it. I loved it though.



drynroasty said:


> I learned to fly fish in Colorado and don't think the local fishing will compare (unless I am in a fishing vessel with twin Mercs...). You live in a beautiful spot though. Do you watch the barge-o-fireworks on the 4th?


You are right about colorado. I think it's like comparing vail to big bear. That's what I gather from my fishing neighbor.

I do love my place. We got a foot of snow yesterday and it's really beautiful. We planned this time so no more adventures. We are hunkerd down.

We're lame, we usually stay in on holidays, but all the people on my street tell me I have to go watch.



DrGreen007 said:


> Great New Site Boys Check It Out


So your website is trying to be like RollItUp.org only you are going to make money off your members by selling items to them. That should make for some unbiased opinions floating around the forums.

I really don't understand spamming with a link to a similar but totally inferior website. What's the point in that? Are you seeking ridicule?

I guess this is what happens when we are active on my tread. 

Question: I know I could just look it up, but during spellcheck it suggested for spamming: SPUMING. What the hell is that? Sounds disgusting.

Also spellcheck comes up on spellcheck. Oh, the irony.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm so pissed. I just spent 10 minutes typing a post and went to add pictures, but it blocked the popup, so I go to allow it and BAM. Reloaded the page and wiped me out. I guess I should have thought about that, but damn.

Overnight pH rose to 6.3. wTemp 70.5 ppm 105.

I've misted a few times now. The plants dry off in 5 minutes or so. The humidity is steady at 40% til I spray then goes to 50%. Should I keep misting every hour or so to keep humidity up?

I added some nutes. Dutch Master website says 284 +284 mL aiming at 800 ppm. I used 100 + 100 mL of the A + B Grow formulas. Came out to 390. Here are the numbers before and after:

6.08 pH 105 ppm 72.2 F went to
5.84 pH 390 ppm 70.4 F

When do you think I'll know it's safe to add more? I'm going to wait till the morning and try 50 + 50 more if everything seems ok, or if they seem to like it even. Tell me if I'm wrong, please.

pic1: other part of infamous round shiny silver thing. it has inside and outside (remote) temp. has a high/ low history for both.

pic 2+3: A +B respectively. A looks like pee and B like gatorade. B was more viscous than A. Neither smelled too bad.

pic 4: wet firewood that won't fit in my wood stove anyways. big cat house with black cat sleeping inside.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 14, 2009)

amazing looking grow... similar rubbermaid set up as I am going to do. -subscribed.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 14, 2009)

you lucky fuk hahaha i want to see that in the morning ....me and my girl saw that and was like shit lets go we are not much into skiing or snowboarding but we love being up in the mountians........oh so that circle shiny thing is just a sensor that gives your thermostat a temp reading i get it now hahaha thought it was somthing different.


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

Shit son! I want one of those round, shiny, silver things now. Who makes it?

You gotta go see the fireworks, it's just what you do up there. I took my girl to stay at Lake Arrowhead for her Bday in July 2005 but had just missed the fireworks.

I like to make out under fireworks, it's like my first Brady kiss all over again...

You are just around the ridge from Snow Summit, the BEST snowboarding park in California, and the some of the best downhill mountain biking. Take the chair-lift and your bicycle to the top and ride down over and over and over again. Mountain Biking Big Bear

[youtube]pbpyW7AKH3U&feature[/youtube][youtube]eomAFzNHGd0&NR[/youtube]


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 15, 2009)

very nice didnt even think of going up there to go ridding ....down hills the best not much of a work out but its fun i will have to check it out this summer


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 15, 2009)

> not much of a work out but its fun


 hahahaha I laugh at everyone who says that... Especially when we reach the bottom and they are nowhere in site. (That is only funny if the person who says that at least tries to stay at the same pace as the others doing the ride). I find downhill MTB to be the best entire body workout I get in the shortest amount of time.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 15, 2009)

wow that looks like so much fucking fun... are there different difficultys like a ski hill.... I wana go try it but I would want to start on an easy one and maybe throw my girl on a bunny hill hehe : P


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 15, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> hahahaha I laugh at everyone who says that... Especially when we reach the bottom and they are nowhere in site. (That is only funny if the person who says that at least tries to stay at the same pace as the others doing the ride). I find downhill MTB to be the best entire body workout I get in the shortest amount of time.


 
nah man i can handle my own i go MTB as much as i can just with my son now dont get out as much .... i just noticed its more of a work out starting at the bottom of big bear mountian then ridding all the way up the mountian now thats a workout .....not saying we dont get somthing out of down hilll fuk man thats the best part of the whole riding i finaly got my girl a bike well i gave her my old one and bought my self a new one  she enjoys it but your right shes one of those ones that i look behind me and like fuk were did she go hahahaha drink some water tell she pops back up .....shit now you got me all amped up i wanna go....dam snow has to melt


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2009)

You guys are too active. You need to smoke some and sit on the couch a bit. All this talk of activity is making me feel lazy.

That does look like fun, though. I've only gone downhill on a snowboard, never tried the bike. Do the runs last about as long on a bike as a board/skis? I would imagine Mammoth being awesome, but would you be wore out by the bottom of that big old mountain?

So, this summer are we have a RIU field trip to the mountain or what?

Feel free to keep talking about whatever in not upset about it, but do you guys have a guess on the little tips of only two of my leaves cupping a bit.

I was reading and it seems like it could be a few things. The light is far enough away, I don't think I'm over or underwatering. Temp is 80 F. Hum 40%. wTemp 72. 390 ppm. Fan blowing over plants (not too strong). I'm not too worried about it, they seem happy otherwise, and seem to be growing the tiniest bit. I may just be imagining it.

These are pics of other leaves that look a bit sad. Any guesses?

pic1: plant 1 - Hindu Skunk - Spots on one leaf

pic2: plant 3 - Hindu Skunk - Cupping on two leaves

pic3+4: plant 4 - Hindu Skunk - 'skinny' looking leaves, don't know how to describe only not 'full' like others

pic5: plant 6 - White Widow - 'skinny', just kinda sad looking. I don't know if you can see but the middle of the leaf is looking lighter green/ almost yellow, compared to the outside of leaf.

Note: the snow has NOT found it's way through the roof into the grow room


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 15, 2009)

dam now thats a green the color looks great on those besides the little burns ......i believe your right nothing to worry about to much ..... just a little maybe nute burn not to sure thoe i have the same problem just only on a couple leaves they looks like that but way worse but like i said out of a million leaves only 10 or 5 have it......field trip field trip ..woooo hooo can i sleep out side in a tent


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 15, 2009)

I like the the field trip idea. I say we do a day trip; bring some samples, smoke & trade, then ride some bikes... Take a break; grab a brew, smoke & trade, then ride bikes... I will be watching the website to see when they are open for the summer season and will keep you posted.

Jig, check this out

and this for sure (SAVE THIS people)


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 15, 2009)

what web site do you check to see the trails and if there open ??? what kind of bike does every one have .... i just got a specialzed hardrock pro


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 15, 2009)

Big Bear MTB <------------Click me (only one time noobie...)

[I always laugh when people click on things 2x's when they only need to do one click, then they complain about all those friggin windows that are open or how slow the puter is... lol]

I have a Kona, Stinky.

I was there in 2006 and had some issues with my bike. It seems that they Mountees are trying to keep the hardcore riding to a minimum and only allow bikes with 3 chain rings and less than 6 inches of travel in the rear. I removed my bashguard and added a 3rd sprocket because I wanted the extra push going downhill anyhow, and can adjust rear to have less travel..


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 15, 2009)

nice ride man thats built for down hill right ....you would blow past me i bet on that ......... but i will be fighting all the way down


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know what the hell you guys are talking about, with all your hardrocks and rings and sprockets. They rent that stuff right? You guys got spares? I don't have any gear, and I probably wouldn't fit anything you have. Even though I've never done it, I'm quite capable (i think). Not to say it's easy, but I was always good on a bike and I like charging (snow/skateboard, blades, biking, sufing...). You guys aren't going to be embarassed when I dust you all day my first time out are you?

I was messing with my camera and tried the manual setting. I don't know what I did, just changed some stuff to other than default. They came out really good. The plants aren't much different from any previous pictures, but here they are:


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2009)

...cuz I'm drumming up some roots.

I woke up this morning to see the girls looking real good. Noticed the slightest bit of growth, very minimal. But when I picked net pot up to measure pH and such, what did I see but a little root. Nice.

I found multiple roots on 3 of them, a single root on 1, and nothing visible on 2. It really interesting to notice the different characteristics of each plant. I'm keeping notes on what things each plant has as strong/ weak points, so that I can try to connect them to what happens by harvest.

Because this is my first time, I don't know if it is better to have bigger, stronger looking fan leaves, or for the plant to have thicker stems, etc. Very interesting though.

I think you can also see in the pics how I rigged the airstones to stay just below the net pots. I used 4 square pieces from the root netting, cut 1 end to hang on the net pot, and cut the other to snake the airline through. 

I think the roots head for the bubbles, because the one plant by the meter, I forgot to hook back up last night, so the airstone was off to one side. That plants roots were all coming out that side with none poking through the bottom.

I also changed the lighting to 20/4 to give the girls a little rest. I did that after the first day just forgot to mention.

I've been trying to adjust the light. I took it down 2 chain links, but it seemed like the plants didn't respond great, so I moved it back 1 link. That's where it is now, around 27" from the top of plants.

Thanks for the continued help guys, it's exciting to see my little girls growing.

It's also snowing like crazy, which is fun because a bunch of flatlanders came up for the holiday weekend and I'm going to watch them dig all day with their kids screaming how cold it is and their wives complaining they aren't going fast enough.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 16, 2009)

right on those roots be growing by the end of today they will be bigger then that  i like the idea of the bubble stone makes sure it doesnt move around plus the bubbles are dedicated to that net pot very nice ...... i am trying to get down to la today we will see how things go.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2009)

Plants are looking good. I just thought about correcting the pH, I'll do that after this update. I've been misting alot with distilled water. There are roots visible on all 6 plants. The roots that were visible this morning are bigger, some much bigger.

My Liquid Light is in my PO Box, just can't get there. My other supplements are scheduled to arrive tomorrow via FedEx, but I don't know if they will be able to get here or not. The Ro filter is set to come wednesday, but we'll see about that too.

Thanks for the help the past couple days, you guys have made the transition of bringing my girls home much less stressful.


----------



## blakkmask (Feb 16, 2009)

fucking...sweet dude. Where did u find the netting? It looks much more durable than mine.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 16, 2009)

coming along very nicely now its just the waiting game


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2009)

blakkmask said:


> fucking...sweet dude. Where did u find the netting? It looks much more durable than mine.


Stuff is seriously durable. Like I said in my earlier post, you definitely need a heat gun to make the stuff not 'rolled up'. Found it at Home Depot, by all the chicken wire. Hardware cloth they call it. I paid between $8 - 12, I'm going to make a complete list soon so you can check back for what i paid. Here's a link to something similar:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?id=100384025&jspStoreDir=hdus&catalogId=10053&marketID=401&productId=100384025&locStoreNum=8125&langId=-1&linktype=product&storeId=10051&ddkey=THDSiteMap


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2009)

Hulk, you get clones?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 16, 2009)

nah i need to change my oil on my truck didnt want to drive that far dam rain has been messing me up with working on my truck, i found a new place never been to right by my pad went and checked it out didnt really like it to much nugs were nice just the place was ghetto got some cowboy chronic and blueberry humbolt haze..... i just found out about the weedtracker and weedmaps ...and found a few more that are close by shit the list i was going by didnt have nearly as much as those two sites........ i did see some that said they take care of bigbear even some that will deliever to you up there that be sweet but i dont know about that deliever busniess ........i just built my self a small aero....once the clones have a little roots i will put them in there and start new clones........your still letting the clones veg ??? if so when you going to turn the lights to flower??


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> your still letting the clones veg ??? if so when you going to turn the lights to flower??


My plan is to use Uncle Ben's - Topping Technique to get 4 main cola's on each plant. For that I am going to wait until there are 5 nodes. They all have 2 fully developed and some have 3 fully developed. So I guess another week until they are ready to top.

I'll be cutting above the second node, so that will take the height down to maybe 5" by that point. Then I'll keep vegging them (and their four heads) until they are about 16" I think. Of course I'm going to start scroging them, so it's not really about height. I guess I want the screen filled 75% before I switch the lights. I'm guessing 4 weeks till I change?

Then 8 weeks of flower.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 17, 2009)

nice that time will fly by before you know it, you will be watching the colas get bigger and biggger and bigggger  .......i just found some seeds that i had from a while ago i have saved up seeds over the years from dank bags .....threw 5 into a cup of water letting them germ and crack .....what breaks threw the seed first you know ?? is it the root or the stem? i believe its the root but its 4 am and i just waked and baked .....dam rain is making me be the timer for my rooms oh well i get to wake up and blaze a bowl and check on my girls then hopefully back to bed....... i need to look into it at night the temp gets down to 63 i bielive thats fine but want to look into it


----------



## Survolte (Feb 17, 2009)

Im not experienced however I am well read, and IE believe it is the tap root that comes through first.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't know about seeds. But here's a quote from Earl about temps:



Earl said:


> As long as you don't freeze your plants,
> you won't have any shock.
> 
> If you look at my 4 inch grow,
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2009)

Alright guys, some updates.

I'm not going to be able to get the 4 cola think. I guess you have to have opposing nodes, all mine are alternating. I'm still going to top though, just going to do it sooner.

I'm not using Hydrogen peroxide. It kills all the good bacteria too. I wrote to Dutch Masters and the frickin professor wrote back talking about all kinds of stuff I didn't understand. Anyhow, no H2o2.

I lowered my light 3 chain links. I'm down to 23" off the plant tops. We'll see what they think by the end of the day.

I also got delivered my supplements. DM Zone, Silica, Max G+F, Potash+. The Penetrator is back ordered, and Liquid Light is in the PO Box.

Roots are looking good and a lot longer. Plus there are many more poking through.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2009)

I put in about 1/3 the amount suggested for the supplements I got. Added 40 mL Max Grow, 10 mL Silica, 10 mL Zone.

The Zone is the root treatment stuff. It's really yellow and it kinda smells. It makes the water FIZZY. This is my first grow, and I just put the stuff in a few hours ago, but I swear I can tell the plants like it. I feel like the roots really like it. They are blowing up. I guess it could be the other stuff too.

I'm going to add 10 mL more of the Zone. That will bring me to 2/3 the recommended amount for week 1 veg.

I'll post pics later tonight.


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm still reading your past posts, but I'm smiling for ya...

Yes, come ride, they rent and I have some gear you can use. I don't know if you'll beat me to the bottom of the hill my friend. I usually beat my bike to the bottom... then I have to dodge it as it tumbles past... lol


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 17, 2009)

oh yeah, see if you can get those stones under the root mass that forms. If what happened to me happens to you, you'll see a mildly darker area in the center of the roots. Nothing drastic, but it looks as though it could be better... Rig the stone to get bubbles into THAT area.


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 17, 2009)

> I think the roots head for the bubbles, because the one plant by the meter, I forgot to hook back up last night, so the airstone was off to one side. That plants roots were all coming out that side with none poking through the bottom.


The roots probably went to the wet side of the rockwool, not the airstone. THe splash of the bubbles "soaked" the path the roots took thru the wool I imagine.




> It's also snowing like crazy, which is fun because a bunch of flatlanders came up for the holiday weekend and I'm going to watch them dig all day with their kids screaming how cold it is and their wives complaining they aren't going fast enough.


I'd go buy a gas powered snow blower and send your kid (or the neighbors) to the rentals and charge $20 bucks. Pimp those little fuckers...



> but i dont know about that deliever busniess ........i


I'm a little hesitant also. ~Knock, Knock, KNOCK!~ "who is it?" ~JigFresh, this is Sargeant Stadinko, would you be so kind as to open the door and put these handcuffs on and tell us how you know Partick Dahmer (the delivery guy who also happens to be Jeffery Dahmers love child, who now has your address. and loves the taste of whatever herb he's been delivering you...) A little far fetched, but I'm am too.

and my final 2 cents (didn't there used to be a cents key on a typewriter???): Keep a log


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2009)

pics tomorrow


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2009)

The plants have Blown Up. For once, I can finally tell a difference. I opened the door today and they were reaching up at me, (more light daddy, more food). Since the girls are so happy I lowered the light another 2 links. I am also going to give them some more nutes today. Not too much. The DM Website suggest 800 ppm for the first week. I'm at 400 and thinking of going up to 600 or so. 



drynroasty said:


> keep a log


you're starting to sound like Al B. talking about you killing yourself with your heater ducting.  I was in school longer than you have been, I know how to pay attention. I got a log, make entries 5-6 times a day. I write down everything except opening the door and misting them. Plus I got so many pictures, it's sick. But really, I do appreciate the help, and pretty much do whatever you suggest right away. Keep it coming.

Speaking of advice, can you tell me about topping. What I mean is: I am going to top some if not all of my plants, do you think I should let one or two grow natural to see the difference, or is there no point? I don't know if, with the screen, topping is pretty much always a good idea. (not like there is right or wrong)

It is really nuts to see these plants/ roots growing so quickly. I mean I've been reading for a couple months about how much they grow, but to see it with my own eyes is just crazy. I swear you can practically see them growing just looking at them.

Seriously technology is just nuts. Amazing.

The 2 roots pics are taken 10 hours apart. Can anyone tell a difference?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2009)

Survolte said:


> Im not experienced however I am well read, and IE believe it is the tap root that comes through first.


I think everyone reading this post is a first timer, or close. We totally welcome whatever knowledge you have or think you have, however attained. There is way to much stuff out there for one of us to read, so between the few of us we have much more covered. I want everyone's suggestions, and if it's crap I won't use it. So no worries. I'm not going to blame anyone when something goes wrong. 

But I am handing out free joints to everyone who helps .

Also, congrats to RIU. I noticed a new sponsor in the past couple days, GotVape or something. Good stuff, we'll be able to keep uploading pics onto riu's server space.


----------



## scooby snacks (Feb 18, 2009)

wow I'm impressed,
your first grow+++++++++++ mad rep
Good to see some people actully do there "homework" before they get going

good luck- can't wait to see your jungle in a couple of months


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2009)

scooby snacks said:


> wow I'm impressed,
> your first grow+++++++++++ mad rep
> Good to see some people actully do there "homework" before they get going
> 
> good luck- can't wait to see your jungle in a couple of months


Thank you. That means a lot.

Apparently when I was a kid I didn't walk until after everyone else, but when I did I never fell down. I guess I've always liked doing things right.

Lesson to the youngsters out there: Time spent in preparation saves 10x's the time spent later trying to fix things you should have before you started. I know you "really" want to get going, but just smoke, chill and wait a little bit. It will be so much more worth it. It's like all that stuff Yoda was talking about (except the darth vader part). Ready you must be, umm, for plants to grow (supposed to sound like yoda).

RollItUp.org helped a lot too.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2009)

More deliveries and more plant life. UPS came on schedule with the RO filter. I also was able to drive the little car to town to get my Liquid Light (DM foliar super stuff). The plants are taking off. They look great. Oh, and my roots have roots (see pic below).

I added another 60 mL+ 60 mL of DM Adv. Grow A+B. 10 mL Silica, 40 mL of Max Grow. That brought the ppm to 590. If the plants still look alright by tomorrow I may pump things up to 800.

Right before the girls went to bed (12mid-4am) I cut one of them. Plant #1 was a good half-inch, or inch taller than any other plant, skinnier too, so I cut her above the second node. I am going to cut at least 2 more of them, and maybe all, what do you guys think?

I also made a cheap ass reflector thing to keep all the light down on the plants. Pretty fancy, huh.

That's Lewis sticking his tongue out at you.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2009)

Today wasn't too exciting. The plants have gotten bigger, fuller. The plant I cut last night didn't look like it grew much until the afternoon, but it is going now. Roots on all look more and longer.

I bit the bullet and sprayed my DM Liquid Light on the girls. I used the recommended strength. Only after I sprayed them did I think about starting out with a lesser amount. I say bit the bullet because if you read and believe some of the things people have said on this site about the stuff you would think it would kill my plants. Also some others said it worked great, but without the penetrator it would mess thing up big time. I just sprayed and believed.

I sprayed at 3pm. It is 9:15 and the girls look to have a better color. They already looked good, but the green is more fuller, kinda darker. I feel like the leaves are 'reaching up' more. Not stretching, but perky.

Oh, and I set up the RO filter. I am running the initial setup.


----------



## abigail (Feb 20, 2009)

whoa...nice roots


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2009)

The plants are looking great. Bigger roots, more leaves, everything is bigger. And the color is just perfect. I feel like that liquid light really worked. I can't wait to mix it with the penetrator (sounds so dirty).

I added more nutes. It was down at 550 ppm. I added 60 +60 mL of Grow A+B. 38 mL Max Grow, 10 mL Silica, 5 mL Zone. I ended up adjusting it with 200 mL of the 10% pH down I mixed up.

Since plant #1 handled being cut so well, I went ahead and cut another one. This time it was #5. She got topped above her third node. She was the tallest by 1/2" - 1". Now all are pretty much the same height. I know the point of topping isn't to get different clones exactly the same height, but I figure the ones that are outgrowing the others could stand to be a bit more bushy. If I end up topping them all, should I top the two 'tall ones' twice?

I also installed the RO filter and flushed it. Man that water sure does taste like nothing. I taste my tap (160ppm) and it tastes like 'water', then the RO and it tastes like 'water flavored with nothing'. I guess that's the point, but it's just kinda weird.

Is is me or does anyone else HATE the grass 2 green ad? The one that says 'get paid to stay at home and smoke' and has a picture of a white guy with messy hair, a little beard thing and stupid goggles. Is that what they think pot smokers look like? I guess there are some that do, but how many of those idiots grow pot, and would be on this site. I'm not saying they are on the wrong website, but I bet that guy makes a lot of other people here laugh too.

I take tons of pictures. If anyone wants to see more of something let me know (and no you can't see any more of my body).


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone still reading this?


----------



## scooby snacks (Feb 21, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone still reading this?


 
everyday, this is the only journal I watch with a close eye and look for updates


----------



## Survolte (Feb 21, 2009)

I am too man. Waiten for an upddate lol.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 21, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> The plants are looking great. Bigger roots, more leaves, everything is bigger. And the color is just perfect. I feel like that liquid light really worked. I can't wait to mix it with the penetrator (sounds so dirty).
> 
> I added more nutes. It was down at 550 ppm. I added 60 +60 mL of Grow A+B. 38 mL Max Grow, 10 mL Silica, 5 mL Zone. I ended up adjusting it with 200 mL of the 10% pH down I mixed up.
> 
> ...


 

hmm that was a update need to check the thread before posting ....... Looking good jig those were your clones that you got ??? dam looking good man getting bigger every time you post wish i could say the same......I like to get my tops even to i heard it helps the colas when they have a even canopy...check ya later keep the girls happy


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys. I won't bitch anymore.

So the girls are doing great. I really want to spray the 'Liquid Light' again, but I'm going to wait til tomorrow. Dutch Master says every three days. So we wait.

Not too much happened today. I just mist them probably once an hour or so, with distilled water.

I topped another plant last night. I cut the #5 plant. In case you aren't following closely, they are ordered 1-6 from front left to right, rear left to right. I have already cut #1. So #5 is already looking good after being hurt. She has taken advantage of the new light getting onto her bottom leaves.

The nutes are up at 710 ppm. Dutch Master says 800 the first 2 weeks. The water kinda smells funky, but it is still clear for the most part.

Question: I have my two small fans blowing all the time. They are set on 'low'. There is a 'high' setting. Do you think I should turn them on high for any reason? 

I don't think I will need to strengthen the stems that much, as I'm doing a scrog. I have been reaching in and bending things around just to give them a work out. It is crazy how strong they are, I guess that's why they use hemp for rope and stuff. I guess it's because of the topping, but plant 1 has such a strong stem. I can't bend it even a little.

I've also started an album for pics. I know I have a bunch here, but I'm going to make an album for each, show how they progress.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's a breakdown of costs and source (sub totals on top and bottom):

Sub-Total (lighting) 176.54
Sub-Total (nutrients) 336.88
Sub-Total (water) 161.54
Sub-Total (hydroponics) 161.54
Sub-Total (ventilation) 240.06
Sub-Total (meters) 165.18
Sub-Total (misc) 305.51

Total 1547.25

Lighting-
Strap Tie .80 Ace
Sheet Metal 14.75 Home Depot
Glass 0 My House
Chain (6') 2.64 Home Depot
Hardware 3.30 Ace
Socket *5.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
400w MH Conv Lamp *39.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
430w HPS Lamp *39.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
400w HPS Ballast *64.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
Tax 1.75
Sub-Total (lighting) 176.54


Nutrients/Supplements-
MagiCal (1L) 10.80 Emerald Garden
Liquid Light *50. Quail Mountain Ranch
pH Up & Down (1 gal) *37.80 plantlighthydroponics.com
DM Grow A+B (5L) *37.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
DM Flower A+B (5L) *37.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
DM Potash+ (1L) 16.95 wormsway.com
DM Max Flower (1L) 17.95 wormsway.com
DM Max Grow (1L) 17.95 wormsway.com
DM Zone (1L) 23.95 wormsway.com
DM Silica (1L) 22.95 wormsway.com
DM Penetrator Gold (1L) 29.95 wormsway.com
Shipping *22.59 wormsway.com
Tax 10.19
Sub-Total (nutrients) 336.88


Water-
Distilled (36 gal) *31.55 Walmart
RO Filter *129.99 *123filter.com
Sub-Total (water) 161.54


Hydroponics-
pvc t's (10) 2.32 Lowe's
1/2" pvc (5') 1.43 Lowe's
pvc bushings (2) 1.06 Lowe's
#15 o-ring (2) 1.18 Lowe's
1/2" od pvc elbows (2) 4.44 Lowe's
1/2" id vinyl tube (2') 0.62 Lowe's
37 gal Tote 16.24 Home Depot
pvc root netting 14. Home Depot
4-way airpump splt. 6. Petco
1" Airstone (2 x 4pk) 6. Petco
6" Airstone (2) 4. Petco
Air Pump (60 gal) 27. Petco
Air Hose (25') 6. Petco
6" Netpots (10) *11.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
Hydroton (9 L) *12.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
Commercial Airpump *39.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
Tax 6.55
Sub-Total (hydroponics) 161.54


Ventilation-
2" ABS Elbow (2) 3.90 Home Depot
2" ABS ( 2') 3. Home Depot
Vent Cover (4') 2.18 Home Depot
Vent Cover (6') 2.40 Home Depot
Roof Patch (tube) 4.78 Home Depot
Fan Thermostat 23.78 Lowe's
4" Flex Ducting (25') 18.14 Lowe's
3" Vent Top 9. Home Depot
3" Vent Pipe 9. Home Depot
6" to 4" Vent *12.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
6" 465 cfm Fan *79.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
Fan Controller *19.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
110 cfm Fan *12. Surplus Center
Fan Cord *1.50 Surplus Center
Two Speed Fan (2) *16. Surplus Center
Ship. & Hand. *16.16 Surplus Center
Tax 5.52
Sub-Total (ventilation) 240.06


Meters-
Digital Remote Therm. 10. Target
Thermometer/Humidity 7. Ace
Hanna pH TDS Meter *134. eseasongear.com
Ship. & Ins. *12.94 eseasongear.com
Tax 1.24
Sub-Total (meters) 165.18


Other/Misc.-
Plants (6) 60. LAPCG
Power Strip 4. Target
Extension Cord 3.50 Target
Metal Tape (2) 14.56 Lowe's
Screen (stucco sheet) 8. Lowe's
3-way outlet splitter 3.73 Home Depot
Sprayer 7. Home Depot
Measuring Cup (lg) 10.50 Emerald Garden
Measuring Cup (sm) 5.50 Emerald Garden
Timer *14.90 plantlighthydroponics.com
Shipping *136.40 plantlighthydroponics.com
Tax 10.42
Sub-Total (misc) 305.51


Sub-Total (lighting) 176.54
Sub-Total (nutrients) 336.88
Sub-Total (water) 161.54
Sub-Total (hydroponics) 161.54
Sub-Total (ventilation) 240.06
Sub-Total (meters) 165.18
Sub-Total (misc) 305.51

Total 1547.25


----------



## Survolte (Feb 22, 2009)

wow nice investment man. Im 450$ into mine with much more to go. I cant wait to see how yours turns out.


----------



## Tronica (Feb 22, 2009)

jeez all that money!

my grow is at about 500$. i need to drop another 100$ on nutes tho

2oz per plant will make it worth it.

and about fans, you should be fine, especially if doing a scrog. more speed means the fan draws more power and if your temps are ok, and your air flow is ok(short plants of course it is), and stems are strong, then no need, right?

good luck they look great


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2009)

Tronica said:


> 2oz per plant will make it worth it.
> 
> and about fans, you should be fine, especially if doing a scrog. more speed means the fan draws more power and if your temps are ok, and your air flow is ok(short plants of course it is), and stems are strong, then no need, right?


I'm really hoping for 3 oz per. What do you guys think is the absolute max I could get? I'm not saying I'm _going_ to do it, but is 5 oz per plant even possible in my set-up? I know some of those outdoor guys get like 1.5 lbs per plant, but those are like 8' monsters.

And I agree about the fans. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything.

More Liquid Light today.

Thanks again guys for reading and offering suggestion.

Very much appreciated.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys. Plants are looking great. I sprayed them this morning with Liquid Light. I feel like they enjoy it.

The light has been very slowly lowered. Now it is around 16 inches from the tops.

I'm going to top the White Widow tonight. She looks a little more tall and thin that the others. I would like her to bush out a little. She has the longest roots out of all of them.

My intake has always been too small for the exhaust, so today I cut a new hole, so the intake is twice as big. While I was at it I also cut some fabric I had to make insect protection. I lined the vent covers before I put them over both the intake and exhaust. I also finished taping up around the light intake.

So guys, 5 oz. per plant, is that _possible_ in my set up? I'm not asking if you think I will do that, just if it is even possible?


----------



## Survolte (Feb 23, 2009)

I have no idea what your going to yield, but those plants are lookin excellent man. I hope those girlies will get them dam faeries to make my plants look like that lol.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 23, 2009)

coming along nice.....how old are those clones from when you bought them ????? getting big. and i noticed that your intake is only holes and pipe ?? no fans ?? thats nuts guess you got the temp in there controlled as for the harvest hmm i am not to sure but i thought with that kinda of a stepup you might be looking at a oz per plant from what i have been reading but we will see


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> coming along nice.....how old are those clones from when you bought them ????? getting big. and i noticed that your intake is only holes and pipe ?? no fans ?? thats nuts guess you got the temp in there controlled


I bought the clones 2.13 and they had been cut on 1.30. I don't know when they sprouted roots, but you can check the pictures I posted on that date to see what the roots looked like. Like I said before they were each in about 1.5"x1.5" pieces of rockwool. So the roots were only like 1/2 and inch long, and super tiny thin.

I have 2 intake holes on the bottom of the door. Then I have a fan screwed onto the door blowing out, up at the top (where the other vent cover is).

The tube is drawing cool air bringing it up to the fan for the light. I ran it outside so I didn't have to use any growing space.

Plants look good today, I'll update you guys later. Plus my mother in law is staying with us for a few days so I might lag.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 23, 2009)

i was trying to figure out how long you have had them and how big have they gotten in that time .......my clones are not growing so i was trying to look at your time frame and growth. ill check the thread


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was going to cut the white widow (plant 6) last night, but I didn't keep track of time, and my lights went out. So I ended up cutting her tonight. The other two I cut just before their night, this one I cut 3 hours before night. I think I like the first way better. She doesn't look very happy.

Other than that, I picked up a 'hurricane glass' candle cover thing at Michaels. I'm going to make a cool tube type thing, per our good buddy Tronica's instructions.

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/161300-batwing-reflector-cool-tube-40-a.html

I'm also going to pick up some SuperThrive soon. Just for fun.

Oh, I also went to the pet store again for more airstones and fittings. Here's what I have seen. I have the two pumps, the powerful one is bubbling two plants, and the less powerful the other four plants. Those two plants that have the more oxygen have the biggest and most roots. SO... I'm going to make it so the powerful pump bubbles all 6 plants and the weak pump will power 4 small airstones at the bottom of the rez.

Here's my setup pic again in case you are confused (of course the pic might confuse you too).

Plants look about the same, just a little bushier, so I won't post any pics. If this upsets you, just yell and I'll keep the pics coming more regularly. Wouldn't want to disappoint the fans.

The girls are also getting thirsty. I can notice a differnce in the level gague throughout the day. I'm pumped.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 24, 2009)

lol that diagram got me lost : P. Well I cant wait to see picture updates to straighten me out lol. Cant wait to see how your slh seeds turn out when you get them, (sorry if I dropped a spoiler)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been neglecting things due to the visiting fam. My plants haven't noticed though. They are happy. Big bushes. Nothing new to report other than growth and beauty.

Can I bitch for a minute? It's about pot. So in cali, i'm sure you guys are aware, you need a doctors recommendation to be legal. Basically you go to an office with a note from a 'conventional' doctor that says you have xxx (anxiety, cancer, ...) pay them $100 and you get a recommendation that lasts a year. So it is time for me to renew my thing on Feb 26. I received an email from my doctor place saying I qualified for a discount. I sent them the paperwork and check almost 3 weeks ago. I should have received it in the mail by now.

So I get a call today at 4:45 pm. It is a person from a message center, that can't answer any questions, just tell me the message. The message: 'You should not have received the offer you did. It is not valid for you. You will have to send us a check for the remaining amount in order to get your renewal'.

So they let me know 2 days before my expiration at the end of the day that basically I'm fucked. Friday I would be a felon.

Needless to say I will no longer be using naturalcare4wellness.com as my doctor service. I'm going to a new place in the next couple days.



Survolte said:


> lol that diagram got me lost : P.


Looking at my diagram gets _me_ confused and I know what it means.



Survolte said:


> Cant wait to see how your slh seeds turn out when you get them


YOU can't wait???



Survolte said:


> (sorry if I dropped a spoiler)


I'll learn to forgive you.

Pics are of each plant in order. Then I have the tops I cut off. I have my finger on the nubs, you can see the growth that has sprung up around them. The first was cut 4 days ago, the second 3 days ago, the last I cut last night. Lastly some root porn.  Plant #3, #6, #4 in that order in case you are keeping track. The green airstones are from the big airpump, the black from the small. The one with the black airstone has the most roots of any of the others on the small airpump. Confused, don't worry about it. I'm changing it anyways.

Last pic of one of our girls sleeping.

Thanks for reading ya'll.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 25, 2009)

u could definitely pull 5 oz per plant with that setup. and u just might do so depending on how long u veg, what training techniques u use, and if u clone.

but ur goal should be quality over quantity. focus on growing happy plants

so far everything looks really nice and green


----------



## thor369 (Feb 25, 2009)

5 oz a plant, 6 plants, 30 oz,  30x28g=840 grams, most large growers dont get that with 1000 w setups, with Co2.

in a 3x3 area, with Co2, and a 600 watt bulb, you will be lucky to see 12 oz.

read other threads, check my math.


1000 grams, (2.2 pounds)O is best yo0u can do with a 1000 what bulb, in a 4x4 to a 5x5 area. the 1 gram a watt isw a goal of most big growers, a closet grow, if well set up, should get minimum .5 grams a watt.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 25, 2009)

looking good man .....you are veging right now right ?? that would be sick if you could pull 5 oz per plant ....... just remeber since this is your first grow your learning...... i am hopping that every grow after the first will yield more then the last..........how long does it take you to go threw a 1 oz ??


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2009)

Spittn4cash said:


> u could definitely pull 5 oz per plant with that setup. and u just might do so depending on how long u veg, what training techniques u use, and if u clone.
> 
> but ur goal should be quality over quantity. focus on growing happy plants
> 
> so far everything looks really nice and green


Thanks for the compliments. I'm doing a scrog, so I think I'm going to be 'limited' by the screen. I'm pretty sure I"m going to top all the plants. I've cut 3 of them so far and figure topping them will help them bush out to fill the screen evenly. I think I'm setting the screen 12 inches from the plant bottoms. I'll quit vegging when the screen is 75% full. I really want to veg them till they are 3 feet tall, but I would be out of closet.



thor369 said:


> 5 oz a plant, 6 plants, 30 oz, 30x28g=840 grams, most large growers dont get that with 1000 w setups, with Co2.
> 
> in a 3x3 area, with Co2, and a 600 watt bulb, you will be lucky to see 12 oz.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your knowledge and thanks for checking out the grow. I guess g/w is a better way to look at it. I would like 2 oz per plant, and would love 3 oz per plant. That works out to be 336g/400w (2oz/plant), I am seriously lazy right now, so I'm guessing that's about .85 g/w, very ambitios I know, but I think I can do it (I have good luck). 3 ounce I guess would be more than 1.2 g/w. That would be awesome, but from what I have read too, would really be pushing things, if even possible. Maybe I will just build another light fixture and order another ballast use both 400mh and 400hps. But then that would overdo the light per square foot thing. I've read that 100w/sq.ft. is just overkill and if I had 800w for 7.25 sq.ft that would be ALOT. I don't want to have a huge electric bill for some more resin (as tempting as that sounds). So we'll shoot for 3 oz at like 1.25g/w. I'll set some kind of RIU first grow record.

I trust you. You don't seem like the kind of person that goes around spouting stupid crap (lord know's we have enough of them on this site).

But yeah, I'm not going to sacrifice quality for weight, maybe just compromise a tiny bit.



Hulk Nugs said:


> looking good man .....you are veging right now right ?? that would be sick if you could pull 5 oz per plant ....... just remeber since this is your first grow your learning...... i am hopping that every grow after the first will yield more then the last..........how long does it take you to go threw a 1 oz ??


I go through an ounce in maybe a month and a half. If I make an eighth last a week I'm very happy.

And as for my next grow, here's my strategy. I want to use my first harvest to pay for the cost of my setup, and hopefully make improvements plus a vegging area in the top half of the closet.

After I get the new setup in place (with a little construction) I would like to setup a mother - clone - constant harvest type deal. I'm not sure of the exact details, like how often I'll harvest, how many plants or what. First things first.

Update:---------------------------

The white widow is the one I topped 2 nights ago, and she is still stunted a bit. Her leaves are looking good, and there is some new growth up top, but overall she is not keeping up with the others.

I sprayed the girls this morning with 'liquid light'. They seem to perk up quite nicely a few hours after spraying. Worms Way said they should have the penetrator gold in stock this week, so I should have it soon (hopefully). I can't wait to see what that does combined with the liquid light. I have read a lot of good things about the penetrator. A lot of people use the stuff with whatever spray they use, even if it isn't Dutch master.

I really need to change the air set-up but the house guest is making progress slow. I miss seeing my girls so much. Only 1 more day.

On Friday I'm going to change over the rez. Give the girls some fresh RO. Then pump the nutes up to 1100 ppm. I've been around 700 for the past week. These girls are really going to take off.

Thanks again to everyone who is stopping by to read, and a bigger thanks to those who comment. Let's grow these bushes together


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2009)

I went on the Dutch Master website to see about the ppm I'm changing to later, and what do I see, but a new damn product. I mean, I know I don't 'have' to get it, but I already went so far getting the whole DM line I figure I should go the extra mile. (can you tell I enjoy spending money)

Anyways, the stuff is called Add.27. Here's their sell: 

"*The Worlds First Specialised Nutrient Activator!* 
*Improves Your Nutrients Performance By Up To 1/3 More!" *

They say it works with all nutrients, mediums, and growing systems.

I'm pissed. They are forcing my hand.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 26, 2009)

dam i smoke alot hahaha man i grow threw a half in a week or a little more thats with me and my girl thoe.......does your girl smoke or just you......and you said your going to slang your harvest tis tis ...already hooking the girls


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> dam i smoke alot hahaha man i grow threw a half in a week or a little more thats with me and my girl thoe.......does your girl smoke or just you......and you said your going to slang your harvest tis tis ...already hooking the girls


Wife doesn't smoke at all. And I've cut back a lot since I don't have a regular job. It's kinda hard to convince my wife to spend half her paycheck on my pot.

And as for selling my girls out, I feel like it is ok because I will be giving (selling) back to one of my collectives I belong to. So I will be doing a medical service. Maybe a stretch, but a nice way of thinking about it. Plus it's legal. That's so crazy. Great, but crazy.

It's also like a sacrifice to the weed gods or something. If I can hand over most of my first crop, I think I will be rewarded later for my selflessness. Especially because I'm planning on growing some bomb ass Hindu Skunk.

I'll never get used to this medical mj thing. Even now, every time I go into or walk out of one of the pot stores, I totally check around to make sure there's no cops. It will take a while to lose the paranoia. Especially because the DEA has busted into and shut down a few of the stores I have used in the past. Thank God I wasn't there at the time. That would have sucked.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 26, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Wife doesn't smoke at all. And I've cut back a lot since I don't have a regular job. It's kinda hard to convince my wife to spend half her paycheck on my pot.
> 
> And as for selling my girls out, I feel like it is ok because I will be giving (selling) back to one of my collectives I belong to. So I will be doing a medical service. Maybe a stretch, but a nice way of thinking about it. Plus it's legal. That's so crazy. Great, but crazy.
> 
> ...


 
right now thats sick wouldnt think they would just buy from anyone i might have to try that hahaha.....how much do you think they will give you i know it matters how good the nugs comeout but i know they are not going to give you there prices........i have been looking into a RO watering system i check out the site you posted was sure glad i did i found a RO at costco for 160 but then i saw your web site had one going for 109 is there a reason why you didnt get the 109 one ??? oh yea and i heard work is hard to get up there what kind of work do you do ???


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> right now thats sick wouldnt think they would just buy from anyone i might have to try that hahaha.....how much do you think they will give you i know it matters how good the nugs comeout but i know they are not going to give you there prices........i have been looking into a RO watering system i check out the site you posted was sure glad i did i found a RO at costco for 160 but then i saw your web site had one going for 109 is there a reason why you didnt get the 109 one ??? oh yea and i heard work is hard to get up there what kind of work do you do ???


I think bigger stores just buy from established farmers. Like LAPCG in Hollywood I don't think would buy from me. But I go to a smaller store with less traffic, so I have a better chance. The problem is that they only buy quantity. I guess the place I go never buys less than a pound at a time. So that's going to be the hard part I think. I might be able to find another store that would take less. As for what they pay, they won't give me any info anywhere. I don't even think they know. It's like two different operations with the buying and breaking up, and the store part.

I work on the internet, fixing people's websites and stuff. I also just help out my neighbors with handyman stuff, or computer help. I tutor math too, but haven't had a student in a long time. 

I looked at the ebay store of the people I got the RO filter from and all I saw was one for 102.99, but it had $40 shipping. Mine for 129.99 was free shipping. So it was just strait up 129.99 no tax or nothing.


----------



## Ramona's (Feb 26, 2009)

continual grows are fun. i have a couple mothers that get topped every month and take clones every 2 weeks. 5 clones get taken and go into their first 2 weeks on a rack, then they go up a rack every two weeks till its their last two weeks (week 6-, then they go under a 150w hps with envirolites (cfls). each level on my 3 level rack has lights that start out with more whites, and blue spectrums, then a full spectrum light, then a dominant red spectrum light. each level has ( 2) 48" flouro tubes completely covered in a dome of mylar. door is kept open most of the day to get fresh air circulated in.

every 2 weeks, 5 plants are harvested.

20 plants are in the system at all times, seperate 250w metal halide for mothers. all of this in a closet thats 16" in depth, 66"wide and 63" tall....

make the most of what you have


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 26, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I think bigger stores just buy from established farmers. Like LAPCG in Hollywood I don't think would buy from me. But I go to a smaller store with less traffic, so I have a better chance. The problem is that they only buy quantity. I guess the place I go never buys less than a pound at a time. So that's going to be the hard part I think. I might be able to find another store that would take less. As for what they pay, they won't give me any info anywhere. I don't even think they know. It's like two different operations with the buying and breaking up, and the store part.
> 
> I work on the internet, fixing people's websites and stuff. I also just help out my neighbors with handyman stuff, or computer help. I tutor math too, but haven't had a student in a long time.
> 
> I looked at the ebay store of the people I got the RO filter from and all I saw was one for 102.99, but it had $40 shipping. Mine for 129.99 was free shipping. So it was just strait up 129.99 no tax or nothing.


 
Yea i have been told you have to talk to the buyer i was looking into getting my clones down and hooking them up with clones maybe nugs if i can .... but its mostly all for me so no more money wasted on it all about saving the money ...... i know every clinic i talk to is looking for clones ...i check the tracker to see who has the clones and majority of the time there hard to find ...... the 4 clones i got were not that great all week and tiny stems only one had a thick stem...the clones i have taken from my mother are better bigger hahaha if you going to build more look into building somthing that will hold lots of clones thats were the money is i bet alright man im out dogs want to go play


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm still here too, I have just been away from RUI. Looking good though. I will return later and read up.

I like the advice you gave the youngsters... I try to send the same vibe because it pays to plan in so many ways.

Also, my second plant still hasn't finished so I have nothing to report. Should be done very soon though. I realized that I had been over fertilizing her the whole time I think, but she's almost done (12 weeks like they said...).


----------



## thor369 (Feb 27, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I'm doing a scrog, so I think I'm going to be 'limited' by the screen. I'm pretty sure I"m going to top all the plants. I've cut 3 of them so far and figure topping them will help them bush out to fill the screen evenly. I think I'm setting the screen 12 inches from the plant bottoms. I'll quit vegging when the screen is 75% full. I really want to veg them till they are 3 feet tall, but I would be out of closet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

good luck on the record, you r putting in the time, i think a small grow, with hands on daily work is a bit more responsive then the big grows all on timers,h a weekly peek-in. keep it up, i got 5 or 6 grows under me, if you got questions, hit me up.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2009)

Ramona's said:


> every 2 weeks, 5 plants are harvested.


This is exactly the type of thing I want to do. I'll have to figure out the details sometime. Judging from your threads you have been doing pretty good with that set up you have.

I hope you have as much luck with the dwc as with the soil.



Hulk Nugs said:


> if you going to build more look into building somthing that will hold lots of clones thats were the money is i bet alright man im out dogs want to go play


I'll see if I have any room left over when I get things set up just right, maybe think about the clones thing. But like you, the eventual goal is to quit spending money on pot (other than nutrients and electricity, but much cheaper, and much more rewardig than going to the store).

Your last sentence there I read wrong the first time and thought you were having a randy jackson moment. You said: I'm out. Dogs want to go play. I read: I'm out dogs. Want to go play. Punctuation is a virtue.



drynroasty said:


> I'm still here too, I have just been away from RUI.
> 
> Also, my second plant still hasn't finished so I have nothing to report. Should be done very soon though.


Thanks for stopping by. Good to hear things are going well with the jah. I'm very glad that I just happened to pick two plants with the same flowering time. Let's hope they like the same conditions otherwise.

Are you still drying/curing some of the purple? How's that going? And what's on deck, have you decided?



thor369 said:


> keep it up, i got 5 or 6 grows under me, if you got questions, hit me up.


Thanks so much for the offer. It's nice to have you on with many 1st timers watching.

Some of the best pot I ever smoked was called Thor, back in late 2000.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys, busy day. We took my wife's mom back to the airport today, and I got to go shopping after that.

I picked up an intank waterpump thing. It is totally not the right thing for the job, but it will work. I just really wanted a damn water pump without having to order it.

I went to home depot and bought a few pvc fittings I didn't end up needing. Then stopped at lowe's because hd didn't have the hose I wanted by the foot.

The plants look beautiful and HUGE. I swear someone came in and took my bushes and replaced them with trees. It is seriously going to be a jungle soon.

I topped two more of the girls. #2 and 4. I was going to cut #3 as well, but found an interesting part of the plant I wanted to ask about first. Tomorrow, I'm tired tonight.

I also made a little shelf deal for the metal airpump. It was really crowding the plants on the lid, and I had planned on having it up there all along, so I just did it.

There are now 22+ gallons of RO in the bedroom. My tap water, and hence RO water is around 36 F. So even if it was filtered fast enough to refill my rez once drained, I wouldn't want to put the roots in sub 40 water. So it's sitting in the original distilled bottles to warm up some overnight.

Tomorrow will be a big day of changing water, new more powerful nutes, new air pump setup, lots of pic uploads, with a few bowls mixed in.


----------



## scooby snacks (Feb 27, 2009)

can't wait to see the update



just remember-----
GROWING GRASS IS EASY,
GROWING BOMB ASS WEED TAKES SKILLS


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2009)

scooby snacks said:


> can't wait to see the update


Update coming in a few hours. Sorry to keep you guys waiting.

Things went great, but I'll get into details later.

Any idea what this is in the picture? I was going to cut the plant and I was counting nodes, and I ran into a part growing out of the stem that did not have a fan leaf growing out beneath it? I'm not worried or anything, but every node on every one of my plants has a fan leaf growing out and then from that junction it has another smaller stem growing out (what I imagine someday would be another clone).

I'm sorry I don't know the terminology, I feel dumb, but whatever. I'll draw a picture.

And the real question is should I cut above this on the main stalk, or below cutting it off, or just leave the plant along and see what happens?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2009)

Alright guys. If there was a contest to see who could put the most pictures in one post, I think I just won. And I don't want to hear anyone complain that there are too many.

So you can see the supplies I picked up on the recent outing. Plus the airhose and stuff I picked up last time, I forgot to show you. Then you can see the little shelf I built for the metal airpump.

There is one pic of the plants from the 25th. Then a few from the 26th. Including the tops I cut off plant #4 & plant # 2 (respectively). With my finger on where I cut it from following.

After that is a few pics of the rogue branch with no fan leaf growing out just below it. Then the plants from above, after the two were cut. So now 5 have been cut. only the one I waiting to find out about has yet to be put under the knife. I layed out the stuff I cut off of plant #4 (poor girl).

Now we are to today. You can see what the rez looked like after 2 weeks. The netting actually serves the purpose of lid reenforcement as well as dividers. There was stuff at the bottom and I guess it is either hydroton dust, or the nutes after they get old?

You can kinda see my water pump I got. I'm going to go through all this work next week, of moving the plants and stuff, but when I have the plant out then I will set up the pump to stay. That way when the screen is in effect and I can move my plants at all, I'll be able to flush everything.

The shots of the plants in the bathtub is the best recreation of the actual color they are. That is pretty much the color green they are, very deep, with light green new growth. There is a closeup of a leaf (the third pic in the tub) and it is so dark green it almost looks dark blue.

There was a slight bit of build up around the tank, very easy to wipe off. Once the tank was drained and wiped out, I taped all around it, partly for light, but more for temp, hopefully the tape will insulate a bit to keep the water cooler, and also for structural support. 30 gallons plus a pretty heavy lid seems to make the rubbermaid stress a bit. I sure as hell don't want that thing bursting on me halfway through flowering.

I mixed the new stronger nutes before moving the RO water out of the spare tank (that the plants are in, in the bathtub). The new mix is 400 mL each of Advance Grow A + B, 115 mL Max Grow, 58 mL Silica, 30 mL Zone, 150 mL MagiCal, 500 mL 10% pH down.

Little wrigley was my assistant today.

Lots of roots, and a shot of what the inside of the tank looks like.

I am now using the blue airpump to run the airstones at the bottom of the rez, in the pvc pipes you can see down there. There was going to be 2 - 6" stones, but one broke, so there is 1 - 6" stone and two 1" stones. The metal airpump is split six way to each plant. I'll tell you it was like a game trying to get all the roots to hang in their spots when lowering the lid.

I think it looks pretty cool when you lift the lid a bit. I took pics when the plants were back in the new solution for a couple hours. Even now after almost 12 hours they seem to be very happy with no signs of burning. The new ppm is at 1240. Previously the highest it got to was 740.

The pics of the plants are of me touching where I cut the girls, I think it is a pretty good way of showing the new growth up top. Also are each of the stems for fun.

There is probably more to say, but I believe I've said enough.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 28, 2009)

dam man looking really good.......nice and bushy all even too .....keep it up man


----------



## scooby snacks (Feb 28, 2009)

lookin real good
I love the root pics
they look healthy and happy


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks scooby and hulk. We could start a cartoon show with all us characters. It'd be like the X-men except we'd save the world by growing pot, and we'd be lit all the time.

The plants look really good after the water change and new nutes. They are really looking comfortable.

The white widow has definitely started growing again, but is still smaller than all the other girls.

I sprayed everyone with Liquid Light again. After the spray had dried I lowered the light another inch closer to the plants. The 400w mh is around 11-12" off the tops of the plants.

One thing I have thought about improving later is the environment for the reservoir. I've noticed the temp of the water climbs pretty fast after putting in the closet, also with it being as cold as it is, there is condensation on the outside of the tub, making the humidity up around 70%. It feels like a jungle when I open the door. So I'm thinking of sealing off the bottom part of the closet, and making it's own climate down there. We'll see.

The pics look almost the same as before. I'll post some with next update.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2009)

So I think the plants like their new soup. Plus the lower light, as well as the liquid light. They are getting bigger by the hour. When I looked at them this morning they were touching the door and one wall, now they are touching all sides of the closet. I think that would mean the walls are reflecting petty well, with the plants happily growing in all directions away from the stem (even toward the walls).

I lined the underside of my cardboard shade with metal tape, that should get a few extra bits of light onto the girls.

I will be installing the screen soon. That will be fun.

Pics are from today, close-ups are of plant 3 and 5 (respectively), then a view at the top nub of plant 1, inside plant 3's outer canopy, plant 3 by my hand, plant 2 complete view (6in pots by the way), and last nights home made pizza (i'm allergic to cheese).

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 2, 2009)

hey man was wondering how often you check your res water - ph, ppm...i normaly change my res water in my areo and dwc every 5 days .....i just changed out my water but before i dumped my old water i checked the ph and it was up to 8.0 yikes ......so i was wondering if you check your water every day for ph and if its not 5.8 just ad ph up or down to get it back there even thoe the nutes and water are going to stay ?? just trying to figure this out and finaly i got my ppm/ec meter coming woo hoo


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hey man was wondering how often you check your res water - ph, ppm...i normaly change my res water in my areo and dwc every 5 days


I have my little journal I keep. I enter readings at least twice a day, and I look at the readings more often than that. Each time I look at Room Temp (read from an old fashion thermometer, as well as the digital thermometer), Room Humidity, Water Temp, Water pH, and ppm in the water.

The pH situation with mine is I am either at or above the desired pH. In other words I have only ever used my pH down. Think I wasted money on the pH up.

At the very beginning in the dwc, like for the first few days, the pH kept wanted to be up near 6.8, I would adjust to 5.6, and after 12 hours or so the pH would be back around 6.2. Once I started using the nutrients at full strength the pH was much more stable. I still need to adjust the pH after I put in all the nutes and supplements, but once I adjust it once, the pH seems to stay at that level more consistently.

So the answer is I check pH a few times a day, but only adjust when it gets above 6.1 or so. And then I try to get it down to 5.5 or 5.6 so it has room to raise a little (like it does) to get to the optimal 5.8.

I have only changed my rez once. On day 15 of the grow. And I have only pH adjusted around 5 or 6 times since the start. (3 or 4 of those in the first few days).

Hope that answers the question. Let me know if it doesn't.


----------



## Survolte (Mar 2, 2009)

wow everyu 5 days? That uses a lot of nutes. From what Ive seen people do if you just keep an eye on your ppm / ph and top up your water daily some people do not evan change once.

Lookin great jiga. I need to get my mommy in a small bucket aero system so I can get her under my 400 watt.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2009)

Survolte said:


> wow everyu 5 days? That uses a lot of nutes. From what Ive seen people do if you just keep an eye on your ppm / ph and top up your water daily some people do not evan change once.
> 
> Lookin great jiga. I need to get my mommy in a small bucket aero system so I can get her under my 400 watt.


I know it is expensive, but I want to use my main Grow and Flower nutes up, so I can get the better stuff.

I have read many people (and people with good results too) that say they do not change their rez the whole grow. I believe them, and I think my setup would handle that ok. However that is something I will try with later grows. I want this one to be perfect.

After seeing the condition of things after 2 weeks of not changing water I am not too worried about leaving the water longer. It may be different however once the nutes get to the levels they are going to, and once the roots fill the whole tank. I may not want to chance leaving huge root balls in old water.

A ton of bubbles helps too. Have enough bubbles and algae has much less of a chance of taking hold.

Survolte, I'm glad you are still alive after your adventure. I've lived in a place where the cops busted in the door of a neighbors house at 2am. Turned out is was bad information, but having 20-30 armed men outside isn't the best experience. Also good to hear the little ones survived your absence. 

What did you end up getting at the hydro store?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 2, 2009)

right on man thanks for the info ....tried to give you some more rep but they wont let me  ill go spread it around and then bring some back to you  ...............i changed my res water every week cause i see things starting to float in it ........ maybe thats why my plants look so small compared to yours


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> right on man thanks for the info ....tried to give you some more rep but they wont let me  ill go spread it around and then bring some back to you  ...............i changed my res water every week cause i see things starting to float in it


I don't know if it would help or anything, but I really love my root zone tank additive stuff. I use Dutch Master Zone, but I think every nute company makes something similar. It is like what hydrogen peroxide does, only more beneficial. Supposedly it keeps the water conditioned and keeps an environment difficult for little critters to establish themselves in.

My stuff cost $20 for the bottle and it is going to last me FOREVER. For 30 gal I use 30 mL a week. And I have a Liter. So I guess like over 30 weeks of the stuff.

Dutch Master should give me a discount for all the good I talk about them. Maybe they'll fly me out to Australia (where they are). Do they grow good weed in Aus? Do they have tough laws? Sidetrack anyone?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2009)

I posted this as a thread in Grow Room Design, but wanted to ask all my homies following this thread.

I am going to be getting a 250w mh for vegging next grow. I thought I could put the 250 watts on the plants during flowering for extra lumens and spectrum.

Where do I put the 250? I drew a pic with choices. The first is how things are now, one 400 in the middle of the closet. I know it would be optimal to get 2 150w mh's and put them on either side of the hps, but that's just too much.

Also, secondarily, should I get a conversion bulb for the mh to make it 650w of hps, or do you guys think 400w hps + 250w mh would be a good combo? Again, I know it's my preference and neither one is 'wrong' but I want opinions.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 2, 2009)

i would go with c ....

but you been doing more reading then me ..... cant go wrong with any of them


----------



## Survolte (Mar 2, 2009)

All i Go my last trip was a pump mister heads and a black tray with a humidity dome, oh and a temp/humidity thing. I think Im going to make an aero bucket for my lil girl and get her in it under my 400w for some serious vegetation. She will be my mommy. After I cut my clones and they are ready to veg/flower Im going to stick her under cfls I think.

Im glad to see your plants are doin great. They look a little droopy, but very healthy. The widow looks a little small, but I bet she will turn out amazing.

check out my journal again sometime lol : P


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2009)

The plants just grew and grew today. The walls are proving to be good growth markers, as in I can see how much of the leaves are resting against it. Every time I look more of each leaf is against the wall even more. At the rate the girls are growing, I think I will have to switch to flower soon.

Today I spent some time rearranging stuff in the grow room. I moved everything on the walls up a bit (meters, power strip, thermostat), this way I can seal off the bottom part of the closet. What I am thinking is to cut out some wood I have to make a 'rim' around the top of the rubbermaid, in order to keep the temps separate. The temps in the grow room have been a tiny bit low, so the circulation fan isn't coming on, making the humidity really hight. Plus the water temp slowly rises. So I'm going to seal off the bottom, and make a new hole in the door that will circulate air constantly at a low rate (in the tank area). This should keep the water temp, and a little humidity (from condensation) out of the grow room. I know humidity isn't bad for veg, but I don't think I want 80% humidity for flowering.

I also switched things up a bit. Plant #3 and plant #5 are Monsters and they were pretty much hiding plant #6 (white widow), so I switched #3 and #6. So I moved 6 forward and put 3 back. The room looks totally different to me. It was really interesting seeing how the plants have grown the way they have. The parts of the plants that 'run into' the other plants, sorta stick up funny, trying to get light.

I really love watching my plants grow. They are good little girls.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

My Dutch Master Penetrator gold just got here. I am about to mix this with the liquid light and stap myself in for explosive growth.


Can you tell I'm excited.


----------



## Survolte (Mar 3, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My Dutch Master Penetrator gold just got here. I am about to mix this with the liquid light and stap myself in for explosive growth.
> 
> ...


nice. What are you using now? liquid light and dutch master penetrator? Are those foliar spray stuff or what? Maybe ill look into it on my next trip.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2009)

Survolte said:


> nice. What are you using now? liquid light and dutch master penetrator? Are those foliar spray stuff or what? Maybe ill look into it on my next trip.


Up to today I had been spraying with DM Liquid Light - "puts your plants into overdrive by restoring their lost photosynthetic power." Now I am using DM Gold Penetrator - "unique Dual Action Delivery that takes the nutrients or supplements that you spray on your plants and delivers it deep inside the active leaf tissue where it is explosively released with high energy uncoupling saturating the cells with your foliar payload!".

I think I said before that a lot of people use the penetrator no matter what brand or type of spray they use.

With the stuff I have been using, including today, I have noticed a big difference after using. That day, and next day especially, then a day of great normal growth, then spray again. I want to spray it more often, but I don't want to mess anything up, and they are growing so big and fast anyways.

One thing... it's expensive. For me Liquid light was $60 - Liter, and $30 - Liter for the penetrator gold. (there is also penetrator, it is $24, but I figure why use the old product, I'm a sucker). However that should last me a long time. For 4 weeks veg I would use 180 mL of each. Same for flowering if you feel like it. They say up through week 4 of flowering as well. So that would be 180 if I did it again. Even if I'm heavy handed that would be around 400 mL of each/ per grow. Meaning it would last at least 2 full grows. But I think my veg time will be shorter than 4 weeks, and I don't think I'll use it through week 4 flower, so I'm guessing it will last me 3 grows. That's $30 per grow. Not _too_ bad, I guess.

Update Day 19 --------------------------

Today I cut some mdf wood I had laying around to separate off the tank area from the grow space. This is for water temp, and grow room humidity reasons. Added temp control of the grow room is a bonus.

I sprayed the girls with the Liquid Light/ penetrator combo as previously mentioned. I guess it made the liquid light more powerful. It's really hard to tell what's better and what's worse. I feel like my plants are always doing between 60-70 on the freeway. If you aren't looking at the speedometer it's hard to tell a difference. I hope someone understands that. So anyways, they looked amazing after spraying and lowering the light back down for a couple hours. I checked on them and couldn't believe things. Everything perks up so much with that spray. It's like an instant inch of height.

I also installed the screen to get a look at it. I put screws in the wall that I am going to hook the screen to with diy hooks made from galvanized wire. At the moment it is being held up by the screws, but I'll need to hold it down once the plants start pushing on it.

So guys, I've read when the plants stick up 3-4 inches through the screen AND/OR when the screen is 75% filled is the time to switch to flower. I know that sounds easy enough, but I'm convinced I'm not going to get this right. It still isn't for a few more days at least, but I'm nervous. In my reading many people say that overgrowing a scrog is a real mess and hard to deal with, and many report diminished yields. But I feel like most of the time it was because the people outgrew their height, and ran into the light or something like that. I have height room to spare, so would accidentally overvegging the plant not be so bad for me?

I'm guessing you'd have to be an experienced scroggier to answer that and I think they are all reading 'advanced grow techniques'.

The first pic is of the bottle I got today. The next two pics are from yesterday and today. Then a view of the stem and where I cut her on plant #2. Next is a view of the girls before they get wrangled down. I know sog is a different thing, but I see what they are talking about with the sea part. I want to go swimming in it. Then are two pics of the screen. I had to cut two holes out for the power strip so I'm down to 231 holes to fill with buds.

Thanks for watching everyone. I hope you are enjoying the progress.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 4, 2009)

looking good mate.........thats only 19 days of flowering ..dam looking really bushy and big are those sativas ??.........didnt see a pic of you seperating the grow area ......you doing that just for humidity reasons ?? or you going to put a veg under there ?? i would say you could switch to flowering if you want or wait another week but they look like there good to go ........ if i remeber correctly the long you veg the bigger the harvest will be........keep up the good work man looking forward to the flowering


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> looking good mate.........thats only 19 days of flowering ..dam looking really bushy and big are those sativas ??.........didnt see a pic of you seperating the grow area ......you doing that just for humidity reasons ?? or you going to put a veg under there ?? i would say you could switch to flowering if you want or wait another week but they look like there good to go ........ if i remeber correctly the long you veg the bigger the harvest will be........keep up the good work man looking forward to the flowering


I'm on 20 days of vegging, but remember, I got them when they were two weeks old, so I'm not sure what to count from. I'm counting from when I put them under the 400w light, and into the dwc.

And I haven't separated the areas yet, I'm just cutting wood for it. I'll be sure to post pics.

Update Day 20 ---------------------------------

I made a trip to Michaels, Home Depot, and Lowes tonight. I picked up another hurricane glass/ cool tube, for my double light deal I'm creating. I get a pvc fitting at home depot to allow the water pump to stay inside the reservoir, and connect a hose when I want to drain it. I'll show pics of that too when it gets put together.

Lowe's I got a sheet of sheet metal, for the batwing reflector to come.

The plant grew more through the screen today. They look very happy. I'm trying to arrange the plants a little, so the white widow can get more light. I really want her to catch up, but I'm not too worried about it. I bet she will be the prize of the field when harvest time comes around.

Tomorrow I will go to ace to buy the final pieces of the new light reflector, then put the bad boy together.

The separating of the tank area is going slowly as it is raining around here, and I don't have a garage, only a deck. And while I like to live dangerously, using power tools in the rain just doesn't seem worth it. And while I do a lot of work inside the house, I don't really want everything covered in saw dust.

I believe I'm going to order a 250w metal halide ballast, t15 bulb, and socket. Also, if things work out I'm going to order a light meter.

Oh, and we got our electricity bill today. Usually we spend around 70-80. This time it was 150. Ouch.


----------



## Survolte (Mar 5, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I'm on 20 days of vegging, but remember, I got them when they were two weeks old, so I'm not sure what to count from. I'm counting from when I put them under the 400w light, and into the dwc.
> 
> And I haven't separated the areas yet, I'm just cutting wood for it. I'll be sure to post pics.
> 
> ...


your plants are looking amazing mate. Im really thinking about foliar feeding like you are. It doesnt sound too pricey, and you really make it sound worth it.


----------



## robotninja (Mar 5, 2009)

Damn those plants look healthy and bushy, congrats


----------



## taffo143 (Mar 5, 2009)

lovely looking plants, they look realy well looked after and healthy!! well done.

can any1 tell me were i can read how to SCROG GROW PLEASE????


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2009)

taffo143 said:


> can any1 tell me were i can read how to SCROG GROW PLEASE????


This helped me get started:
http://www.gardenscure.com/420/scrog-sog-training-techniques/66135-sog-scrog-bible-best-guide-i.html

or you can just watch me.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 6, 2009)

dam just clicked on the link way to baked to read all that ...... only way to get it done right the first time thoe...... i need to read more


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2009)

Note, this is my second time writing this, so if things are cut short, it's because I'm pissed off.



Survolte said:


> Im really thinking about foliar feeding like you are.


Here's my thoughts on foliar. People either say the stuff works great (like me) or they say it ruins your plants. With things like that, where there is minimal input like 'foliar did nothing at all', it seems to me like people do it right with good results or wrong with bad results.

I am not one to turn down a good conspiracy theory, but some just don't make any sense. For example, I don't think it is in anyones interest for nutrient companies to 'lie' and sell stuff (foliar) that totally doesn't work, or worse yet, that harms the plants. I know nute companies (like any company) wants to increase sales and profit. So I can see the motivation behind inflated claims, 'new and improved' products, and 'specialized' products. However I do not see the motivation behind selling a product known to not work. That would harm the companies brand, losing them moeny. I don't trust much in this world, but I do trust people's desire to make money (especially those people who run business').

So my trust in greed of others make me beleive in foliar sprays (that doesn't even make sense to me)



robotninja said:


> Damn those plants look healthy and bushy, congrats


Thanks a lot. They knew it was my birthday and they wanted to be dressed up appropriately. The inviations said 'wear lots of leaves'.



taffo143 said:


> can any1 tell me were i can read how to SCROG GROW PLEASE????


Here's another: http://forum.grasscity.com/advanced-growing-techniques/48363-scrog-method.html

and no need to yell, we're all listening.



Hulk Nugs said:


> dam just clicked on the link way to baked to read all that ...... only way to get it done right the first time thoe...... i need to read more


My secret with long ass things like that, is to read them a whole bunch of times. I'll smoke a big bowl and just power through it, never mind you aren't paying much attention. Do this one a day or every other day, just blast through it. Then when you have the time and motivation, spend 20-30 minutes really paying attention, and all those other times you blasted through it will really help. You get familiar with things, even if you don't realize it. Plus it gets written in your brain. Have you ever found yourself singing a song you don't like and didn't even know you knew. There is this really bad 'nickelback' song I can't stand, but I know all the damn words. I don't even know how. Anyways, same deal, you learn it without knowing it, then when you really want to learn it good, it's already there.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys. The white widow is still smaller than everyone, so I did some serious rearranging. I switched #2 with the white widow #6. So if anyone is keeping track (i'm not sure why) the plants go in this order from front left to back right. 1, 6, 2, 4, 5, 3.

I put the white widow front and center. Then I moved my light so basically it was shining directly on the two smallest plants.

I also noticed that my wack little light enclosure makes some serious bright spots. No wonder I have like 3 totally crazy branches, lucky little punks were hogging all the light.

I also started on my Batwing reflector. It is going to be for the 4oow hps and the 250 w mh. All for flowering.

Tomorrow should be a Liquid Light spray day, as well as a nute change day. Big day for the plants around here.

pics 1-2: uneven light
pics 3-4: plant #2
pic 5: inner workings of plant #3
pic 6: new uneven light
pic 7: new plant arrangement, with small one front and center
pic 8: outside cat we've never seen before
pic 9: our mother of 4. She's beautiful.
pics 10-11: making dual batwing
pic 12: testing curve in wing.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 6, 2009)

dam those plants are looking really nice ......looks like your having fun working over there...... are you going to wait tell after flowering to add a veg room?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't know if any of you saw the 'upgrade' video game on here earlier, but I got to level 9.

They shut things down for 40 minutes to put in all the pretty new graphics. While things were down they gave us a Gold Rush game to play. I must say I spent about 20 minutes playing the stupid thing.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2009)

I sprayed the girls down with Liquid Light/ Penetrator Gold today. They loved it as always.

I've had the light right above my small plant for a day, and while I think it made a little difference, she is still lagging behind.

I'm not even doing much yet, but I am loving the screen. I can see how some people would be mortal enemies of such a complication, but I love the control. I do origami, and it reminds me a lot of that. Just keep folding, and folding, and folding. I have gotten very good at tucking things away (you can call me RuPaul). It is nice to think I'm touching and working over 6 girls in there, however I feel a bit perverted thinking they are still young. Ok, no more humanizing plants.

I bought more things for the room and for my new light. Little things, just 2 pvc black 90degree elbows, and a little cap for the fitting I'm going to put in the tank tomorrow.

Oh, I did not change the reservoir today because I forgot to fill up my water bottles. So I am filling now and will change tomorrow with new stronger nutes.


----------



## abigail (Mar 7, 2009)

wondered about that GoldRush game; thanks for explanation, j-fresh


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2009)

So my white widow is still totally lagging behind. Pic below.

Should I just let thing progress naturally, or should I cut the rest of the plants to the same height?

What do you guys think?

I think I am going to cut them all. (except my little one).

Please let me know your opinion as I want to do this today (if I am going to do it).

Thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2009)

SHIT............DAMN IT.

I Just wrote a fucking BOOK on here and pressed Preview Post and Boom, blank screen. Not like you guys are losing sleep, but I put a lot of effort into that for me and you.

FUCK.

I'm sorry guys. Update, short version.

Changed water, new higher nutes, I'm using stuff for the last week of veg.

Cut plants 1-5 a total of 28 times. Wow, I know.

I separated the tank area from grow area. To keep humidity down in grow space (for flowering) and to keep water temps down in the reservoir.

I installed the water pump so no more moving the plants again.

I found two bugs from the time in the bathroom (while changing water and doing construction). I killed them both and it's a long story (see deleted post), but I think they are all gone. We'll see though.

I'm so bummed. But whatever, the plants are happy.

Also worked on the batwing reflector.

And a funny note to leave on: my mom reads my thread (but not very closely, so don't worry about your language).

Tired. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 8, 2009)

that shit does suck .... i do that every once in a while ....try to remind my self to copy it before i press send...........

so you cut all your plants down to the whitewidow?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> so you cut all your plants down to the whitewidow?


Yeah. I had 5 times the plant material in my hand than I had when I came back from the store with my 6 clones.

Here are some pics, and no signs of bugs.

I love the last pic. It is of the inside of plant #2. So many branches it's incredible.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 8, 2009)

nice job man ......... hope that helps keep the humidity down.....in pic number 5 i am guessing thats your new water pump ? right whats that for ?? filling the res i am guessing but do you just mix your water in somthing then put the pump in there to fill the res ? .... just curious hahaha always like to see what helps out the process ya know


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> nice job man ......... hope that helps keep the humidity down.....in pic number 5 i am guessing thats your new water pump ? right whats that for ?? filling the res i am guessing but do you just mix your water in somthing then put the pump in there to fill the res ? .... just curious hahaha always like to see what helps out the process ya know


Thanks.

That is the new water pump. I am using it to drain the water. So here is what I imagine next reservoir change to be like. I'll take my extra 10 feet of hose, connect it to my tank, on the little white fitting you see in pic five (the one the hose is plugged into), all on the outside of the tank. I will never have to move the plants, or lift the lid again. Once the hose is connected, I'll plug the pump into the power outlet and drain as much water out as possible. The pump clears out all but around 2 gallons. I will use 2 gallons RO water to dump in, to rinse out some of the left over water, and pump that out.

Then unplug the pump, disconnect the hose, and start filling the tank with my new water. So I have 26 gallon bottles laying in my bedroom (to come up to temp, and because the RO filter is slow), I dump about 20 gallons in. Up til now I have been lifting a plant up and dumping through that hole, but I am going to cut a hole in the lid, to put a funnel in, so I don't have to move any more plants. So yeah, I will put 20 gallons though the lid, then start measuring my nutes.

Here's my nutrient process. I have a little measuring cup thing that I use to portion out the nutes. I also have a bigger container that I use to mix the nutes. So I take the big cup (1 Liter) and fill it mostly with RO water. I measure out the first nutrient and pour it in the cup with water. If there is less than 200mL of nutrient required I used the one large cup. When I mixed it yesterday I had two that called for 515 mL. So in that case I mixed 300 mL/ 1L , and then did the other 215 in another 1L. So I mix them into the big cup, and then dump that into the reservoir. This is so the nutes are somewhat watered down when they go in. I'm going to make my hole right above where there are bubbles and right in the middle of 4 plants, so as far away from roots as I can be. When I am finished with the nutrient measuring and dumping, I fill the reservoir up the rest of the way, usually not too much more.

Then I give it 5 minutes to mix real good and check/ adjust the pH level. Usually for me it comes out to 6.25 after adding everything. I now am adding 100mL of GH pH Down, to get it to 5.7. It goes up more over time so I adjust it every couple days. I check all my levels multiple times a day. It's nice having a constant meter for pH and stuff. I just leave it in the water all the time, and take readings whenever.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 8, 2009)

very nice man.........i bet that makes it a heck of alot easier for you to add and drain the res........ i was just thinking that if you cut a hole on the bottom of the res with a drain on the inside and a hose on the outside with a on/off valve you could drain that way no need for the pump........sweet setup you have going there thoe.............i am getting my RO filter on wensday i hope ...... has that been working good for you ? i have to think of where to put it no room under my sink for that big tank


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2009)

RO filter has been really good. I like the water, drink so much more water now.

I tucked the filter part of mine under the edge of the tub and have my tank under the sink... However, I don't know what I'm going to do later. Our bathroom has been under construction for a while (wife won't pick out tile) and we eventually want a pedistal sink, but then I'll have a big ass ugly tank. So, I don't know what to do about that either.

As for the drain at the bottom of the tank, I was thinking of that earlier, I even bought the pvc ball valve and everything, but there were at least two problems. One is that the rubbermaid stretches with 30 gallons in it, and so I couldn't put the valve all the way at the bottom, because it would get all the weight of the tank on it. So even if I put it a couple inches up, (which would leave 4 or 5 gallons in there) the tank is sitting on the ground, and all the drains here are above a ground level. To get into the toilet or bath I have to go over the edge making the gravity think not work for me.

The stupid part is I was impatient because I really need a pump, so I bought something that totally doesn't work that good, but it does work.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 8, 2009)

aww see so this fits perfect for you.....forgot you were on the floor......very nice man glad to hear you try and think of every outcome or possible problem ... saves you time going back and having to change things up ..........


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> aww see so this fits perfect for you.....forgot you were on the floor......very nice man glad to hear you try and think of every outcome or possible problem ... saves you time going back and having to change things up ..........


I did computers in college and had this one professor who talked all the time about pre-engineering. Talking about how working everything, and I mean everything out before you even begin is by far the most efficient way of doing things. There is some stat about how 1 hour spent in planning stage fixing a problem would take like 60-100 hours fixing when the construction is finished.

I try to carry that is most stuff I do. Taking some time to think before you do something can save you so much time, effort, money, headache, etc. later.

I'll update everyone later.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2009)

Today the plants had it pretty easy. I didn't really mess with them at all, aside from tucking a few fan leaves away.

I am in the process of fastening the screen down.

I am also pretty much done with my dual batwing reflector. The light is going to be so much more better distributed with this thing. Plus the bulbs won't sway in the vent airflow like my bulb does now.

Plants look very happy after a little haircut yesterday. The white widow looks a little more in place now. It is still the smallest however.

Oh, what's up with this leaf. I'm pretty sure it is from lack of light, as the bottom area is pretty much completely shaded. It's not a problem, only two leaves out of the whole closet looked like this.


----------



## Survolte (Mar 9, 2009)

sounding great man. I was thinking about making my res pump itself clean too, but like you (i think) my roots will hang into the res. Dont you think the pump could damage the roots in the furutre?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2009)

Survolte said:


> sounding great man. I was thinking about making my res pump itself clean too, but like you (i think) my roots will hang into the res. Dont you think the pump could damage the roots in the furutre?


My pump has a pretty good filter/pre-filter that I think will be ok. It has a plastic 'tube' with slots in it. That elongates the 'suction zone', so instead of having one dime sized spot sucking like no tomorrow, it is spread out radially for around 3 inches. Plus there is this filament type cover for it. The filament is almost 1 inch thick all the way around the tube. It is made up of a sorta foam.

Anyhow, I have used it to pump the clean water from the spare tank to the main tank already twice, and each time the plants were hanging down in it. And yeah, the roots already go down that far. There was no damage that I could tell, no roots floating around the rez or anything.

I think it helps not being very strong too. Also, I figure any kind of moving the plants would be more dangerous to their roots than the pump.


----------



## Survolte (Mar 9, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> My pump has a pretty good filter/pre-filter that I think will be ok. It has a plastic 'tube' with slots in it. That elongates the 'suction zone', so instead of having one dime sized spot sucking like no tomorrow, it is spread out radially for around 3 inches. Plus there is this filament type cover for it. The filament is almost 1 inch thick all the way around the tube. It is made up of a sorta foam.
> 
> Anyhow, I have used it to pump the clean water from the spare tank to the main tank already twice, and each time the plants were hanging down in it. And yeah, the roots already go down that far. There was no damage that I could tell, no roots floating around the rez or anything.
> 
> I think it helps not being very strong too. Also, I figure any kind of moving the plants would be more dangerous to their roots than the pump.


KK I think my set up will end up dam near identicle to yours lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2009)

Survolte said:


> KK I think my set up will end up dam near identicle to yours lol.


Great minds think alike. 

I sprayed the girls again today. They seem happy. I swear the leaves increase 20% in size in the 24 hours following the spraying.

I started tying down some fan leaves with string. The fan leaves are forming a perfect canopy underneath the screen blocking 100% of the light from going anywhere below them.

I also started positioning the branches in the screen to get light into the middle of the plants. Also to get the ends more light.

I haven't read that much about where the flowers are going to be. Any advise/ suggestions on how/ where to position branches in the screen?

Also, I'm convinced that the white widow I'm putting all the effort into is probably going to out yield the others by twice as much. Just a feeling that she is going to do fine on her own, but with this help I'm actually making her the strongest. Speaking of strongest, in bending leaves I have noticed the differences in strength from plant to plant. And BY FAR the white widow is so much stronger. It's branches and stem are so think compared to the rest. It is not as prolific as far as stems go, but what is there is tough.

Here's a song I love that I haven't heard in a long time. I bet none of you have ever even heard of the band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czMC8PD90Jg&feature=related


----------



## figaz (Mar 10, 2009)

where did u get the part for your reflector


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2009)

figaz said:


> where did u get the part for your reflector


First of all, it's Tronica's idea, here's the thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/161300-batwing-reflector-cool-tube-40-a.html

My setup:

Sheet Metal 24"x36"- Lowe's $7.50
Hurricane Glass - Michael's $6 each
Tie Straps 18" - $1.50 each
Heavey Duty 6" - $1.50 each
Screws and stuff - Lowe's $6 or so

You will also need 2 mogul bases and hooks for hanging, but that's about it.

Oh, and you should line with mylar or paint flat white.

Takes some patience as it's a bitch to bend.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 12, 2009)

Plants are growing nicely. Now that I have topped them so many times, they really aren't growing very tall anymore. But they are really filling out. Some of them have soo many branches it's unreal. It's funny to have little midget plants. I was looking at some pics of outdoor grows people have done on here, and those plants are so beautiful. Mine will be beautiful in a different, non-natural way.

I have been tucking fan leaves like crazy. Earlier I was just tucking them under the screen, but then they would just push up against each other and the screen forming a perfect shade. So to encourage more branches below I have been more actively keeping fan leaves tucked below new growth. I think I have only accidentally broken 3 off. oops.

I have also been positioning the taller shoots coming through the screen toward the closet walls. More opening up the middle of the plants for the light to get in. My plants right now are kind of like light cones (like snow cones) the taller, bottom branches are furthest away from the centers, and all the branches are slightly away from center to catch the light.

Big thing for me... the wood barrier has worked. It keeps the humidity down alright, I haven't sealed it yet, so some moisture comes through the opening. But my rez temps are still really low. It has been 3 days since filling the water, and only an increase of less than 1 degree. I filled it at 62.7 F, and it is now 63.3 F. Last time I filled it went up 8 degrees in 20 hours. Big difference.

That's it for now I think. I'm still working on the reflector, it is really going to be great (i know I said that about my crappy first enclosure, but I know better now)


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I was rocking out on my guitar today, and I think the girls liked vibrations. They seemed very happy. Maybe they could tell I was in a good mood.

Anyways, plants are lovely. They look stronger and bushier all the time. The stems are getting so thick and strong. This really is an amazing plant.

I noticed another bug today. Just one. I'm sure there is probably more then the one guy, but so far no signs, and trust me, I looked, a lot. I looked them up as well, and I think they are aphids. And I think they are not a big deal. I am still going to try to fight them, but apparently they don't feed on the plants too much, I'm not really sure? I haven't noticed any leaves that look eaten, so... who knows. We'll see. I'm keeping a positive outlook.

I've been positioning things more often, many times today. Things just grow up and get and inch above everything else, so I put them in their place.

I am contemplating something, you guys can input if you feel like it. So the screen is to line up bud sites, one per square. Either way that will be the case, but I am wondering about starting each branch into the screen. I'm not sure if I should bring all the branches strait up from the stem and have them all weave through one or two squares and them off their different directions, or if I should drag the lower branches and start them in the screen a few squares away from center.

Pros and cons I see are, with the stems coming strait up, they have less distance to reach the screen initially compared with the other way. Also if they came strait up the underneath of the screen would be 'neater' with all the branches bunched up. With the other method, it seems more natural (even though nothing about this grow is natural). Also I don't know if the stems would crowd each other out of one square with the first way.

I'll make a picture.


----------



## taffo143 (Mar 12, 2009)

just wanted to say lovely settup and very healthy looking plants, im dying to do a scrog but still waiting to see if i have any fems, dont wanna go cutting out males when their already grown thru the screen, keep it up.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2009)

Right now I was starting to weave my branches around and I realized something about the scrog. (the scrog - sounds like a notorious organization) I was looking at nowstopwhining's scrog grow (Link) and I believe his is more like what they describe in all the scrog how to threads.

What I am speaking of is the bud site per square deal. nowstopwhining took one plant and spread it out over 4'x4'. So he took like 20 branches or so, and ran them to many many squares. In my grow, I only have 38 squares per plant. And because of the indica strain mixed with all the topping I've done, I have about 25 branches per plant. So I think it is going to be more like a branch/ cola per square as opposed to a bud site per square.

I'm not saying either is better, just different ways of harnessing the plant with the screen.

And I'm not entirely sure I'm not doing things wrong? Whatever, buds are on the way no matter what.



taffo143 said:


> im dying to do a scrog but still waiting to see if i have any fems, dont wanna go cutting out males when their already grown thru the screen


Yeah, males in a screen would be a bitch. Worse than snakes on a plane. (sorry that's stupid, but I'm laughing right now)

As soon as you know they are girls I'd set that screen up. I know I'm loving mine.

Good luck either way with them being girls and with the grow in general. Thanks for stopping by again.


----------



## Survolte (Mar 13, 2009)

your girls are looking fantastic man. I think your widow is going to be an amazing plant too. I really like your homeade reflector and kind of wish I would of done the same lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2009)

Damn... now I see what all the work is about. I've been doing these branches for a while now, and I'm just finishing the 2nd plant.

However.... IT"S FLOWER TIME.

They say to switch at 75% full. I think I'm at least that. Maybe 85% full. It's a good think I painted the batwing today.

So, I will leave the light going tomorrow so I can finish weaving. Once completed, I'll change out the rez and add Flower nutes. Man I'm EXCITED. Then I'll change over light fixtures to the new dual wing, plop in the old HPS, and make sure the venting works alright. Once all that is done, I'll put them on lock down, 24 blackout, to emerge into 8 weeks of Autumn. Looking at the calendar that makes May 9th my harvest day, (i know it's not going to be that exact day).

What is the timing on drying and curing. What I mean is when do you get good smoke, something you'd get from a dealer and not complain? I have read people pulling stuff off and smoking it, other's quick drying. I'm not interested in that, just a normal dry, nothing fancy, then a short cure. How long?

Having asked that, I am going to only do that with a tiny bit of my harvest. The rest I would like to wait and play it cool, getting the best smoke I can, and I know that takes quite a while. 3 months or something?

I'll update ya'll later. Thanks for reading, this is fun growing, but it's even better with friends along for the ride.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello everyone. In case you missed it I am going to switch over to flowering in the next couple days. No more blue light.

I haven't seen any bugs lately, that's good.

Other than that things are great. I'm going to try to get a 250w metal halide soon, and maybe pick up some clearex for later.

I took some new pics and the drawing is of my screen. I want to be able to see where things are in the screen without having to physically check each time. The x's are branch tips, and the -'s are being weaved from an ajoining x.

Also have pics of my reflector. It looks real nice if you ask me.

There is a pic off my deck as well. It is just so you guys can see how pretty it is around here.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking good man! ... I'm thinking I may have to invest in some ScrOG style mesh for my next aero grow... I think my current one is guns end up top heavy when flowering gets into full swing!


----------



## taffo143 (Mar 13, 2009)

jigfresh i read ur gunna change the rez b4 starting ur 12/12, i think it may be a good idea 2 keep the veg nutes going a week into ur 12/12, then switch to bloom, just what ive read, cheers man, just about to get updated with ur scrog and check out ur new pics. go 4 it man flower them girliez lets see wot they can do, should be gr8 results.


----------



## taffo143 (Mar 13, 2009)

sorry to keep posting in ur journal but may i ask how u managed to suspend the mesh?? do u have anything locking it in place or is it just free standing on the branches?? thanx


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2009)

taffo143 said:


> sorry to keep posting in ur journal but may i ask how u managed to suspend the mesh?? do u have anything locking it in place or is it just free standing on the branches?? thanx


dude, you _better_ be sorry. HAHA, whatever man. Post as much as you like as long as it is somewhat relevant or entertaining. I think only about 1/3 of the posts in this thread are worth anything anyhow.

So yeah, the mesh. At first I thought you were talking about my root deal, but after second reading you mean my screen.

I attached a pic to show you where I put the anchors. Also a pic of the anchors themselves. Used the things they give you with picture hanging kits. With the little plastic 'sleeves' you press into the wall before the screw. Screwing directly into drywall doesn't always work so well. Plus the movement of the screen would stress the screws in the drywall making them move and break the drywall apart, and nothing makes pot taste worse than gypsum (ok I don't actually know that gypsum makes a bad taste when smoked, but can only imagine).

Word on the street is that the plants will be pushing the screen upwards trying to push through it, so tying the screen 'down' is what you want to do. The branches should hold it up, however I would suggest holding it tightly 'in place' so it can't go up/ down/ anywhere. I might end up having to tie down the middle if that area pushes up toward the light, it wouldn't be the end of the world, but it might end up shading things around it, and that defeats the purpose of the screen.

Oh, and also for the anchors, I used some metal wire, it's called "Galvanized Steel Wire". I got it at home depot for less than $5. I've had it for a couple years, lasts forever and it is very useful for all kinds of crap. It is very strong, and bendable.

Hope that helps. And if you still have questions ask away.


----------



## taffo143 (Mar 13, 2009)

thanx man, i got it now, cheers.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've edited this post, so if you read it before and remember it being short, it was (don't beleive me check the very next post, it was quoted). My wife was sick all night and day, so I was taking care of her. Awww. Anyhow, it was all good timing because today the girls are in 24 hours of darkness. I never really got a chance to miss seeing them. My wife is feeling better now, and it was nothing too serious, so all is well.

Today I tucked all the branches under, and left little tiny ones poking through. I figure I can pull those under later. I also set up the new light. You can't see the orange becuase I have a setting on the camera that adjust for it. While slightly disappointing my flowering won't look like the rest of your in pictures, I'd rather you all see the green, and detail. That HPS light is really weird. It's funny how the MH made my regular incandescent house lights look really pinkish, but the HPS makes the house lights look totally blue. Optical illusion or something.

The new reflector is bad ass. Not only does it look cool, but it spreads the light out so much more evenly than the last. There are the two glass tubes, only the one is full now. I am placing an order for the 250w MH ballast, bulb, and socket in two days. Then we will have 650w of dual spectrum action going on (I CAN'T WAIT). Does anyone have a guess what the extra light will give me? Higher yeild, denser buds, more resin, stronger smoke? Oh, the other thing is that the new diy cooltube keeps things alot cooler. It is noticably more efficient than the last, and it will be no problem keeping things cool once I add the MH.

I think I already said this, but the divider separating the rez/ tank area from the grow space is Really keeping my water temps down. They have not gone over 65 since I did that, where as before they rose to maybe 73 - 74 before I would change the whole rez.

About nutrients, I am going to start with the flowering nutes right away. taffo143 suggested to use veg nutes, and I read about them, people do some crazy stuff with nutes mixing veg and flower stuff in rising/falling levels. I really want my girls to stop growng as much as possible, so I figure cutting their veg nutes might help a little. I think next grow I might try the veg nutes a little longer, also I might use the MH into 12/12 a week or two because the plants are pretty much still vegging for a bit. Thanks for the tip taffo, I appreciate the attention to the grow. I'd give you a rep, but I already did.

pics 1-4: Top view of screen as I weave the plants under.
pic 5: Top view after night under HPS
pic 6-8: Level view of screen 6. during tucking 7. after tucking 8. after twelve hours HPS on them
pic 9: Inside view of plant #2
pic 10-11: Closet with old enclosure and MH and with new Tronica's batwing reflector/cooltube and HPS
pic 12: Timer set to 12/12
pic 13: This is the distance from the screen to the light. Little more than 11 inches to the glass, and about 14 inches from the bulb center. Also, there is about an inch or two worth of growth through most of the screen, so there.


----------



## wannabee (Mar 14, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm going to edit this later, add all the details. Wife is sick today, so more important things to do.
> 
> ...


 
Nice going... thanks for the information - subscribed. Hope your wife feels better soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello again, the pic says it all. Nothing today. 24 hours of darkness. I have the temperature reading at 75.4, and I can hear the fans and air pumps going. Other than that nothing to tell.

Random funny story since no fun pot stuff. I have been dabbling in illegal activities my adult life (no criminal shit - just racing my car, underage drinking, pot, etc.), My wife totally the opposite. She drives well, never did drugs or got in fights. Nothing illegal about her. I have been pulled over by police/sheriff/highway patrol at least 30 times in my car, maybe 5 plus at parties or on the beach, and once on my bike when I was 13. My wife has been pulled over once, a year ago, and she got a warning. 

Anyways, point of the story, _I_ totally respect police officers and what they do. I'm not saying I agree with all of it, but we need them and I wouldn't do that damn job for anything. My wife on the other hand thinks they are all crooked. She thinks the only reason anyone would ever want to become a police officer is to mess with people and set them up for crimes. It goes on, she thinks crazy shit about them for real. I'm sure you guys think more like her, at least that's the feeling I get from this site. The point is it would be normal for people like 'us' to hate cops and be paranoid, but for her to be so passionately negative with me being positive is funny. I think. Hope that story didn't suck too bad, ha.

I mention all this because I had a little encounter with the CHP today. No ticket, just a little misunderstanding, it's all good. He even saw my pipe, but I had my doctors paper with me. (i love california) By the end of the time we were having a conversation about his truck. CHP drives some pretty bad ass trucks up here in the mountains.

Back to *'Growing Marijunana'* tomorrow.

(don't tell me I misspelled mj, check the riu logo at the top of the screen real close... tell them)



wannabee said:


> Nice going... thanks for the information - subscribed. Hope your wife feels better soon.


Thanks you very, very much. I really appreciate that.

Also thanks to GreenphoeniX for checking out the grow as well, welcome aboard.


----------



## kevin (Mar 16, 2009)

nice looking grow jigfresh. i want to try a bubbleponics grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2009)

I was sick today, so hardly any time spent with the plants. No reservoir change, and no new nutes. Also I missed a Liquid Light day. I'll do that tomorrow.

They seem very happy, and are stretching out a lot.

I think I spent an hour tucking branches back down. All the times you read that screens are a lot of work, they are not kidding. I'm sure it will, but... this screen thing better pay off.

I also ordered my 250w MH so that should be getting here pretty soon. I can't wait.



kevin said:


> nice looking grow jigfresh. i want to try a bubbleponics grow.


I like it alot, the whole bubble deal. Something about aero scares me. I feel like I would mess something up and kill the plants fast.

Thanks for stopping by. There's a party up in this thread.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2009)

EDIT: Title should say *Update Day 32 - [day 2 12/12]*

Big day today. I sprayed the girls with Liquid Light + Penetrator Gold.

I also drained the reservoir, refilled with 28 gal. of RO plus a big shot of nutes. I am using flowering stuff now. DM Advance Flower A+B, Potash+, Max Flower, Silica, Zone, also MagiCal. Adjusted pH down from 6.15 after nutes to 5.75.

I also bought some more chain for the reflector, so it is now 6" off the top of the plants. I have noticed no heat stress, or bleaching.

I am going to need to put my vent fan on a timer. Because the light enclosure cools so well there is no heat build up to release. So my thermostat is obsolete. Not a bad thing to complain about though. The humidity overnight rose to 82%.

I am also going to order a dehumidifier this week to make things perfect. Here's what I am getting, let me know if you think it is a mistake. It's only $55 and it is supposed to extract 11oz water in 12 hours.

http://www.target.com/Sunpentown-Mini-Dehumidifier-SD-350/dp/B000XSDXP8/

I feel better now, thanks for sending good vibes y'all.


----------



## robotninja (Mar 17, 2009)

How big of a space is that dehumidifier supposed to work for? 

Looking for one myself...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2009)

robotninja said:


> How big of a space is that dehumidifier supposed to work for?
> 
> Looking for one myself...


It says for small area. People in their reviews said it didn't work in their bedroom, but worked well in bathrooms and closets. And by my guess closets are 50% small like mine 3x3, the other 50% probably something like 6x3 to 8x3. SO... the folks that said it worked in their closets, some of them had to have big closets.

So that's my guess. If you wait two weeks for me to get it, I'll give you a full review for the thing in my set up.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys. This screen is a lot of work.

I've been tucking stuff and weaving like crazy. The plants grow about an 1 - 1.5 inches during the 12 hours of light, then another 1-1.5 inches during the dark. So when I wake up I have to tuck like crazy, and I usually do two or three more times through out the day.

I probably spend 1 - 1.5 hours a day weaving. And because the underneath is still crowded it is really hard to get back to the back plants. I'm managing though.

Only one time have I broken off a really nice 'top'. It was the White Widow too. I wanted to cry. I was looking at it, like I just threw a quarter in the trash. Harsh.

I really wish I would have made the whole thing 1- 2 feet higher off the ground. It is at the level I have to bend over, but it is a little to high to kneel. Kind of a pain, but not a big deal.

I ordered the 250w MH. Ballast and socket have shipped. Bulb should shortly.

I've only been spraying twice a day with RO water. I figure summer will really kick in after next week, start drying things out really good.

I am a bit disappointed with the level of excitement at the moment. Up until now it was great seeing them grow and develop their own traits, and now they are in this weird light and they just grow to frustrate me with the screen. It's also not as pretty in there with that orange light. I'm not complaining just hoping that once the flowering get going it will be exciting again.

It's all exciting enough though thinking about the outcome.

The pics are from the past few days. The last is of a really nice looking nug I picked up from a local 'delivery service'. How great is california.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2009)

Just wanted to say:

What is wrong with people who use scrogs and start journals.

I started looking at about 20 scrog grow journals last night, I think 2 or 3 of them didn't totally disappear halfway through the grow.

How disappointing to be following a grow a long and then BOOM 5 weeks into flowering never another word from the op. Even more disappointing because some of them looked like really good grows.

I will follow through and finish this journal, promise.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2009)

taffo143 told me earlier in the thread, I just didn't grasp the situation completely.

Hey guys, so I think I've figured something out. Or rather figured out I don't understand something I thought I did.

So 12/12 lighting induces flowering. But flowering is counted from when the plant starts flowering, yes? I know that sounds really obvious, but up til now in my head 12/12 and flowering were the same thing.

So when I read that Hindu Skunk has an 8 to 9 week flowering time, that refers to the time from whence it flowers to harvest. NOT the switch to 12/12 to harvest.

I actually think this point messes up alot of first time growers. I've been reading a lot of threads where the guys started flushing too early, or didn't expect things to take as long. I bet they made the same mistake in thinking about 12/12 vs. Flower.

So the first couple weeks of 12/12 is still veg. Then the last 8-9 (by strain) are flowering.

Now I'm worried I'll run out of Flowering Nutes, because I thought I'd be clever and start using them right at 12/12.

Damn.

Taffo143, why did I not listen?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> taffo143 told me earlier in the thread, I just didn't grasp the situation completely.
> 
> Hey guys, so I think I've figured something out. Or rather figured out I don't understand something I thought I did.
> 
> ...


Aparently I'm wrong about being wrong. Day 1 Flower is Day 1 12/12, according to two responders I trust. So my plants _should_ be ready in around 8 or 9 weeks.

I still wish I listened to you taffo


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys another post. I am watching my good buddy JonnyBtreeds grow and depending on his experience with Gravity (flower hardener) I might try it. Or will try it if it works for him.

Also, exciting news, I think my plants are finally starting to slow down on the stretching thing. They are still going, but this morning they didn't look as tall as usual after overnight. I did spray the liquid light again, so that will probably mess me us and make them grow another 3 inches. Life's hard when things are going so well.

Also, I was reading some thread, don't remember what, and some guy was talking about poking holes in your leaves. Sounded like the craziest thing ever. Anyways, I doubt that poking holes in your leaves makes your buds heavier and more potent (like he said), but he also said the leaves heal themselves. Everyone said he was full of shit, and to show pics. He said he didn't have a camera (of course). Anyhow, I had to see. So I poked holes in just one half of one 'arm' of one leaf. We'll see if it heals. And I'll trip out if that branch ends up being the dankest bud of the lot.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 19, 2009)

looking really good man when you going to let those girls pop threw that screen ?? .... looking really nice under it like a field of greendreams ..... good job on that batwing light...... just now for the pistols


----------



## drynroasty (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking Great!!!

Here is what I would do: gradually cut everything off that is not able to touch the screen. I mean, get rid of all of the foliage under the wire screen because it will not get any light once the screen is filled, and will wither and die. I would be cautious/careful not to over-do it. Gradually is the key word.

There is much speculation but the energy used to keep the under foliage alive and growing (it is growing as you can see) could be redirected to the tips and utilized to fill your screen quicker. Again, ANYTHING under the screen will not get sufficient light once the screen is filled, and as you said, it's way crowded to work. View my photos for reference if willing or necessary.

Next, I would not weave the branches and shoots. I _have woven_ (I never thought I'd ever use that) and found it caused me to need to cut branches in odd places when I harvested, causing me to spend more time hanging and dropping the short pieces. I liked when I was able to cut the branch at the stalk and have little difficulty removing it with all buds intact. It is not a big deal, personal preference. I did weave many small shoots across the branches to fill bare areas of the screen, and I also crossed them back over themselves.

My solution to "NOT WEAVING" is to hit the produce section of your local market because they are kind enough to provide us with an abundance of free twist ties. If you shop there, they owe you the twist ties at the least... Remember, tucking the fan leafs back under is a full time gig, they want as much light as they can get, and it's your job to keep em under the screen. Trust me, they will surprise you often.

I couldn't tell, but when the screen is about 3/4 (three quartes) full, switch the lights. Remember, they will still grow/veg during that first 2 weeks of the flowering cycle. I like the cool tubes man. I was going to order glass bread tubes from Ebay.

Lastly, I would "pet the kitty" before bed tonight. I think that compares to meditation and can really cleanse the mind. You know, giving pleasure to some is as good as receiving it to others. Oh ya, and don't forget to feed that black kat I saw in the photos...
lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I feel like a more professional grower already.

I really appreciate you looking through the thread, I know it's long.

What about the jah?


----------



## drynroasty (Mar 19, 2009)

no worries, I had to learn somewhere also...

Let me ask you, when you topped, how much did you remove and why?


----------



## drynroasty (Mar 19, 2009)

I was taught a technique that is very similar to topping, but you don't have to wait thru the 2 days of shock from snipping the top. For a screen grow like ours, I believe it to be more beneficial to gently "Crush" the top-most stalk between your thumb and index finger. I imagine you have read about this technique someplace.

You take the stalk between the fingers and gradually apply more pressure while rolling it between the finger. SOrta like the "pinch and roll" us guys do to our ball bags (I took a poll once and learned that most guys "pinch and roll" instead of scratch... lol) until you feel the rigidity go. The stalk will now droop because of the crushing, but everything below that crush will grow new shoots as if you had topped. I believe what this does is cause the plant to skip part of the veg cycle and revert back to the new growth cycle, hence the new shoots. Sort of a survival tactic I guess.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> no worries, I had to learn somewhere also...
> 
> Let me ask you, when you topped, how much did you remove and why?


I cut of 2-3 full nodes each time. I cut each one 1 time. Then varying numbers from 5 plants another time. Link to that thread below.

I first topped them once each figuring it would help them 'bush' out to fill the screen. Next I topped them to let the white widow catch up (you know about messing with two strains).

That was what I was thinking at the time. What I would do next time is not the same at all.

First off. I didn't really grasp the point of a scrog until yesterday I think. I thought that is was each square would have a branch growing up through it, like a 'spreader' or something. So I was thinking you would need as many branches or about to fill every hole in the screen. I must say I nearly attained that goal, I have so many damn branches it's insane. And I am seeing NOW why that was not the best thing to do. It is so crowded and there are so many branches to position, especially with all the new growth. I wish I had 1-2 inches a day of 6 tops (1 per plants), instead I have like 60-80 branches growing like that. It's killing me. I tell myself I'm going to be paid off in the end, but I think the key is this, especially with how I have my plants crammed together:

Keep the plants with few main branches making it easy to direct them each day. Veg them a little longer than normal to fill the screen with those few branches and you will have less work, while still utilizing the screen.

I hope that answers your question.

I started a thread on it. There are pics.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/169775-scrog-5-plants-all-bigger.html


----------



## drynroasty (Mar 19, 2009)

oh yeah, the Jah. Well, i realized that I had burned the crap outta it and didn't really get it... It seems so obvious now why ALL the leaves turned brown (and the sky was gray... ).

The true problem wasn't that I fed them too much nutes, it is that I didn't keep my log up to date and didn't catch the increase of nutes as the problem. Had I stayed on top of my log I coulda easily saw why the leafs turned.


She is still in the box, I wanted to see if I could bring her back to salvagable. She cleaned up nicely, but she is no lady you'd bring home to momma. I started harvesting her 2 days ago actually but haven't tasted her yet. I cut the tops and am allowing the newest growth near/under the scren to get some direct light ad see if I can doctor em up.

I also think I may have turned portions iof it hermaphrodite because I keep seeing fake seed pods. I also realize that the Jah would've been a phenomenal grow. Now that she is on just RO again, the new growth is COVERED in hairs and resin is DRIPPING from stalks, really. I'm going to germ some Jah seeds. for next run.

I will germ the seeds now and let them veg the whole while the purple is in the box. Once the purple comes out I should be able to drop Jah in and flower immediately because I will have grown and done all topping/pinch-n-rolling and they will be whatever height I choose.

I love it when a plan comes together. Now it's getting fun again.

I have to remember that this first run is just practice, and that it can only get better. I have learned the characteristics of 2 strains and have a huge list of "What Not to Do's"...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> I love it when a plan comes together.


A-Team. That's boss.

The value of a 'what not to do' list is great. I feel like the greatest thing in my life came from one of those. I spent many years with girlfriends, learning exactly what I did not want in a woman. That list paid off.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2009)

About the mistake in your grow. It's like Native Americans would do when beading. They would leave a mistake, in respect of God, because only He was perfect.

So could it be more fitting that the jah was the sacrifice to Jah. I would think many blessings of happy harvests are to follow.


----------



## drynroasty (Mar 19, 2009)

I am one post behind you as you can see. I am replying to the idea of the screen.

Yes, you got it exactly correct. But holly crap, you almost got as many branches as screen squares... Good freaking job on that, really!

When I try to explain this method to other experienced growers they too tilt their heads to one side. I have been counting and only one lefty tilted right, and many lefties are growers... lol. 



> Keep the plants with few main branches making it easy to direct them each day. Veg them a little longer than normal to fill the screen with those few branches and you will have less work, while still utilizing the screen.


Well said, but I think there may be more. Just imagine your hedges/shrubs. THey come up from the ground as a thick trunk and fan out in all directions like a "T" or a tabletop. That is what you want to achieve, but fill the screen evenly in one layer.

On the opposite of many branches is what I did what I did with the Jah. There is only one main stalk, but I allowed the secondary branches and shoots to spread out. If you look at the photos on my thread you will see that the plants are bent 90 degrees and then the branches spread/shoot.


----------



## drynroasty (Mar 19, 2009)

> About the mistake in your grow. It's like Native Americans would do when beading. They would leave a mistake, in respect of God, because only He was perfect.
> 
> So could it be more fitting that the jah was the sacrifice to Jah. I would think many blessings of happy harvests are to follow.


Yeah buddy!

Praise Jah!


----------



## drynroasty (Mar 19, 2009)

I gotta add this:



> Keep the plants with few main branches making it easy to direct them each day. Veg them a little longer than normal to fill the screen with those few branches and you will have less work, while still utilizing the screen.


Thinks of a typical pot plant with one cola growing big and fat, and maybe a handfull of other decent sized ones growing like Christmas tree ornaments. The reason that top cola gets big is because it gets the most light, nothing shadows it. All the others (well most) have to compete somehow and they are further from the light, hence their smaller size.

With a scrog, all those smaller buds are getting the same amount of light as the main cola would be on a vertical grow. They will not be as large as the single cola vertical grow, but they will be larger and there will be more because they are all getting the same amount of light.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2009)

It's funny how you said about the fan leaves surprising me. They really have, I tuck them down, and they just find new and interesting ways to fight their way back up. I swear there is a knome living in the room somewhere. He (or she) comes out in the dark and repositions things in my screen.

I must say though I owe a lot to the little knome as he (or she) keeps things looking real nice, and even killed the couple bugs I let in on accident.


----------



## drynroasty (Mar 20, 2009)

Be friggin careful man, most gnomes are allergic to insect bites... If you haven't seen the gnome, it's probably female.

Being indoors I have had minimal guests. I see a flying bug (white fly?) every so often and keep telling myself to get fly paper, but besides that I have found one spider that I let live so maybe it would eat the flies and sting/bite the gnome (I'm allergic to gnomes).

My girl smoked some of the Jah harvested and she likes the taste. It doesn't seem very stoney, but time will tell. Jah/Jack is a very cerebral high so if it over-ripens I imagine it may balance out correctly.

Takes some shots of the VERY topped plant, I'd like to see more of it. That technique may come in handy in the future.

If that VERY topped plant were below the middle of a screen, could you spread those branches out like the spokes from the center of a wagon wheel or an asterice? I believe the balance between the number of buds growing and the ability to transport nutrients to them from the roots is the key here. I imagine there is a rule the OG scroggers use, but we will ahve to learn on our own. If you've got many shoots and branches (many buds), you would need more food moved up the plant to them or they would be tiny popcorn nuggets. If you had the proper balance, that plant could start a new revolution in scrogging if the ratio works out for you.

great job though!


----------



## drynroasty (Mar 20, 2009)

I think the scrog methods are just getting popular (I think?), so it's like the Wild West, there are no rules cowboy... Make it up as you go.

I did read that you are considering not changing nutes for an entire grow? Go for it, tell me how it works. I have seen that each time I change my nutes I get some astonishing results in growth. I change mine every 2 weeks, but have considered shorter intervals due to conditions of leaves. I have noticed rust and some yellowing just before my 2 week changes, and the local shop guys tells me to use half RO water and half tap water. He, a very experienced builder/grower from the local pot shop, says I will notice a deficincy using only RO water, and I believe what he says so i will try 50/50 on my next run.

My vegging purps are just about ready to go in, and I should be finished harvesting the Jah by mid week.

I still need the CO2 brass (regulator and valve/solinoid).


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2009)

The plants look very happy today. They are still growing a lot overnight and during the light. I have the light about 6" from the tops right now.

pH was a tiny little high at 5.97 so I lowered it to 5.70. It slowly goes up, so I adjust a little low let it average around 5.8. I need to mix some more pH down. I had bought a gallon of GH pH down, and couldn't believe how strong it was, but now with all the nutrients in my reservoir (around 1700 ppm) it take a little more pH down to do anything.

I've been tucking like crazy still, trying to get things to catch up. It's looking more and more like a scrog is supposed to (i think, i don't really know).

Water temps are at 66.5, very slowly rising. Room temps are between 70 - 80 F. Humidity is pretty constant at 50. Overnight it has been rising to 80+. I am going to do something about that.

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2009)

In case you didn't notice I switched up my post titles. No big deal, but show the flowering time first.

Today I sprayed the girls with Liquid Light, and they absolutely loved it. Leaves got all beautiful looking. It was fun too, because the other day I told my neighbor about this cool spray I had for plants that worked really well.

Let me tell you guys too. The liquid light, even though I only mix a little bit, I still have some left over each time, and I am not going to keep it (even though you can). So... I've been trying the spray on many plant around the house and outside. It doesn't do so well on the outdoor plant (in my experience). However, I have this African fig tree cutting from a friend in Pennsylvania, I've had it almost 9 months. It has never really changed, just grown a couple leaves, while shedding a couple leaves. Just one sad little stalk about 6 inches tall. However, after spraying the little thing with left over liquid light, she (or he) has started branching. After I think 2 weeks it sprouted 3 new branches. One strong looking one near the bottom of the stalk, and two cute little new growth branches. The leaves have looked better (i really should spray them with plain RO after letting the Liquid Light set in), but man the plant is doing better than ever. And you may be thinking it is because of spring and light, i disagree. The way our house is situated the back room gets the most direct light in dec.

So I told this to my neighbor the other day, and today I went over to let her use the extra on a plant of hers. We are going to test this stuff on everything. She in return gave me a jar of Worm Poop Tea. Man did it taste good. haha, just kidding. But she really did give me some and said the guy down the street makes it.

I'm not going to use the stuff on my girls or anything. But it was a nice gesture and I'm going to try it on some of the indoor plants, see how they like it.

Also, the exciting plant action of the day was pulling off undergrowth. As you can see my buddy Drynroasty stopped by and said it was ok to pull off undergrowth. We work well as a team, so I took the green light and went. I only pulled off fan leaves that were either really small, or bigger and dying. Either way, I only pulled stuff that was less then 4 inches off the bottom. I didn't touch anything even close to the screen. I feel so much better about things without that stuff down there, and the fans are working so much better circulating the air much more efficiently. The picture is a little more than half of what I pulled. And while it looks like a lot, I don't think the plants will even notice.

The screen is looking more like a scrog I think. I have tucked fan leaves better, because the branches are all pushing up against it now, I can tuck under them further. Man it going to be really good I think.

Also, I think I'm going to attach a single wire across the side shoots going up all the walls, so they can be held up. It's going to be a box of green.

The last picture is the biggest bit of new growth I picked off, you can see it brown around the edges already from too much shade.

And don't worry about the black cat, we fed her so much she multiplied.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> Takes some shots of the VERY topped plant, I'd like to see more of it. That technique may come in handy in the future.
> 
> If that VERY topped plant were below the middle of a screen, could you spread those branches out like the spokes from the center of a wagon wheel or an asterice? I believe the balance between the number of buds growing and the ability to transport nutrients to them from the roots is the key here. I imagine there is a rule the OG scroggers use, but we will ahve to learn on our own. If you've got many shoots and branches (many buds), you would need more food moved up the plant to them or they would be tiny popcorn nuggets. If you had the proper balance, that plant could start a new revolution in scrogging if the ratio works out for you.


I had never really thought about it in term of energy spent on many smaller vs fewer larger branches. Very interesting. I'll have to pay close attention to my different plants. They are all in different places so not exactly the same conditions.

I will deffinitely take a lot of pics of the monster, especially becuase I can see below the screen now.

It's crazy to think I am out of space in my screen. I'm having to lace 2 and 3 little branches across 1 square.

Oh, and thanks for the tip on 'weaving'. I actually hadn't done very much of it, just used the work. But there were maybe 10 branches I pulled over once, then under for a few inches. I fixed all but one of them. One was stubborn, and I figure breaking it off would be worse than letting it be.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> I did read that you are considering not changing nutes for an entire grow? Go for it, tell me how it works. I have seen that each time I change my nutes I get some astonishing results in growth.
> 
> I still need the CO2 brass (regulator and valve/solinoid).


I've written a lot on here, but I'm not sure what I meant by what you read.

I have been changing nutrients once a week. Completely drain the reservoir, new water, new nutes. The plants do seem to love it. And the water I have been changing out it crystal clear, with a hint of pink (from nutes). Also keeps the temps down changing that often. I'm sure I could do things less often, but I have an RO filter, and I bought enough nutrients for at least two grows (i think) so, I'm going the extra mile.

I use MagiCal to supplement the RO. I'm sure my tap water would be ok, as the ppm is 150 and is the best tasting tap water I've ever had in my life. This is where they bottle Arrowhead water (not my house, but the area). Anyways, I haven't had any yellowing, or any nutrient burn, or deficiencies yet. Just at the very beginning I over did the nutes. You told me what the problem was I believe. 

Co2 is top of my wish list. That and another fan (but that's cheap).


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey guys, so last night, for an hour before lights went out, I removed undergrowth. I thought the girls might be shocked from it, but this morning I believe they all decided they liked it. (well the white widow is undecided, but she's a stubborn one) It could have been imagination, or something the plant does at this time in it's life cycle, but the new growth that is usually above the screen looked bigger. It was all about the same height above the screen after a night of darkness, but the leaves looked a little fuller. Could this be from the plant focusing energy up already?

I think so. I am moving up today to remove all the stuff that isn't higher than 6 inches up.

And just to clarify for my masses of followers basing their scrogs of me, When I say I'm removing growth 4 inches high, or 6 inches high, what I mean is... No part of what I am removing is above 4 inches. I'm NOT ripping out lower shoots that can actually reach the screen, I am ONLY ripping things that are inches from any quality light. Most of it is already browning on the edges from no light.

Removing things is also giving me a better picture of the plants in my head. They are really quite beautiful things. I can't believe they are so big and strong. Only being in their home now 36 days.

The pic of the branch looking thing, is one of the larger pieces I removed, and you can see in the detail pic, the browning. It was sad.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello everyone. Removing the undergrowth has really help me get a better hold on the situation in the grow room. I can actually see stuff, and tell what things are. When I look at the top of the screen it no longer looks like a nightmare. Now it looks like a twisted web of beautiful branches. I can more easily see which squares need to be filled more.

Hulk, I didn't forget your question. I'm not going to let any of the branches or tops go through the screen at all, unless they are around the edges. I'm going to try to keep everything below the screen until the flowers start growing, then I'll let them through, reach up for the light.

Both the ballast and bulb are scheduled to arrive Tuesday.

My wife is placing the order for the Dehumidifier as I type this.

If it wasn't before, This grow is ON.

pic 1-6: Before, during, and after trimming
pic 7-8: Before and after tucking. Pic 7 is what it looks like in the morning after overnight growth.
pic 9-14: Plants branch view. The white widow is the second one, with the fewest branches.
pic 15: Overall scene


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 21, 2009)

looking good man .....did a nice job trimming the bottom ...... another week we should see some big changes hahaha flowering is so fun, its all fun but flowering is when all the hard work pays off


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey man i was looking at my thermostat thinking of how i was going to wire it and i dont know if i am just really baked or what but .... from what i am looking at with this wiring diagram .... i just tap into the black and white wires coming from my fan before my plug ........ i am thinking of hooking it up to my Canfan OR Blower ... but still have to make sure this thermostat can control them i believe so but it says right there no more then 120vac 60hz ...so don't wanna blow anything ....but yea haha back to what i was saying .... i am trying to figure out this wiring not really getting it ...if you could throw me some info on it i would appreciate it thanks man.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2009)

yeah man. I can't wait for some flowers to show up. Your right that it's all fun, but this is the pay off.

I sure hope I didn't mess nothing up. Not that I think I have, just really want things to come out nicely.

I saw you on the construction thread. Thanks for digging that thing up. I added a couple pics of handy work I've done, you should check it.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Hey man i was looking at my thermostat thinking of how i was going to wire it and i dont know if i am just really baked or what but .... from what i am looking at with this wiring diagram .... i just tap into the black and white wires coming from my fan before my plug ........ i am thinking of hooking it up to my Canfan OR Blower ... but still have to make sure this thermostat can control them i believe so but it says right there no more then 120vac 60hz ...so don't wanna blow anything ....but yea haha back to what i was saying .... i am trying to figure out this wiring not really getting it ...if you could throw me some info on it i would appreciate it thanks man.


Alright, so take the thing you want to run. Let's say a fan. If that fan has a normal plug that goes into the wall, then what you want to do is....

First, look at the Plug itself. Is one of the metal pieces bigger than the other. If so, then you want to mess with the wire that goes with the 'smaller' of the two pieces. You'll take that wire (half of the plug wire) and cut it. Peel it away from the other half, to give you room to work with, strip both ends and connect those with the two tails sticking out of the thermostat.

Then plug the thing in.

If the plug things are the same size, then which wire (half) you cut doesn't matter.

Also, if you wire the thing to too big a draw, all it will do (my guess) is fry the thermostat wiring. You shouldn't burn your house down. But then again, better safe than sorry.

Let me know if I didn't make things clear (i have that talent sometimes).


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 21, 2009)

very clear man thank you very much...... i was kinda thinking that's how it would be but then i saw that diagram and was like what white and black huh what hahaha ...... glad you were here to help man not sure when the last time i gave you rep but its still not letting me hook you up grrr i have spread tons of love around ........... went fishing the other day around my house and was thinking of going up to big bear you luky fuk hahaha wish i lived up there......do they have a big hospital up there ?? only have to find a good hospital for my girl and i can find work anywhere, going to have to move possibly in 4 years .... that would be nice to live up there .... did you buy a house up there ??


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah man there are two hospitals up on the mountain.

Lake Arrowhead - http://www.mchcares.com/

Big Bear - http://www.bvchd.com/

I think the Arrowhead one is bigger, not sure. Actually just spent the weekend in the ER at the Arrowhead one with the wife. Nice people there.

You might move in 4 years. Maybe you could buy my place, ha. Yeah, me and my wife bought a house up here, because it was the only place in the SoCal area we could afford to buy (and still want to live there).

We were paying $1600 rent in LA for two bedroom apt. Now we pay like $850 for mortgage and insurance together. The place we live is a bit white trash, but you get used to it. Plus if you let the trash know you are here, they don't like hanging around so much.

In 4 years I'll probably be in Pennsylvania. Do you have any idea what land prices are in other parts of the country. And I don't even mean in the middle of nowhere. We are looking at farm land, only 15 min. from a big city, and you can get 2-3 acres for $130k. Nice land too.

Where do you fish down there? The ocean?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 21, 2009)

well i normally just fish up at my cabin but i really like fishing so i wanted to get into it more down here.......got some local fishing books and have found a few lakes and parks that i can fish at.... i normally just do stream fishing so this lake fishing is kinda new to me but i will get the hang of it or find some cheap floats haha or a boat and go out on the lake........ yea i was thinking of out of cali maybe but i have my cabin up north cali so i might go up there ..... i just was watching this show called green earth shows you how to build green .... just was watching some guy who bought a lumber mill farm built in the 1830s ....he and his wife did some work and got all the tools working again and the farms back up and running cutting lumber for there new barn there building aww shit i love shows like that ........ did you ever see this thread called Off The Grid ? ..... some crazy guy on there has a crazy show i think is bass-ed in canada http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7740441619915152822 check it out ...... its alright might want to burn one first  gives me ideas thoe


----------



## dirtystacks (Mar 21, 2009)

Subscribed! I have read this entire thread and can't wait to see the end product. Kuddos.


----------



## yamin (Mar 22, 2009)

posted pics....

ur plants lookin good....

cheers


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2009)

dirtystacks said:


> Subscribed! I have read this entire thread and can't wait to see the end product. Kuddos.


Thanks so much. That means a lot to me that you read through the whole thing. I definitely owe you a joint. We are all glad to have you along. Hope you either learn something or laugh.

So today I took some more undergrowth off. It is all becoming so much clearer, like I said before. I can see which squares need something in it, and which branches need scooting over. It would be SO easy to just look at it each day and think, that's fine, no work needed. But I'm still spending a lot of time pushing down fan leaves and arranging things just right.

My light arrives Tuesday (scheduled to), and I ordered the Dehumidifier. 

I'm hoping to see flowers soon.

Thanks for reading everyone.

Pics tomorrow. It looks pretty much the same, unless you are here and looking all the time.

Oh, and you guys should check out my buddy yamin's grow. It's in his sig, the post before this. He's one of the few growing chronic in India.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2009)

Today was fun. I raised the light to spray on the Liquid Light/ Penetrator combo. I think the girls liked it ok. I'm not sure what was going on today, but they seemed a little sad. There wasn't anything too noticeable, just the leaves looked a bit droopy. Nothing major, but I thought I would tell you all.

The branches are getting all set now, and things aren't growing as much as before. There is still some movement, but it's more shifting. I feel like if I look close I can see little flower-ettes. I'm sure in two days they will have tiny little flowers everywhere. We'll see.

I removed a little more undergrowth today, as it's becoming apparent what is going to make it to the screen, and what isn't.

I think I will change the nutrients on Monday or Tuesday (sunday now). By nutrients I mean a whole reservoir flush with a fresh set of nutes. I think I will raise the mix just a little in strength to see if they can take it.

Last night, I checked in on the room momentarily to see the humidity. After having the door closed and no fan going for an hour and a half, the humidity was 90+ %. So I just plugged the exhaust fan in to run continuously the whole night. In the morning the room was around 60 % humidity, and the air was cooled to about 68 f. To try and help I put saran wrap over the pots tonight. I figure that's where most of the humidity is coming from. It would make sense with the air bubbles splashing up water into the air, and having 6 - 6 inch pots only full of hydroton give a big space for wet air to come through. I'm going to check again tonight to see how humid it is after 2 hours. I'm not expecting it to be dry, but I hope it helps a bit. That way when the dehumidifier comes, it can really dry things out and not just fight the high humidity that is already there.


----------



## dirtystacks (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm amazed at how green your screen is looking in just 38 days! If you haven't noticed, I'm brand new to this site, and I have to tell you, I love it. I've learned so much in just a couple of weeks....reading....reading....reading. I've wanted to start my own grow for some time but didn't have the knowledge. I helped out a buddy a few years ago by buying his seeds for him and he in return provided me with product....months later. He sneaked me into his grow room once and I was amazed at what I saw...and overwhelmed. He was using an ebb and flow system - which was actually quite simple, but having never seen anything hydro before, I was leary to ever attempt such a thing. It just looked way too complicated. What I do remember though is that it was some of the dankest bud I ever smoked! 

Anyways, don't mean to highjack your thread. Just wanted to say that I'm alot more educated because of this site and because of growers like yourself. I am so going to start growing this year! I have a 1500 sq ft unfinished basement that the "War Department" (read spouse) has authorized me to take about 100 sq ft to do with what I will....so long as no one can tell. I'm going to frame it out over the next month and make a "secret room". I'm so stoked to think about toking my own shit. 

Keep up the good work....I'm totally along for the ride!

Peace!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't wait to see your grow get going. Anyone who reads, and reads, and reads before getting started has got to do pretty good.

I wish I lived in your area so we could build the thing together.

And you can write all you like in my journal. As long as it's not negative, it's all good.

Speaking of pot. I saw 'Pineapple Express' last night. Man, that is a great movie for potheads (if you like seeing people get killed). It was like die hard, but instead of bruce willis, it was two stoners like us. hahaha.

(i'd like to think of myself as not like the guys in the movie, but my wife assures me, I'm am like them)


----------



## dirtystacks (Mar 23, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I can't wait to see your grow get going. Anyone who reads, and reads, and reads before getting started has got to do pretty good.


I hope so! The cool thing about this site is the more I read and learn, the more I want to read and learn! 



jigfresh said:


> I wish I lived in your area so we could build the thing together.


Well, me too - cause I think we would get along very well, but when I get started, I'll start a grow journal so you can come along for the ride. I have been debating on what system to use and I think I have settled on Stinkbud's Aero/NFT hybrid system. Since I can build the room to my specs, I want to customize it to make it the most optimum. I figure I will be doing more and more reading as I begin the planning stages. 



jigfresh said:


> And you can write all you like in my journal. As long as it's not negative, it's all good.


How could I write anything negative when everyone here is such a great help. I don't understand why there are negative posters. _Can't we all just get a bong?_



jigfresh said:


> Speaking of pot. I saw 'Pineapple Express' last night. Man, that is a great movie for potheads (if you like seeing people get killed). It was like die hard, but instead of bruce willis, it was two stoners like us. hahaha.


I haven't seen that movie yet, but want to. 



jigfresh said:


> (i'd like to think of myself as not like the guys in the movie, but my wife assures me, I'm am like them)


Well, I've been sober for about 6 weeks now...should be completely out of my system....and I'm so jonsing. I got laid off about 6 weeks ago, so needed to lay low in prep for new employment opportunities. Damn prohibition! Anyways, it just makes my mouth water to see all the dank bud on this site, and I keep thinking my reward will be the bud I will grow and harvest hopefully come fall.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2009)

dirtystacks said:


> Anyways, it just makes my mouth water to see all the dank bud on this site, and I keep thinking my reward will be the bud I will grow and harvest hopefully come fall.


And the very best part... It will most likely be the best pot you've ever smoked. Or close.

And stinkbud's system is a great choice. As you read I'm scared of Aero.

Also, about the reading. I found I reached a point where I couldn't read anymore without starting my work. I just kept going over ideas and figures and would be dreaming about watts per square foot. It is great to have such a huge mass of info.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2009)

DAMN BRO, you are actually reading through stinkbud's whole thread. That's dedication.

If success varies on preparation, I believe you have the scales tipped in your favor more than I have them.

Good stuff. I'm impressed.

Talking the wife into 1/15 of the basement is no small feat either.


----------



## dirtystacks (Mar 23, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> DAMN BRO, you are actually reading through stinkbud's whole thread. That's dedication.


Stinkbud's thread is a virtual wealth of info. There is so much stuff in there, that I can't believe it hasn't be stickied. I've also read all of Al B Funct's thread "Get a harvest every 2 weeks". That thread has a ton of info too. I tell you, this site rocks!



jigfresh said:


> If success varies on preparation, I believe you have the scales tipped in your favor more than I have them.


Well, I figure that I am a novice, so best to learn as much as I can from those who have already done. I'm pretty handy when it comes to mechanical and electrical, and have done organic gardening (have a small veg garden in the back yard every year). I originally thought I would go organic for my grow, but after doing TONS of research on here, I am definitely going to do Stinkbud's system. Being currently unemployed as afforded me the opportunity to do lots of reading here. I joined earlier this month and have probably spent 5-6 hours a day reading threads. After lurking for a few weeks, I felt comfortable enough to make my presence known. I had started reading your thread because you started from scratch and I definitely appreciate the process you went through to get where you are. I can see right away that any budget I think I might have will likely blossom similar to yours. But since I am a total chronic (well before my layoff) I can see spending the $400-500/month I was spending on buying and invest it into growing!



jigfresh said:


> Good stuff. I'm impressed.


Thanks for the compliment. I'm impressed at your grow. I am wondering if I could modify stinkbuds system with a screen like you have. I also read a thread about super cropping. That has me totally intrigued too. 



jigfresh said:


> Talking the wife into 1/15 of the basement is no small feat either.


You aren't kidding. But it should be a sweet set-up. I intend to make the area under the stairs my veg/clone room (which actually isn't counted in the 100 sq ft.) and a 12 x 8 x 7 area for my flower room.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys. I'll give a full report later.

Here is some pics of the red and white hairs I found today.

Enjoy.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello again. I forgot to take pictures today. Well, after the earlier ones of the hairs. I had a long day. I have a visitor coming tomorrow. It is actually the very first person I know (aside from my parents) to come visit my house that me and my wife bought. It's been a year and a half since we moved here, and I only moved from 75, but no visits. I think people are crazy for not wanting to see the mountains. It's so nice up here, especially on a temporary basis. I guess it would help if I had more friends.  Anyhow, I'll have a kid soon enough and then I'll wish for the quiet we have now.

It has been a week since my last reservoir change, and I know it's a little overkill, or waste of money/ water, but I changed it again today. It wasn't that smooth though, because I didn't have enough water right away. And I was rushing to do things before the lights went out. The only thing I really messed up was this: I ran out of the pH down mix I had made up. So I just used strait pH down. According to my earlier notes I had used about 1L of 10%pH down. So I figured 60 mL of the full strength would be alright, not enough if anything. Well, the real problem was I wasn't using my meter at the time. Because I was rushing I didn't bother to slide the meter ends down low enough to be in the low water line. So the meter computer part wasn't working correctly. So I just did things blind. Threw in the pH after all the nutes and prayed. The meter ends still weren't in water because I didn't have enough. Then I figured I could just slide them down. The reading was 1950 ppm (I was going for 1750). Also the pH was 4.75.

This was in part because the water was still at 22 of ~29 to fill. I have since filled it up to around 27, and the ppm is down to around 1775, but the pH is only up to 5.0. I believe it will climb some over the next few hours, so I'm not going to get all adjust crazy. I'll just see what it is in the morning. I don't figure 11 hours at 5.1 or something will be that bad.

Chalk it up as my second bonehead mistake (the open window/ bugs being #1, am I forgetting anything?). This wasn't even a mistake as much as being careless, rushing. I would be more upset with myself, but there were extenuating circumstances here tonight (cats not wife). Plants will be fine, so all is good.

The bulb I ordered was out for delivery at 6am with UPS today. Then at 4pm someone entered that they needed a correct address. All this on a UPS web-page with my correct address listed just an inch above this message. Tomorrow is the ballast arrival, and there is only one driver, so I figure He will figure it out. Let's hope. A ballast and socket aren't much good without a bulb.

dirtystacks, I'll reply to you soon.


----------



## dirtystacks (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Jigfresh, You know what they say....Haste makes waste. But I think you will be ok here. I don't say that from experience mind you, since I have NONE at growing MJ. I say that because from all of the reading I have been doing would suggest that these plants are effin resiliant. I've read and seen pics of guys who are using aero. They lost power and thus their pumps weren't running. Roots got dry....the plants looked like they were on the verge of dying. But they came back. Just go in today and check out the levels and adjust as appropriate. I should think that you are early enough in your flowering stage for the plants to cope.

Man I can't catch up on Stinkbud's thread. I read like for 6 hours yesterday and only got to page 290. There are over 450 pages in that thread! I will say though, that ALOT of the replys are people who haven't taken the time to read the thread. They just keep asking the same questions. OVER AND OVER. Stinkbud is a class act though, he never seems to get upset. Must be all of that good Ganja! I tell you, the more I read, the more I want to start growing. My lovely wife isn't real hip on me spending alot of dough right now - being unemployed and all - which I am inclined to agree with her. 

We went to one of those box stores Sunday and I wanted to start buying stuff to make my cloner and veg systems, but she talked me out of it since I haven't even started framing out the room. She was right....can't put the cart before the horse. (Even though they had totes on sale!) So I bought some things that we originally went there to buy....grease gun that was on sale, some fertilizer that was on sale for the yard...yada yada yada. It did aford me the opportunity to get some ball park figures on the build out though. Studs, fasteners,vapor barrier, insulation, door, drywall, paint, breakers, conduit, wire, wire boxes, GFI wall sockets. Doing the work myself, I think I can get it built out for ~$1000 in material. And since I totally love craiglist, I will search on there to see if I can find any material for less.

I can't believe you haven't had any visitors up to the mountains. I lived in Washington and Oregon for several years and totally miss the mountains. They are so majestic. I hate the flat plains of the midwest. Post some pics of the mountains....

Need more friends? Well, consider adding me to the list! 

Peace!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2009)

dirtystacks said:


> Well, I figure that I am a novice, so best to learn as much as I can from those who have already done.


This is such a great way of doing things. Be prepared, like the boy scouts say. I read about people who say 'experience counts for everything' meaning they don't like to read, and think others idea will polute the perfection inside them waiting to come out. When in reality, you and I, we are gathering information, so that when we grow and build our own experience, that process is made easier. We have greased the gears, and not it is time to take that info, and make our OWN choices. It's like stupid people think that if you listen to anything, you _have_ to beleive it. So they don't listen to anything. Make up your own mind. The stupid part is, only people like you will read my rant here, and we don't need it.



dirtystacks said:


> After lurking for a few weeks, I felt comfortable enough to make my presence known. I had started reading your thread because you started from scratch and I definitely appreciate the process you went through to get where you are.


It's funny and kinda lame, but I was so nervous posting for my first time. I've never been a part of a forum, or chatboard, anything. I don't have a myspace/ facebook page. So when I started on this site it was a first. I'm still getting used to it. Have to remember to not take things personally.

I must say as many idiots as there are on here, the % of nice, intelligent, careful people on rollitup is incredibly high. I guess it takes a bit of patience and fortuity to grow pot, and keep doing it.



dirtystacks said:


> I can see right away that any budget I think I might have will likely blossom similar to yours. But since I am a total chronic (well before my layoff) I can see spending the $400-500/month I was spending on buying and invest it into growing!


That's the biggest thing I'm embarrased about. Just to myself, not like I don't want you guys knowing, but I feel really siily when I consider my original estimate. I remember telling my wife "I could Totally do it for $500." You read the thread so you know, but my first order of stuff was like $700, and that was not even half of the equip. It's all good cause I'm blessed to be able to recoup my expenses in the name of medicine.



dirtystacks said:


> I am wondering if I could modify stinkbuds system with a screen like you have. I also read a thread about super cropping. That has me totally intrigued too.


I haven't read that much about stinkbuds system? Do you ever have the need to move the plants? Are they really close together? If not those then I don't see why not. Here's my thing. A screen is a lot of work, and if you plan on getting a job again (before the grow finished) you might not have the proper time. I mean I'm sure you could 'find' the time, but you don't want this thing to be a stress, it should be fun. So maybe set things up and run one plant under a little screen, see how you like it.

What is the plan anyways? I'm guessing this will be for you, maybe some buddies. My guess is that if you are the type of guy (like me) who gets permission from the wife to do things, you probably aren't the kinda person who's gonna bag the stuff up and slang sacks to the youngsters in town.

I'd been thinking about this and wondering, because you are going to have 100sq ft. If that is all for your personal grow space, THAT IS AWESOME. Being utilitarian and maximizing workspace is thoughtless compared to the details you could incorporate to a room that size.

Also, something I don't worry about, but Do you use a web proxy filter thing? http://www.hidemyass.com/proxy/ is one. I don't recommend them necessarily, just the first I did of a search. Don't want those overzealous midwest cops getting any ideas.


----------



## dirtystacks (Mar 24, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> The stupid part is, only people like you will read my rant here, and we don't need it.


Well, we all have to rant once in a while. It's good for the soul. As for being prepared....Why re-invent the wheel? They've done it....and continue to do it very successfully. Have you seen the bud pics these guys are harvesting? I tell you I nearly drool all over my keyboard!



jigfresh said:


> ... I feel really siily when I consider my original estimate. I remember telling my wife "I could Totally do it for $500."


I would have done the same....in fact, I still am kidding myself at how much it will cost to set up my secret room. I tend to do things overboard...but since I need to keep it stealthy....I like to use that little fact for justification. Plus I just plain like to build shit. lol. 



jigfresh said:


> I haven't read that much about stinkbuds system? Do you ever have the need to move the plants? Are they really close together? If not those then I don't see why not.


Well, in SB's system, you have to move them from clone system, to veg system, to the final flower system. But you wouldn't use the screen in the clone/veg. So no. But, seems like a large net might be easier. SB's system has PVC pipes to support the plants during flower. They have worked well for him and all his followers. I suppose I shouldn't try to fix what's NOT broke. But I like to tinker...



jigfresh said:


> What is the plan anyways? I'm guessing this will be for you, maybe some buddies. My guess is that if you are the type of guy (like me) who gets permission from the wife to do things, you probably aren't the kinda person who's gonna bag the stuff up and slang sacks to the youngsters in town.


My plan is to make enough for me and some buddies. Besides, I'm am tired of paying top dollar for stuff that is ok to good at best. And shopping around for other sources is a risky business.  And it seems when ever I went dry....they were dry. I'd have to wait a week or two. I'm tired of that shit.



jigfresh said:


> I'd been thinking about this and wondering, because you are going to have 100sq ft. If that is all for your personal grow space, THAT IS AWESOME. Being utilitarian and maximizing workspace is thoughtless compared to the details you could incorporate to a room that size.


Oh, I know 100sq ft is overkill...Remember I like to overdo things? Here's the deal, I have the room... SO ... Why not use it? Our house is already ~3000 sq ft and that doesn't include the 1500 sq ft unfinished basement. Having that much room should aford me the ability to completely seal it off and no one will be the wiser. I'm thinking of walling it in completely and having access under the basement stairs. Use a creeper to slide under the stairs to get in. NO VISIBLE DOOR. Once inside, I'll have all of the room I need to work, grow, trim, dry...oh...and dare I say....smoke..



jigfresh said:


> Also, something I don't worry about, but Do you use a web proxy filter thing? http://www.hidemyass.com/proxy/ is one. I don't recommend them necessarily, just the first I did of a search. Don't want those overzealous midwest cops getting any ideas.


You are right, I don't want anyone poking around in my shit, but I haven't done anything illegal... It's not illegal to build out a room...well, unless they want to give me hastle about not getting a building permit....but then half my neighbors should get the same hastle. 

At some point, I should probably look into that though...Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2009)

dirtystacks said:


> I don't say that from experience mind you, since I have NONE at growing MJ. I say that because from all of the reading I have been doing would suggest that these plants are effin resiliant.


You don't have to agree (I have a healthy ego that doesn't need any help), but I think you and I (and other studious folk like us) _know_ more about a lot of this growing stuff than half the people who have actually grown before. Mainly becuase they are idiots, the same ones who don't read though a thread and ask the same questions over and over. I'm not saying that mistakes shouldn't be made, nobodies perfect, but the lack of attention to seemingly everything that is demonstrated by some it just jaw dropping. Man, if we were all trying to grow some delicate, finiky plant, no one would be able to do it. (excercising that rant muscle)



dirtystacks said:


> I will say though, that ALOT of the replys are people who haven't taken the time to read the thread. They just keep asking the same questions. OVER AND OVER.


See above.



dirtystacks said:


> ... but she talked me out of it since I haven't even started framing out the room. She was right....can't put the cart before the horse.


The biggest secret to my sucess in growing and life is a great wife. I can't even tell you how much she has helped with the grow. Yes, she know's nothing about growing pot, but then again, neither do I. She has given great objective common sense advise throughout, and it has really helped. In my grow (like life) I have come to accept and trust her opinions, becuase as much as it sucks to admit she _actually _is always right. (it really kinda sucks)

Sounds like you have a good team-mate over there.



dirtystacks said:


> It did aford me the opportunity to get some ball park figures on the build out though. Studs, fasteners,vapor barrier, insulation, door, drywall, paint, breakers, conduit, wire, wire boxes, GFI wall sockets. Doing the work myself, I think I can get it built out for ~$1000 in material. And since I totally love craiglist, I will search on there to see if I can find any material for less.


Dude, now you are just teasing me. As much fun and as rewarding as having these beautiful plants in my closet, I have my real fun building and planning things. I am already looking forward to setting up my next grow space. Who knows when that will be, but it will be fun.



dirtystacks said:


> Need more friends? Well, consider adding me to the list!


Consider yourself added. You have a place to stay in SoCal (as long as I live here, and debateable once I have a kid, haha).

I'll post some mountain pics soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2009)

dirtystacks said:


> Have you seen the bud pics these guys are harvesting? I tell you I nearly drool all over my keyboard!


Some of these guys are such studs. Growing absolute Monsters. There is one guy, I can't find his name now, but he grows outdoors in the desert in Australia (i guess it's all desert). But man, his plant is so Massive. And MyGirls grows some fat plants inside. Trees the guys are making, I messing with little sprouts. It's all good though, I don't feel bad, just different strategies.

About the screen in your set up, maybe try it on some of the plants. Who knows how things will eventually be situated, but you could use it on a couple, and super-crop the others, compare results or something. 



dirtystacks said:


> My plan is to make enough for me and some buddies. Besides, I'm am tired of paying top dollar for stuff that is ok to good at best. And shopping around for other sources is a risky business.  And it seems when ever I went dry....they were dry. I'd have to wait a week or two. I'm tired of that shit.


Lucky buddies you got. I hear you on paying top dollar. My room will pay for itself rather quickly just based off the savings of not having to buy. This is going to be a very good thing, this growing.



dirtystacks said:


> Our house is already ~3000 sq ft and that doesn't include the 1500 sq ft unfinished basement.


3000 ft. Is that another example of you overdoing things? That's a pretty huge house, no? I'm not knocking it, I just think I would get lost in a place like that. Our place is ~600. I could totally stand 1500, but I'm very impressed.



dirtystacks said:


> I'm thinking of walling it in completely and having access under the basement stairs. Use a creeper to slide under the stairs to get in. NO VISIBLE DOOR. Once inside, I'll have all of the room I need to work, grow, trim, dry...oh...and dare I say....smoke..


Are you sure you aren't james bond. I bet you are at least a member of the A-team with the creeper idea. That is an awesome plan. Plus it forces you to keep a slim profile.



dirtystacks said:


> At some point, I should probably look into that though...


It's all speculation/ fun + games until you take pics, or have plants. That's my thought.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey everyone. Plants are still great. pH when the lights came on was a little above 5.4, and with a couple hours after that it was above 5.5, so I'm just going to let it be, raise up to 5.8 on it's own.

UPS was very good to me. I got my 250w ballast, my t-15 shape 250w MH bulb, and my mogul socket. I slapped it all together, made some shady wiring connections, took down the batwing enclosure for surgery, and BAM - it is brighter than the sun in there. It really look super super cool with both lights and the different colors and everything. There are these crazy shadows on the wood separator thing, part blue, part orange.

The extra bulb, and extra restricted airflow through the enclosure has made things hotter. I haven't had to move the light up at all, but the room overall is getting hotter. It would be up near 90 with no exhaust fan, and the door closed, but I leave the door cracked when the lights are on, and I have the thermostat as well.

I also got delivered the dehumidifier. I believe it does Nothing. Maybe heats up the air some. I'm going to give it 48 hours or so, put it in different places in the closet, but I think it is worthless. Bummer. I really want my humidity down.

I also have been working on the plants still, tucking leaves, positioning branches. It is coming along very nicely.

Thanks everyone for following along. It is much more enjoyable to grow together, and I am still holding out hope for some freak occurence that would get all of us at the same place at the same time, with all our homegrown and no law, (and a few lighters).

Just my biased opinion, but I think the pics look awesome.


----------



## robotninja (Mar 26, 2009)

looks like I won't be buying that dehumidifier then...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2009)

robotninja said:


> looks like I won't be buying that dehumidifier then...


No way man. DONT DO IT, haha. That thing sucks.

It is the lamest design and clearly doesn't do much as I left it on in the closet overnight. The humidity gets up to around 88% and there was seriously NO water at all inside.

I think I'm going to try something else. I'm going to search the forums for suggestions, and search the web some more.

I read about the work trip. That's a bummer. You better coach your roommate good.

How are the plants over there anyways?


----------



## Survolte (Mar 27, 2009)

lookin great bro. Im fascinated with your canopy, I can see it is going to fill in really nice. I cant wait to see those buds!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2009)

Survolte said:


> Im fascinated with your canopy


Me too. I sit and just look up at it sometimes. It is a beautiful sight to see from below, the light is shaded very nicely and there is a cool breeze blowing. I feel like I'm lounging on a tropical beach as I lay on my bedroom floor and soak up the bits of hid light making it's way through the gaps.

The screen makes for a very different looking plants. Not that I have grown before, but looking at all the pictures of people just letting their plants grow it is amazing how differently our grows look. It's all the same plant, but ours (with screens) are weird. I think I like it.

For my next grow I'm thinking of using the same setup, except instead of using 6 plants, I'm thinking about 3 or 4. I could probably veg them the same time as this go, and still fill the screen. I'm thinking of building an extra cabinet to flower a couple more plants. I want to stay in my 6 plant limit, but figure if I'm providing a medical service, I might as well provide _more_ of a medical service.

Thanks for watching everyone.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2009)

Today was another spray day. I almost forgot to raise the lights to spray them. How much would it suck to totally mess up the plants now over a stupid mistake like that. But I remembered and they loved it.

One silly thing I keep forgetting to confess to, I totally didn't think about the pH meter when setting things up. What I mean is that the pH and ppm meters stay in the reservoir all the time. So I just dropped them though a 'plant hole'. The wires run between the pot and the tank lid. Well now that my screen is firmly in place and the plants aren't moving, I can't take my pH meter out. So I am going the rest of the way with no Calibration. How's that for flying by the seat of your pants.

The flowers are developing slowly. I am getting really excited seeing all the hairs and such.

My timing on the lights is on 11:30am off at 11:30pm. So it is torture every morning waiting to see my plants.

Also, in case you hadn't gathered from previous posts my dehumidifier I ordered does nothing so I am returning it. Going to order something off of ebay.

The dual light action is great. It's also really cool that on one wall the plants look all orange and on the other they look all blue. I think they like the extra light, and I think they really like the fact that there are two light sources now, it reaches more nooks.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 27, 2009)

hey man just was wondering what time did you take that pic ?? dont be tempted to open the door in the dark period might stress them and turn to hermies..... screens looking great man did a great job filling that thing up ...... cant wait to see those flowers start forming........keep up the good work


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys, the plants look great today. The flowers are getting bigger, more hairs. Things are definitely not stretching much anymore. There are secondary branches that I am unable to tuck under the screen at this point. I also mess up a branch today. I was trying to pull it under and it sorta snapped. They are becoming less elastic. It didn't totally break off so I am hopeful it will just be bent.

There was a super tall shoot in the back that I decided to do something about. I did the old pinch and roll on about 2 inches of stem. The branch sorta folded in two spots, and now the branch does a 180, and hangs down. But still, that was yesterday, and today the flowers on it are just as good looking as any others. It's not that I don't believe people on this site, obviously I do, or I wouldn't try what they say. But I am absolutely amazed that the branch is still alive. It seems to me it should be dead, but apparently not. I'm hoping the one I broke will similarly keep going.

I gave the dehumidifier another overnight to try and redeem itself and nothing. 12 hours with the door closed, at around 90% humidity and it did not collect one drop of water. I do know it is not defective as it collected about 30mL the first day.

I'm feeling as if the work of rearranging is coming to an end, or at least slowing down.

Thanks for watching, and dirtystacks, I got those pics of the mountain coming.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hey man just was wondering what time did you take that pic ?? dont be tempted to open the door in the dark period might stress them and turn to hermies.....


HAHAHA, damn hulk. You caught me.

No, what I was doing, I was tucking stuff under the screen the last hour of light, and the thing switched off on me. I wanted to take pics, so I just flashed a couple and closed the door.

Thanks for watching out bro.

Unrelated, I did some calculating last night, and if I can by some miracle pull 1.0 gram/ watt I will end up with almost a pound and a half.

Are we gonna trade stashes? I bet we both get tired of our strains, but then again, you have like 5.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 27, 2009)

Been thinking about throwing two bulbs into my flower room since i have a 250 mh just sitting on my shelf........so i was thinking of hooking my room up with two lights like you did ...... more light better nugs.....so what i am getting at i was wondering you did hook that light up to a ballast right i believe i read that ...... so you wired it to a ballast or does your ballast have a plug ..... i thought i could just hard wire the light to a plug but a believe a 250mh would be to much for just a plug without a ballast..........and another question are you running your whole setup off just one plug with a power strip ??


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 27, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Unrelated, I did some calculating last night, and if I can by some miracle pull 1.0 gram/ watt I will end up with almost a pound and a half.
> 
> Are we gonna trade stashes? I bet we both get tired of our strains, but then again, you have like 5.


Dam man if you can get that out of your setup your going to be so freaking happy fuk i would hahaha that would last me about 9 months hahahaha almost a year ..... very nice .... cant wait to see if i get good enough nugs so i might be able to sell to a clinic..... not sure what there going rate is thoe.........if they charge 15- 20 a gram they might buy it for only 5 - 10 a gram but i am not sure still gotta do more look into that..........trade nugs i am down, 


that sucks just watching the news someones grow is gone in santa ana, i hate seeing that shit


----------



## dirtystacks (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Jigfresh - stopping by to check on the grow. Plants look great, but I'm worried about your elevated temps and humidity. I was trying to figure out why the temps are so high. I think maybe it's because the way you have your lights vented.  It looks like to me you have the fan blowing through one cooltube then it makes that 180 degree turn and blows through the second cooltube. I am guessing you are losing a ton of cfm around that turn. If you don't have the clearance to put the lights in a straight line with each other, maybe you could try to rig up a "Y" joint on either side so that the air flow doesn't get that huge restriction with the 180 degree u-turn. Just a thought.

As for the dehumidifier, I am very puzzled by this. The humidifier will definitely add heat to the room when it is running, but why it hasn't pulled any moisture out of the air is a mystery to me. Something is not right. You might also try adding another ocillating fan in there to try and get more air movement...that might help.


----------



## dirtystacks (Mar 27, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Been thinking about throwing two bulbs into my flower room since i have a 250 mh just sitting on my shelf........so i was thinking of hooking my room up with two lights like you did ...... more light better nugs.....so what i am getting at i was wondering you did hook that light up to a ballast right i believe i read that ...... so you wired it to a ballast or does your ballast have a plug ..... i thought i could just hard wire the light to a plug but a believe a 250mh would be to much for just a plug without a ballast..........and another question are you running your whole setup off just one plug with a power strip ??


Hey Hulk Nugs- I don't think you can plug your 250mh into a wall socket...I am pretty sure you will need a ballast for it. You might fry something if you try.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> .....so what i am getting at i was wondering you did hook that light up to a ballast right i believe i read that ...... so you wired it to a ballast or does your ballast have a plug .....


I did have a ballast. I bought it at plantlightinghydroponics.com LINK TO BALLAST PAGE. It was only $50, but you have to wire it all. It comes like a big heavy magnet, a bunch of wires, with a capacitor and ignitor attached. You need an extension cord that you cut and attach to the ballast. You also need to get a socket that has two wires sticking out, you wire those to the ballast as well. Lot's of wires.

And yeah, as long is there no heat problems and there is no issues about the lights being too close, then yeah, more light the better. Just a higher electricity bill.



Hulk Nugs said:


> ..........and another question are you running your whole setup off just one plug with a power strip ??


I know you didn't want to know all this, but it is a good excuse to document it all.

The electrical is sorta ghetto, but I trust it.

My whole bedroom/ bathroom/ closet are running off one 30 A circuit breaker. There is a 40 foot run with 12 gauge wire from the breaker panel to a junction box where the circuit is broken into 4 branches. On the circuit there are 7 outlets, 5 lights w/ switches. On the branch the closet is on there is only 1 outlet and 2 switched lights. When redoing the outlet in the closet I disconnected the two lights on the closet branch.

So... in the closet there is only 1 outlet, only connected to eveything else at the junction box. The outlet is a regular two space GFCI (15 A). One of the plugs runs the timer, the other plug runs everything else. 

So... out of the one plu in that outlet I have an 8 foot extension cord with a 3 way splitter built in. On that extension cord I have the heavy duty (15 A) timer plugged in to one of the three plugs. The other two are unused (i plan to use one to power the dehumidifier 24 hours). Plugged into the timer is another 3-way splitter. Into this splitter is plugged in my 400w HPS ballast, 250w MH ballast, and my fan controller (into which my 465 cfm fan is plugged).

The other plug of the closet outlet has a power strip plugged into it. That power strip has plugged in my pH meter, my 2 airpumps, and a 3 way splitter. The splitter plugged into the power strip powers 2 fans and an 8 foot extension cord with a 3 way splitter built in. This extension cord powers the ventilation fan and my water pump (for when I do reservoir changes).

That was totally clear, right? I'll take pictures, and you can ask me about things in detail too, if you have any more questions.



hulknugs said:


> not sure what there going rate is thoe.


I don't know either (info comes hard, everyone doesn't want to talk about it). What I have gathered is that the shops don't like to buy less than a pound, and I think they pay around $3,000 to $3,500 for a pound. I don't even know that for sure, but that's what I hear.



hulknugs said:


> ........trade nugs i am down,


I think it would be cool. As long as you like my stuff. 

You going fishing again any time soon?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2009)

dirtystacks said:


> I'm worried about your elevated temps and humidity.


Thanks for the help. I've been thinking many things you mention, I just haven't said them out loud.

I don't remember saying my temps were too high. If I did, I didn't mean it. Everything is staying pretty cool. I leave the door cracked when the lights are on and the temp stays below 80 f.



dirtystacks said:


> ...It looks like to me you have the fan blowing through one cooltube then it makes that 180 degree turn and blows through the second cooltube. I am guessing you are losing a ton of cfm around that turn.


You are correct in that it blows on one bulb, around a very sharp 180 then over the other. I realized when designing this was not efficient at all, but figured it was the best for what I was doing and needed, also something pretty easily corrected later if I needed to.

I am planning on doing things to lessen the strain on the fan, but the 180 is the last thing to go. First off, the cap outside my roof is blocking alot of airflow, I need to get something less restrictive. But before I do that, I need to increase the size of the outlet pipe going though my roof. It is only 3 inch diameter while the rest of the venting is 4 inches. I plan on shortening the flexible venting to make it strait as opposed to all curvy like it is now. Also, I am using a peice of cloth for an inlet filter for the air, I beleive that takes a lot out.

My fan is 6 inch diameter, and I'd like to open the inlet vents to be 6 inches as well. I think that would make a huge difference, letting the fan draw cool air much easier before pushing it through the enclosure.

As of this moment I beleive the light could get within 5 inches of the plant tops, and I don't really want that because it would put the side shoots in a shadow.



dirtystacks said:


> As for the dehumidifier, I am very puzzled by this. The humidifier will definitely add heat to the room when it is running, but why it hasn't pulled any moisture out of the air is a mystery to me. Something is not right.


Honestly, I'm pretty sure it was the design of the mini dehumidifier I got. The basic design was a tiny tiny fan maybe 15 cfm pulling air over a metal finned heat sink. The heat sink was supposed to get cool enough to build up condensation and let it drip into the tank. I think there was to much airflow in the closet to let the condensation build up. But that doesn't really make sense becuase I had it way up with the ballasts overnight, with no airflow up there, but maybe the humidity doesn't make it up there either.

Now I'm worried about ordering one from Ebay, because it might not work either. I think what I will do is go to Home Depot and get an expensive one, try it, see if it works and return it. If it worked I'll order one for half the price on ebay.



dirtystacks said:


> You might also try adding another ocillating fan in there to try and get more air movement...that might help.


Another fan is on my wish list. I think the two fans will be good for underneath the canopy, but I will need some airflow hitting the buds.

Thanks for stopping by bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2009)

F1 season starts tonight. Right now. Pics for now, update later.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 28, 2009)

F1 ?? whats that 

right on man thanks for the info .... i was looking into those build your own ballast kits ..... still trying to find a cheap one already put together..... its not something i need right away and its just more money i would spend .... so i am going to look for some good deals .... then if i cant find anything i will get a kit........


dam for being new to the electrical and all you sure do sound like you know what your talking about ..... everything you said was very clear, i wasn't sure how many ballast i could hook up to a power strip or to a socket but now i do..... in my veg room i am going to run its own 15 amp breaker to its own plug, i know that's allot more then i need but right now i just tapped into my power in the bath room and i am right at the limit of a overload..... i used to plug my heater in and that would blow the breaker but with out one more thing plugged in a seam to be fine but i can see the light flicker not good at all and the fan motor you can hear changes so i will just fix that problem after harvest


I want to try and get around a pound saved up then see if any clinics would be interested...... i just think with my card i can have that much on me at once plus my own stash...... i remember my doctor said that i can only have so many plants but if i wanted to grow more he would have to do something different to my paper work .... but i am guessing that means more money

fishing when ever i get a chance ..... i am going to try this week when my girl has a day off ..... do you go fishing ?.... i normally do stream but i am trying do more lake since that's whats around me, there are probably some good streams up by you just not sure if they get stocked or not and where they are haha ...... i think homegrown fresh nugs are good cant go wrong, going to be crazy to see all are harvest spread out before us like i have seen in pics back then never thought i would have that much, if i do everything write its just a matter of time.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2009)

So, I guess we can't edit posts like we could for the past couple weeks. We'll try this update again.

There really isn't too much to say about today. The plants are happy. The branch I broke the other day, it is still going strong.

I removed a few more tiny pieces of growth I missed before. I tucked some fan leaves down. Other than that I didn't do too much. Things are getting settled and not growing a ton, so things are getting a little less hectic. There are so many flowers it's crazy.

I think one thing I'm going to do is switch lights every 2 weeks. I mean positions. So I'll put the 400w hps on the left and the 250mh on the right. You can totally see the growth difference on both side, with the extra light and all.

Another exciting development: my wife liked the idea of using some funds from the harvest to build an extra cab to flower in. I'm thinking 1'x3'x4' or something. The way this grow is going, I guess I could easily grow 4 plants in my closet and still fill the screen in 4 weeks of veg. That legally leaves me 2 plants to flower in the extra cab. I'm thinking a 400w for that small space. We'll get into planning later. I'm also planning on building another room onto the house (no not for growing). Anyways, I'm sorta busy planning that before I can plan the next project. Maybe I'll try a different hydro style. Diversify my portfolio.

Temps: 72-80 (day) 63-70 (night)
water temp: ~65
ppm: ~1750
pH: 5.82

pics are a couple posts back.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> F1 ?? whats that


Formula One Auto Racing. It's a worldwide racing series, they drive the cars that look like Indy cars, with the wheels sticking out. The teams are from different countries, same with the drivers. It's really expensive for the teams to run and the cars are like space ship technology. It's exciting this year too becuase they changed a ton of rules over the off season. It's shown on the Speed Channel, don't know if you get it or not.



Hulk Nugs said:


> then if i cant find anything i will get a kit........


If you need help putting one together, or want to make sure you are doing it right, I'd totally help. You could post pics and stuff, I'd walk you through.



Hulk Nugs said:


> dam for being new to the electrical and all you sure do sound like you know what your talking about .....


I read a ton about growing pot, and that can't kill you like electricity. I seriously read and read for hours a day for months. And it paid off. My house is much safer now and I saved us something like 7 or 8 thousand dollars.



Hulk Nugs said:


> do you go fishing ?....


No, I don't but really want to. I've been deep sea fishing a few times, and fished on a lake a few times when I was a kid. If you ever needed company on a day of fishing I'd totally be down.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey everyone. Two weeks into flowering today. The plants are looking great, starting to smell a tiny bit more. I sprayed them again with Liquid Light + penetrator. They really seem to like it. I guess I only have two or three more times I use the Liquid Light. Directions say use through the 3rd week of flowering, so that is what I will do. There aren't fat enough buds to worry about mold yet. Plus there is a lot of air blowing around.

So two weeks in. Should be 6 weeks till chop. I am not going to be surprised if it goes a little longer, because that seems to happen to everyone. I'm definitely going to judge by the trich's, not just time.

I was reading some thread where the person said their Dutch Master nutrients smelled like a swamp. It's a good description. My room doesn't smell like that or anything, just the reservoir. It's really killing me not being able to see in the reservoir. I want to see the roots, and see how big they are. I wonder if my air stones are still working well, and I wonder if there is any algae. I also wonder if my root netting is working keeping things separate. I will continue to wonder till we are all done.

I'm also starting to think that the white widow will definitely be at least a week longer than the Hindu Skunk. The flowers are totally lagging behind. I'm not too worried about it, I'm just nervous as it makes things at the end more complicated. I would like to just harvest everything at once, but oh well.

I spent a long time, maybe 2 hours tucking and lacing, placing, moving leaves, branches, budsites. I still love the screen, but damn I'm really getting tired of all the work. I'm sure I could just stop and let things grow how they are, but I'm sure that all the work I'm putting in will yield me more buds. I hope my work pays off.

Took some more pic tonight. And I've also watched 'pineapple express' 4 or 5 more times. I love it.

Pics are: 
1-6: Each plant (i guess).
7: Group shot
8-9: View from below
10: White Widow flower in bottom Left corner - Hindu Kush flowers in bottom right, and top right. Bad picture but you can kinda see the difference in developement of the two plants (maybe you can see it)
11: Hindu Skunk budsites (so much more developed)
12-13: White Widow budsites (so much closer together)


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 29, 2009)

aww i thought i heard that before F1 they have one over in orange or its called mach 1. yea they are fun. i been looking into going fishing up there soon so once i find out were i am going and when i will let you know. it pays to read ... some people out there dont even watch tv just read or work. I have worked in a few peoples homes that only had one small tv in a guest bedroom for company, but if you think along time ago people would read or just sit around the radio for fun.


Those girls are looking really nice man, keep a eye on the lower part of your screen i just cut everything below my screen and there was allot of little flowers growing, they were taking away from my beauty's on top. I was reading threads i cant find it right now but i wrote down the info wish i could find the thread again ..... but your right the trichomes are a better way of telling when to harvest...... there are three types if i remember right but i just wrote down the Amber Trichs will put you to sleep and the Cloudy ones will keep you up.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> aww i thought i heard that before F1 they have one over in orange or its called mach 1. yea they are fun. i been looking into going fishing up there soon so once i find out were i am going and when i will let you know. it pays to read ... some people out there dont even watch tv just read or work. I have worked in a few peoples homes that only had one small tv in a guest bedroom for company, but if you think along time ago people would read or just sit around the radio for fun.
> 
> 
> Those girls are looking really nice man, keep a eye on the lower part of your screen i just cut everything below my screen and there was allot of little flowers growing, they were taking away from my beauty's on top. I was reading threads i cant find it right now but i wrote down the info wish i could find the thread again ..... but your right the trichomes are a better way of telling when to harvest...... there are three types if i remember right but i just wrote down the Amber Trichs will put you to sleep and the Cloudy ones will keep you up.


F1 is like Nascar. It is a sport where only 20 driver in the world compete for the year. They race in different countries each time, Australia, Malaysia, Bahrain, England, Italy... 18 in all. The teams cost something like $500 million to run for the year. Very expensive sport.

I bet the streams up here would be cold as anything. When you go stream fishing, do you stay on the edge, or wear those wader things?

And yeah, I've seen that Trich's thread before, it has really good pics of what they should look like. I'm a fan of indica's and more a fan of knock you on your ass smoke, so I'll be waiting for amber trich's for sure. (that's weird to say, I had an ex-girlfriend named amber, and there is no way I'm waiting for her to do anything), but amber trich's for sure.

I'll chop a little bit before they change, while mostly still cloudy, so I can see the difference.

Question for smart people who know, or stupid people who like guessing: How can you compare the difference in chop time qualities vs. indica/ sativa qualities?
What I mean is, if you had an Indica and you chopped it really early so you got that 'heady' high, and you had a sativa that you waited until the very end, so you got a 'couch lock' high, would the indica (even though heady) still be more of an indica than the sativa? Does that make sense to anyone? I'm not thinking the indica chopped early will feel and taste like a true sativa, but what is the comparison.

And thanks for paying attention Hulk, the bottom was getting a little crowded again. I spent a lot of time cleaning things up under there, thanks to the suggestion.

About reading, it's funny. I never read anything on paper. I'm not like proud or anything (i own a ton of books), but I only read rollitup and espn and my email. But man my wife.... she is something else with books. She probably reads about 80 books a year, and not that romance novel stuff. We went to this thing together called the "Book Expo America" it was at Staples center. She bought a ticket to go in and get free books they were handing out, and I went with suitcases and just took trips from the exhibits to the car unloading. I think we got over 120 books, and I think she has read almost all of them by now. She also reviews them all on Amazon. They keep rankings for reviewers and she is like #3000, and that is a big deal (if you care about that kinda thing).

Where's pics of your screen bro?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys. Nothing much today. The plants are looking good. Flowers filling out the tiniest bit. I think they aren't that happy that I keep pulling foliage off. Too bad. I don't think I'm doing enough to hurt them, just upset them a little.

Without really meaning to I guess I'm sorta doing a BOG, a box of green, with my sides all growing up. Some call it an Arena grow. Whatever, I'm still calling mine a scrog with some hasidic looking sideburns.

One question for people, I have a few really tiny thin branches that have made it all the way to the screen and have 1 or 2 little flowers on them. Do you think I should take those off to let the giant branches grow some giant buds, or just leave everything that is in the light?

Sorry, no pics.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2009)

I forgot to mention the reason I think the girls are a little mad.

When my friend was visiting this last week we smoked in my room, and he blew out big puffs of smoke right onto the plants. Twice.

I yelled at him asking him how he would like a monster to blow the burnt smoke of his compatriots onto his face as he was trapped tied down in a net or something.

I really don't think there is any healing them from that experience. I'm not sure if they blame me or not, but I am very sorry the whole thing happened.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 30, 2009)

i will have pics up in a day or two of my flower room i just checked it out looking reallly nice they look fluffy thoe not denise so i am making some homade co2 agian been doing it since the start of flowering but i only shake it up once in awhile so i might need to shake it up more..... are you doing any co2 ??


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2009)

No, but I have been thinking about it. I'm not sure if I will set it up or not.

I think things are too airflowy right now. During the day I leave the door cracked and at night the exhaust fan is on the whole time to keep out humidity. And the fans are blowing pretty hard and they aim up, from under the canopy... so I don't think it would do much for me.

You think I should try anyways? What do you do?

At the beginning I was looking at getting a tank and regulator (which I may do in the future), but then my expenses bloomed. I never really looked into the diy stuff for reasons I said.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 31, 2009)

Yea with allot of fans going the co2 will not be able to do its job. I just get my two litter bottle do the yeast/water thing, shake it up and put it on the floor of my room under my plant. I try and get into my room when lights come on, i have almost everything setup on timers so i have two fans that don't turn on until 30mins to a hour after lights turn on so it helps get the humidity down in the room. If i can get into the room before the fans turn on, i already have my homemade co2 in my 2 littler bottle in my grow room ( i believe it last for like two weeks) i cover the hole on top of the lid and shake it up really good turn my back to the plant and let my finger off hole ( normally a little yeast squirts out don't want to get that on my girl) then i turn back around haha and put my 2 litter on the floor under my plant. so any co2 will go under my screen and up threw the leaves. Then my fans kick in after 30 mins to a hour depending on the temp and humidity, i have one fan really low that is right above the co2 bottle so it helps push the co2 under the plant. Like you said one day i might be able to go and get a nice co2 setup but there not cheap.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2009)

I have $20 in free Ace Rewards to spend today before they expire. I will use it to pick up so ghetto co2 supplies. I'm going to try and give the girls a little extra with the lights on and the fans off. I will have to make sure there are no temp problems with the fans off, I've never really checked. Thanks for the tip. You are keeping me on my game man. Thanks.

Dude, I guess I spread the love around enough. I could give you another rep point. I've given enough out, in my stats it says "Use of reputation system: 112".


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks man .... yea its a bummer when you try and hook someone up and you cant. I been having problems with that to so i am trying to spread more around.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey guys. Another day, some more growth, and happy plants.

I picked off a little more undergrowth. It is really really hard to reach the very back corner of the screen underneath. I'm worried I'm going to break a front branch with my head while trying to get back there. It really must be a sight me getting my hand back there between the other plants, my head between branches. haha.

Flowers are coming along nicely. The ones right beneath the lights are pretty dense, and the internode spacing is so tight the flowers have almost run into each other on day 16. The outer shoots (up the walls) their budsites are more spread apart. It's funny I got my extra 250w and it just wetted my appetite. I want more light. I wont get any more this grow, my wish list is too long at the moment. But I think I could swing a 1000w in that closet.

I think I told you all about the saran wrap I put over the pots. It is a lame way of trying to keep humidity down.

Any thoughts from anyone on the skinny branch, fat brach thing? Should I take off the few tiny skinny branches that have a little tip at the screen to save resources for the big thick braches that have many budsite on the screen?

I worked on my light ventilation system a little today. I just repositioned things and shortened up the venting. No more weird unnecessary bends in the ducting (only weird necessary ones).

I'm very proud of my closet, but it is really going to get dialed in after this grow. I'll have the time and space to make everything just right. Plus get the extra space ready, for my extra flower room. I'm excited.

If you didn't see I'm going to add some co2 to the mix. Ghetto bottle yeast method. How many times a day, and for how long should I do the co2? I'm going to try twice a day for around 30 minutes. I'm planning on making hoses with holes in them to shower the co2 down over the plants. I think I will lay the hoses over the screen (co2 is supposedly heavier than air, so it sinks). I'm going to kill the fans for the 30 mins to let it soak in, or breath in ??? The only bummer about most of the things I'm doing is I won't know the effects from each thing. Like the extra bubbles or extra co2, there are no control specimens to compare. Oh well, I'll just have to make due with an ambiguously brought on big yield. Plus I have the rest of my life to experiment and have controls and such. I'm also going to get into seed production in a few years. I'd love to cross stuff, see what I get. Is it natmoon that does that, makes crazy crosses that look all kinds of wild. I think it's him. Either way, natmoon grows some bomb buds and so does the seed guy (be them one person or not).

The first pic is of a White Widow (left) and Hindu Skunk (right) flower next to each other, you can see the difference (maybe).

There is also a pic of my arm in the light that shines out of my cracked closet door. You can totally see the blue and oragne.

Also a pic of Lewis Hamilton. I fixed his pupils in photoshop, not sure if I did a good job, but it looks better than the original where his pupils were green.


----------



## dirtystacks (Mar 31, 2009)

Yummmm. I'm so jealous! I've never had WW...want to try that strain. I hear good things.

I think I would probably nip those small branches and let the plant put it's energy towards the big ones, but what do I know? 

Do the cats try to get at the plants? We have one cat that is always trying to dig into our house plant pots. I had to put some hardware cloth over the pots to keep her paws out. The other cat is always eating one of my ferns.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2009)

dirtystacks said:


> I think I would probably nip those small branches and let the plant put it's energy towards the big ones, but what do I know?
> 
> Do the cats try to get at the plants? We have one cat that is always trying to dig into our house plant pots. I had to put some hardware cloth over the pots to keep her paws out. The other cat is always eating one of my ferns.


I think like you on the small branches I'm just waiting for someone who has done this once before to tell me it's all good. I may do anyways, we'll see.

And the cats pretty much totally stay out of the way. I think it might be the shear complexity and mass of noises and lights and wind that keep them out, but they really stay away. I feel 100% comfortable leaving the room for 5 minutes with the door wide open for all 9 cats to get at them. But the little cats are good. They are the same as yours with house plants, the only ones we have are way up on bookshelves where they can't be reached. Oh, another reason I think they stay away is I'm not using soil. There is no magnet of dirt to dig. Only one little guy jumped up onto the rubbermaid once, but I let him know it was not appreciated.

Glad to hear from you, hope the planning is going well.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 31, 2009)

nice man the screen is coverd in nugs well small ones but they will be big going to be nice to see them grow keep it up


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks my man.

Hey guys. Today is the day. Not because I drained the reservoir and put new nutrients in, and not because I sprayed the Liquid Light + Penetrator, and not even because I changed my HPS and MH positions to spread the love.

Today was the day the Trichs showed up.

I was tucking leaves and I noticed them on a couple flowers, and when I looked closer I noticed them on many many flowers.

My ppm is up to 1850. Lights still 6 inches from tops. The lights have changed places so things will be more even. The right side has had 400 watts for 17 days now, the left side has had 8 days of 250 watts, just left over hps before that. I think I will leave the lights this way for 2 weeks.

I also decided to cut two tiny branches that just weren't performing like their big branch equivalent.

My strain says it is 9 weeks for flowering. Would it be pretty safe for me to guess that harvest will come around 9 weeks after the switch to 12/12? I'm going to cut according to trich color, but I'm just trying to plan/ guess when things will happen.

Thanks for all the help and support guys.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 1, 2009)

looking good man nice to hear that your trich.'s are coming in ..... i am not to sure still have to go back and read but i have been saving all my cuttings that look good and freezing them so i can make butter or hash later once i harvest more trimmings the more thc....you should make your girl some good brownies hahaha or pic her somthing up from the clinic for her to eat hahaha that be funny i know she beat you up for it but it would be fun tell then hahahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2009)

I know you think it's a funny thought, but dude, my wife is fucking annoying when she's high. Like no kidding, I want to leave the house, hahaha. She acts like the stupid kid who always annoyed everyone when we all were kids. Like an eight year old or something.

I'm sure to some people it would be hilarious to watch her roll around and laugh, but it make me think 'never again'.

I had been keeping everything I took off, but wasn't sure if the stuff was worth anything. I didn't know if you needed to wait for trichs first. I've pulled so much material off these girls. Oh well, I'm sure there will be tons of clippings when I harvest.

I want to get bubble bags to make hash with.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2009)

I forgot to tell you guys that when I was changing the reservoir out, I had a little look at the roots. Not much of a look, I just tried to shine a flashlight and see through a dime size hole. From what I can tell the netting is keeping the roots separated. Also, it looks like about half the tank is full of roots now. Plus the roots I saw were stark white.

Nice.

Question for you guys, are the people that work in your hydro shop total stoners with no sense of attention or responsibility, or is it just me? I swear I have to fight them to let them take my business. I hate it.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Apr 1, 2009)

So i just saw that I got some love spread on me so I thought I would come by and check out your grow. WOW! Great setup. I thought about doing dwc for a long time but thought it would be easier to learn with soil...one mountain at a time, ya know? Now that I have figured out how to make them grow decent I'm thinking of experimenting with dwc and this is gonna make it so much easier. I never would have to get a net to separate the roots. I only made it to page 8 then I wanted to see where things are now but I am mos def going to read thru all of this in a few.
And my girlfriend and I are thinking about moving to L.A or San Diego(where she's from) this november. At the very least a week vacation. I guess I know who to go to for dank when I get there.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad you like the grow. And I'm very glad someone got some useful information out of it. That is exactly the reason I type all this shit.

I'm from San Diego too. Little city called Lemon Grove, your girl might know it.

And I don't think you'll have much problem finding bud out here. But you know where I'm at, too.

I'm about to get tree high right now.


----------



## smileyman11 (Apr 2, 2009)

wow this is a nice grow journal i have spent the last 3hrs reading it. I am also from San Diego too. This will really help me for my next grow because this is EXACTLY what i had in mind. THanks


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2009)

smileyman11 said:


> wow this is a nice grow journal i have spent the last 3hrs reading it.


wow, thankyou. That seriously makes me want to cry.

like I said before, all questions, input, whatever is welcome.

After the whole thing is said and done I am going to make a duplicate journal and boil it down to the pertinant stuff. So even the people who don't like reading as much as you do can get something from it.

welcome. 

You must have been sending me good vibes becuase I checked out your group for the first time like an hour ago, should I join?


----------



## ganjaboii024 (Apr 2, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> The electrical is sorta ghetto, but I trust it.
> 
> My whole bedroom/ bathroom/ closet are running off one 30 A circuit breaker. There is a 40 foot run with 12 gauge wire from the breaker panel to a junction box where the circuit is broken into 4 branches. On the circuit there are 7 outlets, 5 lights w/ switches. On the branch the closet is on there is only 1 outlet and 2 switched lights. When redoing the outlet in the closet I disconnected the two lights on the closet branch.
> 
> ...


12 guage wire is rated at 20 amps and should not be on a 30 amp breaker, junction boxes are also not a good idea if you dont know where all that stuff is going and whats on it, i prefer to be extra safe and just pop a breaker in just for my opp and run a seperate line with a seperate recptacle just for the whole opp.
another point is to make sure all the connections are solid, all wire nuts are tight, all screws are tight, and try and keep copper wires with copper and aluminum with aluminum



jigfresh said:


> Question for you guys, are the people that work in your hydro shop total stoners with no sense of attention or responsibility, or is it just me? I swear I have to fight them to let them take my business. I hate it.


the hydro store i go to is run by a mom a pop with a little baby as well, they are both nice and helpful, they know what im up to (at least im quite sure they do) but they just keep it on the down low and treat me as a decent respected costomer, im very happy with them, it sux when people treat you like shit!

all and all great grow so far, im doing a dwc in buckets, got a plant that im lst'ing and ill end up putting in a screen later (hopefully)
cant wait to see all that bush up like mad!


----------



## robotninja (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn, lots of SD growers up in here, Spring Valley myself.

Hey, since your in Lemon Grove, you ever eat Grinders? It's this little place where they make dank torpedo sandwiches. Get the three meat combo, makes subway look like shit.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Damn, lots of SD growers up in here, Spring Valley myself.
> 
> Hey, since your in Lemon Grove, you ever eat Grinders? It's this little place where they make dank torpedo sandwiches. Get the three meat combo, makes subway look like shit.


I'm up in the mountains now.... but, dude you brought back memories. That place 'grinder' is one of the earliest places I remember going. My dad loves/ loved them, he's on a permanent diet now, but anyways. Many a happy saturday were started by going to grinders. The mexican place across the street 'cotijas' is my favorite taco place.

I actually grew up pretty close to Mt. Miguel high school, so I was pretty close to spring valley. haha, that was where all my dealers lived.

It's crazy when I go back home and see how much has changed. From the 125 to all that stuff in Rancho San Diego. It's like the song 'story of my life', all the places I loved as a kid are gone, they are now a freeway.

Thanks for telling me where youre from, it makes me very happy to think of SD in a positive light. I pretty much messed things up down there for myself, so it is nice not to thing about the negatives.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2009)

ganjaboii024 said:


> 12 guage wire is rated at 20 amps and should not be on a 30 amp breaker, junction boxes are also not a good idea if you dont know where all that stuff is going and whats on it, i prefer to be extra safe and just pop a breaker in just for my opp and run a seperate line with a seperate recptacle just for the whole opp.
> another point is to make sure all the connections are solid, all wire nuts are tight, all screws are tight, and try and keep copper wires with copper and aluminum with aluminum


Very good advice. I totally agree and am looking forward to fixing the situation. The reason I haven't is that I redid the wiring for the other 3/4 ths of the house, new panel/ riser, and I was totally burnt out from doing electrical.

As shady as things are now, you should have seen how they were before. The level of security I feel after having redid even just the panel is great.

Glad you are along for the ride here, you seem like a smart one that can help me and the rest of the crew in here. We're growing some dank buds and will take all the help we can get.

Thanks a lot for the advise and support.

I attached pics. The first is of one of 9 inline splices I found. 

The second where they butted two boards up together with the wire still between them.

Third and forth of old panel, then 2 of the new panel. Pretty good for someone who had never seen the inside of an outlet before and didn't even really understand electricity.

Hey ganjaboii024, do you know enough to suggest an amperage on a sub panel for the back area. Also consider that I'm going to add another room with a few more outlets onto that panel. I was thinking a 60 A would be fine, seeing as how the whole house used to be on a 100 A. Any suggestions?


----------



## ganjaboii024 (Apr 2, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Very good advice. I totally agree and am looking forward to fixing the situation. The reason I haven't is that I redid the wiring for the other 3/4 ths of the house, new panel/ riser, and I was totally burnt out from doing electrical.
> 
> As shady as things are now, you should have seen how they were before. The level of security I feel after having redid even just the panel is great.
> 
> ...


thats just a fuking hazard!! good thing you cleaned some of that up.
where abouts do you live (dont mean to sound like a nark) i noticed your pannel was outside?!?!...im in canada, all panels are inside the house, same with water heater
for a sub pannel a 60 amp is plenty, you might even find a 40 amp mini sub pannel
you did a pretty good job by the looks of it, make sure all the connects are good and tight (but not so tight where it will crimp the wire)
whats that last 30amp breaker?, looks like 14 guage wire on that...id switch out that breaker for a 15 amper or 20 if its 12 guage wire, trust me youd rather trip your breaker than burn your house down


----------



## dirtystacks (Apr 2, 2009)

Yikes! Some scary stuff there. A friend of ours furnace went out about a month ago when her husband was out of town on business. The temps were down into sub zero and she called wanting me to come over and see if I could figure out what was wrong. They live in a house that was built in the 1940s, with lots of wiring fixes over the years. I was able to determine that the relay which operates the gas valve wasn't operating but didn't have the parts to repair. Hooked her up with some space heaters since she didn't want to take us up on the offer to come stay with us until it was fixed. Anyways...the wiring in this house makes your pictures look look AAA professional! 

I'm sure there are alot of growers out there who are taking some significant electrical risks since hiring an electrician to wire your grow room is a good way to get busted. We should start an electrical thread to help our fellow medicine growers from burning down their houses!


----------



## ganjaboii024 (Apr 2, 2009)

dirtystacks said:


> We should start an electrical thread to help our fellow medicine growers from burning down their houses!


i love it, iv got a good background working both as a residential and commercial electrician...what category would i go about putting that thread under


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2009)

ganjaboii024 said:


> where abouts do you live (dont mean to sound like a nark) i noticed your pannel was outside?!?!...im in canada, all panels are inside the house, same with water heater
> 
> whats that last 30amp breaker?, looks like 14 guage wire on that...id switch out that breaker for a 15 amper or 20 if its 12 guage wire, trust me youd rather trip your breaker than burn your house down


It's all 12 gauge throughout. The 30 is whats going to the back area. I'll pick up a couple 20 A breakers, I may not be ready to rewire the back area, but switching out breakers is easy. And yeah, I would rather trip a breaker than burn this sucker down. It was actually the original in my neighborhood. Apparently Shirley Temple's uncle had it built and started the community up here, he's like the grand father of my town.

I live in the Mountains above Southern California. Becuase thay started building houses up here in the 20's there are some serious lax regulations, at least for legacy stuff already in place. But yeah, everything outside is fine. It's actually easier I think to put the panel outside as far as regulations go. Inside there are a lot more to worry about.


----------



## ganjaboii024 (Apr 2, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> It's all 12 gauge throughout. The 30 is whats going to the back area. I'll pick up a couple 20 A breakers, I may not be ready to rewire the back area, but switching out breakers is easy. And yeah, I would rather trip a breaker than burn this sucker down. It was actually the original in my neighborhood. Apparently Shirley Temple's uncle had it built and started the community up here, he's like the grand father of my town.
> 
> I live in the Mountains above Southern California. Becuase thay started building houses up here in the 20's there are some serious lax regulations, at least for legacy stuff already in place. But yeah, everything outside is fine. It's actually easier I think to put the panel outside as far as regulations go. Inside there are a lot more to worry about.


so your sitting on some history eh?? 
now that i think of it there is no real reason why you cant have a pannel outside i guess its just wierd seeing something your not used to


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2009)

dirtystacks said:


> Anyways...the wiring in this house makes your pictures look look AAA professional!
> 
> I'm sure there are alot of growers out there who are taking some significant electrical risks since hiring an electrician to wire your grow room is a good way to get busted. We should start an electrical thread to help our fellow medicine growers from burning down their houses!


That's scary that her wiring was so bad. What the hell is wrong with people, the people who did this work in the first place. People really don't give a shit sometimes.

As for pothead trying to wire stuff, it is definitely not a good mix. I just read 2 days ago about a house in San Deigo (mira mesa) that burned down due to bad wiring of the grow equipment. I mean you are going to go through the trouble of converting an entire house into a grow, and you can't get the electrical right? C'mon. I know it's not something people learn in school, but you should at least know enough to know that you need things done right.

I am hesitant to give electical advice sometimes. Even though it would not be my fault, I would feel bad if someone read my post about it not being hard to change a breaker, go out to their panel, start pulling breakers and stuff without throwing the main, and shock the hell out of themselves. It would suck to kill some dumb ass.

But I'm sure a thread like that would save many a fire, and I'm also pretty sure no one would kill themselves ove it.

I had to change out my furnace too. That was the first major job I did.

Hey dirtystacks, I'm taking pics today of my local.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2009)

ganjaboii024 said:


> so your sitting on some history eh??
> now that i think of it there is no real reason why you cant have a pannel outside i guess its just wierd seeing something your not used to


Yeah, it's great, my living room (the original structure) is a log cabin with a wood stove in one corner. Supprisingly good accoustics with the drywall over the logs. The logs hold the bass in when I crank my stereo.

I was going to try to make the place a historical landmark, but then you can't change anything about your place without risking historical status, and if you can't tell, I'm all for upgrades and diy.


----------



## ganjaboii024 (Apr 2, 2009)

so i made a thread in the general marijuana growing sub forum to help people with electrical shit, sound advice is a must, but many people here unfortunately only want a 2 second answer
houses burn down like that all the time cuz of bad wiring, especialy if its something like what you had, a 30 amper on a 12 guage, if you whernt careful then you could load the circuit to 28 amps and the breaker wont trip...but the wire will heat up, melt, and start a fire
hopefully i can help some fellow growers in need of advice

good luck with your grow, ill be sure to check back for your updates


----------



## threepete23 (Apr 3, 2009)

How are you doing friend, I've been subscribed to this post for a long while, creeping in the shadows and soaking in info. 
first thing, beautiful plants.
i Haven't seen any pictures in the last couple of pages (besides the little electrical hazard that you are now aware of), how long until you chop them babies down? How is the screen going? I've been thinking of putting a screen in but I'm just not sure on some things, is it that much more effort?

Edit: You got my 100th post!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2009)

threepete23 said:


> i Haven't seen any pictures in the last couple of pages, how long until you chop them babies down?
> 
> How is the screen going? I've been thinking of putting a screen in but I'm just not sure on some things, is it that much more effort?
> 
> Edit: You got my 100th post!


I'm about to do an update right now, with pics. They are scheduled to get the chop May 20. That is my guess anyway, I'm going by trichs.

Screens going good. As far as effort, YES it is a ton of effort, at least if you want to do it corretly. Many a night I say to my wife "i'm sick of this fucking screen", but then I tell myself how I'm going to pull 3 times as much as I would have, that makes me feel better. And that 3 times as much, I just made that up, I don't think anyone has claimed that a screen will do that, but I like to think of it that way.

Do I get any prizes for being the recipient of your 100th post, or is your post the prize, haha.

Glad to have you back, you actually asked a question one time. A long time ago.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey guys, I had to spend part of the day fixing things in the closet. The exhaust for the lights was hanging by a thread (of tape) luckily it did not fall and vent the hot air directly into the room, that would have been bad. I got that fixed.

Also, on another thread someone (lampshade) suggested I add a little extra P, K, and calcium, based on the color of my leaves. The guy was really knowledgeable so I took the advise and added some of my Potash+ which says 0,7-4-11 on the front, so I figured that would give a little P and K, then I added some extra MagiCal.

A few hours later the leaves were better looking than ever. The plants seem super happy.

I tucked some more fan leaves, and cut a couple more tiny shoots that were like 14" long with tiny tiny flowers on the end.

The White Widow is coming along and has some amazing looking flowers. They are so much more well defined than the hindu skunk. It was like someone perfectly engineered the white widow flowers and leaves.

I still need to get a dehumidifier, but funding is low.

Pics below, some are the same taken twice, you pick which one you like better.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2009)

Today was an easy day. I did next to nothing with the plants. I checked the levels of everything a few times. Poked a couple fan leaves down.

In all I only spent about 10 minutes on the plants today.

Temps around 75 day 68 night
humidity around 50%
Water temp around 63
ph around 5.7
ppm around *1950 * (pump it up)

So, there are no pics. Tomorrow.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking good man i like how the middle is low and the side are tall. I am already looking forward to my next grow thinking of how i am going to set it up, are you going to stick with just doing a dwc,and screen ??? I have had some fun working with all my different systems i have going but i am going to run a ebbaflow for flowering next time and i am trying to see what i have around the house to make my own for my veg room hahaha i like to change things see how everything works. see if i like one way more then another. 


Hows your girl doing ?? ..... didn't you say you two are expecting your first kid soon ??


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2009)

For the next, I'm going to stick with the dwc and screen for sure. We have different trial methods, reminds me of searches I studied in Computer science. Depth first and Breadth first searches. I'm doing a depth first in that I am going to keep the same system and try to perfect that, while you want to try different thing to see how they work, pick the best and go from there, covering the bredth of the growing techniques. Don't know if that makes sense, but it does to me.

So yeah, same setup, different strain, don't know what yet.

I'm also going to set up a separate, extra flowering space in the living room.

What I figure is I can flower 4 in the closet and 2 more in the extra space. Stay in my 6 plant limit.

haha, no kid yet. We just decided we are going to start trying soon. She is still on the pill, but will stop in a month or so. She's going to the doc next week to see what he says. Maybe this time next year she will be ready to pop. Don't worry, you think I gush about my plants, I'm going to _really_ gush about a little guy (or gal). You got a little guy, right?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 3, 2009)

yea hes my little man, i love him every time he smiles aww man words cant describe it, its going to be fun teaching him everything i know plus more. I am looking forward to it


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> yea hes my little man, i love him every time he smiles aww man words cant describe it, its going to be fun teaching him everything i know plus more. I am looking forward to it


dude, that's so cool. I'm jealous, but there is time. Soon enough. Glad you like him so much.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2009)

I sprayed everyone with liquid light today. They raised their hands in delight.

The nugs are growing nicely, more hairs, more trichs.

Showed my parents the grow today, that was fun. They were impressed.

I picked off a couple fans leaves that were getting brown on the tips. I also tucked a bunch of fan leaves, try and get the lower sites some light.

Man it is seriously getting like jungle in here.

pics tomorrow, sorry.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2009)

I swear the plants grew a ton overnight. They look very happy, and I guess because the temps were low at the house the temps were lower in the room. I don't know why I mention that, but there you go.

I topped of the rez with a couple gallons of RO, this time I added nutes with the water, a little less than the couple gallons would have included when I filled it to begin with. My ppm is around 1950.

The trichs are starting to move on to lower leaves, and they are covering some small leaves now.

The white widow is really catching up. I really think it is going to be a monster.

I have a new strategy for the lights. Because the first week of flowering I had the dual enclosure with only one light, well, that side is totally bigger from the extra light. I was thinking if I changed the lights around the small side would catch up. But I'm realizing that there is no catching up, growth is over, so because the one side has more budsites and they are bigger and stronger to begin with I'm going to focus most of the power onto them.

I figure better to have the strong stuff stay strong, then try to make the weak stuff catch up.

borntokillspam was telling me he really like the taste and high of the buds directly under his mh in flowering. He uses a mix (kinda like me) and says the hps for him makes the buds fatter, but he thinks the mh buds are keepers. I'm excited to see the difference in my stuff.

Another thing I was reading on lilmafia513's journal was that he flushes for 3 weeks and like the taste difference. He uses gravity and molasses. I was going to try as short a flush as I could because I read longer flushing meant lower yield, but lilmafia doesn't really notice with his method. So I'm going to try like a 10-14 day flush or something.

When you guys use molasses, what are the instructions on the side of the bottle regarding hydroponic use?

(ok, stupid joke)

pics.....


----------



## ganjaboii024 (Apr 5, 2009)

they are coming along really nicely, cant wait to see it all full of dense fat buds 
about flushing iv been flushing for over 2 weeks ATM and have a week or 2 left before i cut the tops off my plant so i think im going to give it a half dose of nutes and continue flushing till i cut the tops off and then give a full dose of nutes while the bottom continues to grow and fatten up and then just flush after that till i harvest the bottom part (about another 2 weeks)


----------



## dirtystacks (Apr 5, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> The trichs are starting to move on to lower leaves, and they are covering some small leaves now.
> 
> The white widow is really catching up. I really think it is going to be a monster.


 

*Salivates*


----------



## likethebird (Apr 5, 2009)

Jig, I wanted to pop in to say I've read the whole thread and I am very impressed with your grow and am excited to see how it all turns out. I love to research this sort of thing and while I can't grow cannabis due to the laws where I live, I can and plan to grow veggies hydroponically and eventually, when the laws change or I move some place where it is legal, I will have a fine bank of knowledge to draw from to start my own garden!
Thanks again for sharing.

Peace.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2009)

likethebird said:


> Thanks again for sharing.
> 
> Peace.


Thank so much, that means a lot.

Thank you other two as well. I picked up 4 - 20 A breakers to replace my 30 A. One less fire hazard around the house.

I've been reading this thread about increasing trichome production. I don't know if I will do as much as he suggest, I'm going to try to do some things. 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/169669-how-increase-trichrome-production-tutorial.html

My parents are gone so I'm going to pay a little attention to my plants today.

I know I've given you guys a lot of pictures, but I still haven't really gotten any _perfect _pictures yet. I want you guys to see how beautiful the really great stuff is in the middle of the field.

Thanks for the support and for reading. We are going to have some nice buds to be proud of at then end of this.

pic of moms cat.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 5, 2009)

looking good man, its going to be nice when you can smoke your own nugs not have to spend money on nugs. Do your parents smoke ?? thats chill that you can talk to them about it and show off your hard work to them, i am still trying to get my brother to come over and check it out been trying since the start stupid brother. Didnt you say your going to look into building a extra room?? Iknow you said your not going to grow in there but why not ?? Once you have your first kid on the way then yea take it down or build another room . That be nice to have a full room to move around in you can walk all the way around your grow. Do you have a attic ? or enough room for a shed ? I cant wait to have enough room for a big grow room.


Oh yea i was wondering how the taxes are up there, like for your house and land. I was wondering if there more up there then down here? I was wondering how long you have lived up there and do you enjoy it like threw the winter or is there lots of problems with like road closes and snow rock falls, just trying to get a idea of what kinda problems living up there i would come to deal with.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> looking good man, its going to be nice when you can smoke your own nugs not have to spend money on nugs. Do your parents smoke ?? thats chill that you can talk to them about it and show off your hard work to them, i am still trying to get my brother to come over and check it out been trying since the start stupid brother. Didnt you say your going to look into building a extra room?? Iknow you said your not going to grow in there but why not ?? Once you have your first kid on the way then yea take it down or build another room . That be nice to have a full room to move around in you can walk all the way around your grow. Do you have a attic ? or enough room for a shed ? I cant wait to have enough room for a big grow room.


 my parents don't smoke, but they were both hippies. Not sure what my mom thinks about it, but she is always supportive of me, as long as it's all legal, which it is. I am going to build an extra room, but we need the room. Our house is like 575 sq.ft. with 9 cats. We also have a big attic, but it is really hard to get up to, and it's low, plus the cat's love it up there. It's really not resonable up there. I'm just going to go witht the closet, plus one cab to be built later.

One day when I'm in PA and the laws are different, I'll have a farmhouse converted to a grow room, haha. That would be sweet. I'll send pics. You can come viist.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Oh yea i was wondering how the taxes are up there, like for your house and land. I was wondering if there more up there then down here? I was wondering how long you have lived up there and do you enjoy it like threw the winter or is there lots of problems with like road closes and snow rock falls, just trying to get a idea of what kinda problems living up there i would come to deal with.


I have never owned a place before so I can't compare things. But we pay $2,200 per year on a $180,000 house/ property. We've been here 1.5 years. The biggest problems have to do with snow/ ice. Where I'm at I live really close to the 'edge' of the mountain, so I only have to drive less than a mile before I am on a State Route, and those stay open all the time, just get messy a bit when it's really really bad. It really depends on each individual house. I mean some have steep driveways that really suck in ice. Ours is flat. There's some other things, but those are the biggest. Oh, and like our friend she lives in the center of town, and has like 5 miles of twisty, hilly roads to get to the highway. Our mile we have to go is easy. We have a tiny front wheel car and have had that since we got here. We talk about wanting a 4wd, like a subaru. If you had a 4wd and lived in a good spot there's really not much to complain about.

Power stays on. Gas stays on. Water is cold and tasty, but keeps coming. Only had 3 or 4 days our satellite didn't come in. Phones always work, so our internet is always there too. And we get cell reception.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm still watching your thread mate  ... All seems to be well! Looking very good haha.

Cheers for that rep by the way. Many people are un-chilled round here lol, they must not grow very good weed or something  haha


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> , they must not grow very good weed or something  haha




that's what I'm starting to think... good stuff. glad you're still with us.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 6, 2009)

right on man thanks for the info. Been looking into houses up there.


----------

